# ماذا تقول لحبيبك هذا المساء...



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2009)

هنا لكل المحبين وعاشقى الرومانسية والشموع والورود والقلوب الحائرة والهائمة فى العشق والولع بكل كلمة عشق من حبيبها 
 بدى تقول كلمة لحبيبك كل مساء 
 اكتب كل يوم تحب تقوله ايه؟؟؟؟؟






i love you



​​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*فكره حلوه جدا


شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم

أنا مش هقولها حاجه متجوزين من زمان


ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يسعدكم يارب ويبارك حياتكم ويملاها خير وفرح ديما بنعمتة

*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*بموت فيك

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*على الرحب اكيد اخى العزيز
اشكرك للمشاركة
ربنا يسعدكم ويتمم ع خير

*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا جوجو 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*بشكرك لمرورك يا رجعا
الرب يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل يا جوجو

شكرا لطرحك الموضوع


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 أكتوبر 2009)

_ربنا يخليك ليا وافضل احبك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع راااااائع جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*طمنى عليـــــك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*بوجودك نورت حياتى وفرحة قلبى ​*


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*
ربى يسعدك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*I'm Sorry & I Miss u 
*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (25 أكتوبر 2009)

أسمعني صوتك الهــي، فصوتك يطيب لي
              واجعلني أصغي بأنتباه، لصوتك المبجل
              فأنت نوري وملآذي، أنت الذي أحبنـــي


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2009)

_موضوع  جميل اوى _
_مرسى  يا جوجو _
_وانا   هقول _
_مهما بعدت مكانك فى قلبى_​


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*شد حيلك *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*i love u so much​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يسامحك ​


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *شد حيلك *


*ههههههه
بجد يا تويتى سكرة
ربنا يتمملكم بخيريارب
ويبارك محبتكم

*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يا جوجو ميرسى لك 
بس انا مش حقول حاجة علشان ليسة مفيش حبيب هههه
لما ييجى بقى 
المسيح معك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*مش متخيله انى اعيش لحظة من غيرك ربنا يخليك ليا ويبارك حياتنا ياجمل حاجة فى دنيتى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جوجو*
*بس لسه مافيش حاجة:d*​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يخليكى  
ويبارك فيكى
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*لو قلت فيك حاجة عجبانى هظلم التانية ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

خلى بالك من نفسك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك على الموضوع

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ميرسى جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رجعلى روحى تانى ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مستنياك رغم راحيلك
بس متاكده انك هترجعلي​


----------



## grges monir (31 أكتوبر 2009)

فكرة حلوةخالص جوجو
مبرسى ليك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*بحسد نفسى عليك يا احن حد فى الدنيا ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 أكتوبر 2009)

واحشتني ... وواحشني صوتك ... وكلامك معايا
كل حاجه فيك واحشتني قوووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 نوفمبر 2009)

_*الشوق  غلاب*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*ريح قلبى ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

وحشتنى عنيك​


----------



## العجايبي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

_موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك

​_


----------



## johna&jesus (1 نوفمبر 2009)

_*مشتاق   اوى    لحضنك *_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

محتاجلك قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اين انت ؟؟​


----------



## ponponayah (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*بتوحشنى وانا وياك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*تصبحي علي خير عشان عندي شغل الصبح
كفاية كلام رصيدي خلص*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*وحشتينى النهاردة اوى ​*


----------



## just member (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*وجودك فرحة بحياتى

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

انا تايه من غيرك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*محتاجالك اوووى جنبى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*هابى فلانتين دى ياجمل ملاك فى الدنيا ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا حظ المكان   بيك   ويحظ من حاوليك  *
*ويحظ  الناس   اللى بيشوفوك  وانا   مشتاق اليك *
* كــــــــــــ    سنة ـــــــ وانتاــــــــــ   طيب  ـــــــــ  يا طيب  ــــــل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اول عيد حب هيمر عليا وانت مش معايا
يارب تكون بخير يا حبيبي





​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 نوفمبر 2009)

_*كانت    مستنيك  ومحتاجلك اوى   النهاردا *_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*وحشتينى اوى بقى انا مش وحشتك ولا ايه ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

معقوله هونت عليك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يباركلى فيك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 نوفمبر 2009)

_*انتا  فين مش ناوى تباااااااااااااااااان*_​


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*يسعد صباحك يا ملاكى

*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2009)

_*متعولش الهم ومتخفشى ربنا موجود ده اللهك حى ومبينامشى وملهوش حدودد

واطمن روح لحبيب الروح ​*_


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*هستناك بيقت عمرى يا عمرى *​


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*شو بحبك*​


----------



## rana1981 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*اشتقتلك كتيرررر​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*بحبك كل يوم اكتر من اليوم الى كان قبله 

بحبك وانت مستكتر عنيك وعنيا يتقابلوا ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2009)

وحشتنى اوى ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2009)

هاموت واشوفك لو لحظه
مشتاقه اليك كتير​


----------



## وطني (7 نوفمبر 2009)

انا لسه ما حبيت وربنا يدبر بس هبقي فاكرها 
شكرا لموضوعك الجيل 
وهي فكره جميله​​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2009)

_*مش  هفكر فيكى تانى*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يسعدك زى ما سعدتنى النهاردة ربنا يخليك ليا ​*


----------



## just member (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*صباحك مثل السكر يا بسمتى الصافية*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*مليش غيرك فى الدنيا اوعى تسيبنى​*


----------



## just member (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*بحبك واكتير احتاجك
ولكن......
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*تعبت من الانتظار ........
بس عندى امل فى بكرة كبير ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*طمنى عليك قلقانة اوى ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*للدرجة دى هونت عليك ربنا يوفقك مش محتاجة غير انى اطمن عليك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كفايه انى اشوفك كل يوم 
حتى لو كان من بعيد لبعيد​


----------



## rana1981 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

i want to tell him that i feel sad


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كفايه عليا انك لسه فاكرني​


----------



## toty sefo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*هقوله بحبك وهفضل احبك رغم اننا متجوزين من زمان*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

_*متشكر   يا ارق ملاك *_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ربي يخليك ويحميك ويفرح دايما قلبك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

_*اين  انتى الحياة بدونيك  عدم*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*على طول جنبى ترجعلى حياتى ودنيتى ​*


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*..............
هاد فوق طاقتى..
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 نوفمبر 2009)

_مليش غيرك بالدنيا ​_


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2009)

_رحلتى ولم تتركى لى سواء جراح   فهل تعودى _​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2009)

_رحلت ولم تترك لى سواء جراح و قلب ميت_​


----------



## ponponayah (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*احلام سعيدة​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*سامحنى ​*


----------



## ارووجة (18 نوفمبر 2009)

متى اجدك


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2009)

_*لما ذا  ذهبتى *_​


----------



## ICE IDG (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*صدقنى بحبك وماليش غيرك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اشتياقي ليك فاق الحدود​


----------



## vetaa (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*بحبك قوووووووووووى*
*يارب*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يخليك ليا ​*


----------



## مورا مارون (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*تصبح على خير *​


----------



## just member (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*صباحك سكر

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2009)

_*هل تعود  اليالى  الجميلة *_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*بجد فوق طاقتى مش قادرة استحمل ده ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*اخيرا  رجعتى تانى *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2009)

خلى بالك من نفسك​


----------



## max mike (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*بحبك وهفضل احبك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اوعدك هافضل احبك للابد حتي افقد روحي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*I want 2 c u soooooooooooon
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

I Miss You Soooooooo Much​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*مهما تقول ومهما تعمل ومهما يحصل  بردوا بحبك ​*


----------



## tenaaaa (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يسامحك​


----------



## max mike (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*اتمنى انك تكون فاكرنى زى ما انا فاكرك*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 ديسمبر 2009)

_*وحشنى صوتك  اوى*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*وحشتنى اوى ومفتقداك اوى اوى اوى ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*اجرى بعيد عنى هش هش​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليها ديما ليا 

لاني بحبها اوي اوي اوي اوي

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2009)

_*بحبك قوى​*_


----------



## johna&jesus (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_*مشتاق اوى   *_​


----------



## ICE IDG (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*و\جودك فى حياتى منورها *
*ربنا يخلي وبجد شكرا لوجودك معايا*​


----------



## max mike (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*مش هزعل منك مهما حصل هفضل احبك على طول​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 ديسمبر 2009)

_وحشنى وانتا معايا_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشتقالك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*كنت فاكرة انى حاجة مهمة فى حياتك وانك مستحيل تنسانى 
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بعيد عن عينى بس جوة قلبى​


----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*انت الحب اللى اتمنيته​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا يحميك ويحافظ عليك ومن كل قلبى مسمحاك​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اقول له ربنا يحافظ عليك ويقف معاك في الامتحانات​


----------



## jojo_angelic (24 ديسمبر 2009)

فجــر جديــــد في ليلنـــــــا أشرق لنـــــا من العلـــــــــى
     ســـلام للارض ســـرور للقلــب هلـــم نســر كأبناء النـــــور
     لنلقى المسيـــح فــي ملىء النهــــــــــــــــار


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يناير 2010)

_رحلت من كنا نكتب فيها اشعارنا  يارب  عوضنااااا_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 يناير 2010)

هتفضل فى قلبى وبالى وعقلى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يناير 2010)

ربنا يخليك ليا يارب​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (17 يناير 2010)

اقلها ربنا ........................ قولو امين


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 يناير 2010)

*ربنا ايه طيب هنقول امين من غير ما نعرف 

ربنا يخليهالك يارب امين ​*


----------



## طحبوش (17 يناير 2010)

مش عارف اقول غير يا ريت القاكي انت فين وحشتيني قبل ما اعرفك


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (17 يناير 2010)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
موش كده  خالص قلو امين بس انتوز سيبو الباقى على ربنا


----------



## Critic (17 يناير 2010)

*اقول لحبيبتى السابقة : لا اطلب منك ان تحبينى فقط لا تكرهينى*


----------



## max mike (18 يناير 2010)

* وحشتينى ونفسى اشوفك قريب

بس الامتحانات معطلانى ههههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (19 يناير 2010)

*شكرا عن جد لوجودك بحياتي
اكتير منوراها
*​


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2010)

*وحشتنى خالص والشوق كل يوم بيزيد​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 يناير 2010)

*نفسى اشوفك بقى حرام بجد​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2010)

*حرمني الزمان من الحنان ولولاك ما حسيت بأمان وحاجز لقلبي فى قلبك مكان ​*


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2010)

*نفسى اشوفك جاتها نيلة الامتحانات اللى معطلانى ههههههههه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2010)

قولي اعمل ايه مش عارفه افكر غير فيك ؟
​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (21 يناير 2010)

اقلها بحبك بحبك وحشتينى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يناير 2010)

امتى بقا تكون معايا ​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (21 يناير 2010)

اقوله نفسى لما اغمض اشوفك قدامى 
وفى حضنك الدافى بضمنى


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا  والبسمة ديما تنور وجهك *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 يناير 2010)

واحشنى نفسى اشوف عيونك


----------



## نور الشاعر (23 يناير 2010)

*انا هقول لحبيبتي ( يا حبيبتي الحب في الارض شئ من تخيلنا لو لم نجده عليها لاخترعناه) من شعر نزار قبان*
*                        ((نور الشاعر))*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يناير 2010)

عايزة اشوفك بأى طريقة
واااااااااااحشنى قوووووووووى​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 يناير 2010)

واحشنى اوى امتى هشوفك


----------



## rana1981 (24 يناير 2010)

*اشتقتلكن كتيررررررررر​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 مارس 2010)

*No More Chance 
*​


----------



## Critic (10 مارس 2010)

*يا ليت لى حبيبة مثلكم لتملأ على وحدتى و اشاركها كل دنيتى !
لكن اقول لها مقدما :
انتظرت طويلا طويلا و حان الوقت لاعطيك قلبى و حياتى *


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2010)

سيبني في حالي​


----------



## max mike (17 مارس 2010)

*وحشتنى قوى غيابك طال​*


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2010)

*كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا حب العمر

*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 أبريل 2010)

استني جرحي​


----------



## max mike (3 أبريل 2010)

*وحشتنى قوى نفسى اشوفك​*


----------



## ميرنا (3 أبريل 2010)

لما الاقية بقى يا جوجو ابقى اكتب


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لما الاقية بقى يا جوجو ابقى اكتب


*كل واحد فينا وربنا شايلة خير كتييييييييير كتييييييييير 
وهو بيعطيهولنا بالوقت المناسب

صدقيني عم اكتب  كل مشاركاتي من قلب صافي
لكني لا املك حبيبة اعيش معها حياة  او ارتباط دائم
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## Mason (4 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل وحساس ورقيق *
*وخصوصا لو اتنين مرتبطين وبيتكسفوا من بعض ههههههه*
* وفى نفس المنتدى **كل واحد لما يدخل *
*يشوف حبيبة كاتبلة اية*
*بما اننا انهردة العيد أقولة ولو انها المرة العشرين هههههههههه*






*وربنا يرجعك ليا بالسلامة *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اقوله 
بحبك وما اقدرش استغنى عنك​


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2010)

راح احكيلة
ربنا يسعدك....


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*وحشتيني​*


----------



## ponponayah (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*انت أجمل حاجة فى حياتى​*


----------



## max mike (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقوله
معرفش ليه بقيت بحس احساس مختلف ناحيتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*وحشتني اووووووووووي*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*Miss u* 
*But.....why*
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بحبك حتي اخر العمررررررررررررر


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مابقتش قادر اعيش بعيد عنك ولو ثانيه 
بحبك اوووووووى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 سبتمبر 2010)

هتوحشنى اوووووووووى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*صعب اعيش من غيرك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يستر قلقانة اوى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انت الحب اللي اتمنيته


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*أنسيني​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انت اجمل حب حسيته


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اقول لة...
لم اقل لة شيئا وسأمضى فى طريقى


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اقول لة...
> لم اقل لة شيئا وسأمضى فى طريقى


 

مشي يا جوجو والا راكب توك توك ههههههههه:a63:


----------



## just member (24 سبتمبر 2010)

هايدا كان تعبيرى لانى لم اعود والتفت مرة اخرى لأى همسات كانت


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هايدا كان تعبيرى لانى لم اعود والتفت مرة اخرى لأى همسات كانت


 

تمام يا باشا :t13:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*ارجعلي*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مقدرش انسااااااااااك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مقدرش انسااااااااااك


*لمين بقا:a63::a63:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*هقووووله ...
:smil16:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ارجعلي*​



*أرجعلى انا قلبى معاك ..
أنا قولت برضه تامر هنا وانا معرفش :a63:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اجمل حب هو حب يسوع المسيح


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*بحبــــــــــــــــك كتيــــــــر ​​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *بحبــــــــــــــــك كتيــــــــر ​​*



*سيدى يا سيدى 
:wub:*​


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*وحشتنى 
احم احم 


























للمرتب 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لمين بقا:a63::a63:*​


 

لالالالالالالالالالالا بكسف ههههههههههههه:999:


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *وحشتنى *​
> *احم احم *​
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه ده حب بقي


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *سيدى يا سيدى
> :wub:*​



*ههههههههههه ايه يا بنتي خجلتيني :wub:
طيب و انتي عايزة تقوليلي ايه ؟ :hlp:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أرجعلى انا قلبى معاك ..
> أنا قولت برضه تامر هنا وانا معرفش :a63:
> ههههههههه*​


*وماله لو ليلة توهنا بعيد:a63:*
*وادي عمرو كمان:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالا بكسف ههههههههههههه:999:


*هههههههههه*
*ياختي كميل:t13:*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *ياختي كميل:t13:*​




نوووووووووو انا روزي مش كميله :a63:


----------



## مورا مارون (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انت فين 
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بـحـبـك ومـشـتـاقـتـلـك كـتـير  ​


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

انت الشئ الجميل في حياتي


----------



## back_2_zero (26 سبتمبر 2010)

نسيت انساك ​


----------



## max mike (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*اشتاقتلك ونفسى اشوفك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## ponponayah (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*أحببتك وأحبك وسأظل أحبك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اممممممممممم
لا توجد كلمة  تقدر معنى حبى لك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*حبيبتي وحشتييييني*​


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2010)

انت كنت شيئ سيئ بحياتى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

سبحان الله
​


----------



## back_2_zero (27 سبتمبر 2010)

انت كنت شيئ سيئ بحياتى​


----------



## just member (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مش هموت انا لما افارق وحدة كنت بحبها...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*نفسي نرجع زي زمان ومش زي دلوقتي *​


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اتخلصت من كل ذكرى الك معى


----------



## back_2_zero (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بكرهك اوى ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*miss u​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسي اكون انا وانت واحد في الفكر وتفهمني زي مبفهمك


----------



## max mike (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش عارف ليه مشاعرى من ناحيتك اتغيرت خالص
ولا هو كان حب من طرف واحد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*بحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك   مهما تعمل فيا *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2010)

وحشتنى اوى ​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

انت حياتي كلهاااااااااااااا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسي ترجع زي الاول
معايا وصدقني هبطل عبط
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*فينك من زمان*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*i**t's over*
​


----------



## magedrn (1 أكتوبر 2010)

اقوله مع السلامة و انسنا


----------



## Rosetta (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*يا ريتني ما كنت قابلتك ولا عرفتك في يوم ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوفك قريب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*miss u*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبتني قوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي اشووفك*​


----------



## just member (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يسعدك...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنااااااااااااااا يحميك


----------



## govany shenoda (4 أكتوبر 2010)

غيرت حياتي بحبك ليا ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أكتوبر 2010)

معلش ربنا يقرب البعيد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بتصعب عليا نفسى كل ما افتكرك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنسيتي للأبد*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا من الزعل اللي بينا وياخد الوحش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*مااااااااااينفعش وماقدررررررررررش*​


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بدونك حياتى افضل
صدقنى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبقتش فهمك زي الاول​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*ليه مانا زي مانا*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

انت غالي علي قلبي اوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انت غالي علي قلبي اوي


*هو مين بقا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*بتوحشني حتي وانت معايا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ولا عمرك فهمتنى
​


----------



## ponponayah (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتني​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*.........
:wub:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *.........
> :wub:*​


*نفهم من النقط دي انك ......:a63:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنسي كل حاجه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفهم من النقط دي انك ......:a63:*​



*ههههههههه
أتغيرتى يا روكا وبقيتى بتفهمى أهو :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

:smi411:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يخليك ليا يارب *​


----------



## انريكي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك يا اغلى انسانة على قلبي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه
> أتغيرتى يا روكا وبقيتى بتفهمى أهو :hlp:*​


*طول عمرررررررريleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مستحيييييييييييييييييل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طول عمرررررررريleasantr*​



*مين اللى ضحك عليييييكى وفهمك كده يابت :hlp:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :smi411:​



*لو مكانه بعد الشر طبعا
مش اقبل اسفك واخلص ع طوول
ده اللي ينفع معاكي :t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*فكري وحاولي هتقدري​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مين اللى ضحك عليييييكى وفهمك كده يابت :hlp:*​


*انا بفهمها وهي طايرة مش محتاجة حد يضحك عليا:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لو مكانه بعد الشر طبعا
> مش اقبل اسفك واخلص ع طوول
> ده اللي ينفع معاكي :t30:*​



*هههههههههه
انت شغولك بوتجاز بعد الضهر ولا ايه :11azy:
يابنى أطلع منها انت بس وهى تعمر :t30:
قال يخلص قاااااااااااال 
عيب يابنى ده انا مرمر leasantr
ده أنا أخلص له نفسى لو هو عاوز :t30:
ههههههه
كبسة ياكوكو يلا روح نام بقى :t30:
هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا بفهمها وهي طايرة مش محتاجة حد يضحك عليا:t30:*​



*أكيييييييييد مش محتاجة ياروكا 
انت أضحك عليكى خلاص 
:t30:
هههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أكيييييييييد مش محتاجة ياروكا
> انت أضحك عليكى خلاص
> :t30:
> هههههه*​


*هو انتي حولتي ذكر امتي:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*صعععععععععب*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو انتي حولتي ذكر امتي:t30:*​



*حولتك انتى بقى :t30:
ههههههه
قولك اجرب وانتى ذكراية 
تغير بقى leasantr
ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حولتك انتى بقى :t30:
> ههههههه
> قولك اجرب وانتى ذكراية
> تغير بقى leasantr
> ههههههه*​


*ولقيتي ايه بقا لما ذكرتي:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولقيتي ايه بقا لما ذكرتي:t30:*​



*ميجيييييييش منك يابت 
هشى :t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ميجيييييييش منك يابت
> هشى :t30:*​


*مش قاعدة ع دماغك:t30:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبببببببببببببببببك اوي يا اغلي حد ليا


----------



## روزي86 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنااااااااااا يسعدك دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياريتك تفهمني *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*مفيش أمل​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن كل يوم تبص للقمر وتبعتلي معاه رساله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*حااول*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مفيش أمل​*



*لا أسمها مفيش فايدة 
على رأى جدك سعد
:smil15:
ههههههه
وبعدين سيب أمل فى حالها يابنى
أمل اتجوزت خلاص :new6:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حااول*​



*لالالالالالالالالا اياك تحاول
هتننننندم :smil15:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

:love45:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا أسمها مفيش فايدة
> على رأى جدك سعد
> :smil15:
> ههههههه
> ...



*ده انتي قديمه قووي يابت
امل اتجوزت في سعاد
احنا ورانا ايه يعني*​



Coptic MarMar قال:


> :love45:​



:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
بحبك بحبك   كلمة كان نفسى  سنين ااقولهاليك 
هههههههههههههههه
عبد الحليم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*مافيش نصيب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا اياك تحاول
> هتننننندم :smil15:
> ههههههه*​


*وبنفس اللسان قصدي الصباع:smil15:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنسي وأرتاح​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*بتمني رؤياك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحبك واشتقتلك قد الدني يا زغتورة ويا بوبو...*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*لو كان دا حب يا ويلي منه 
ولو كان دا ذنب بتوب عنه ​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أكتوبر 2010)

انت اغلي شي عندي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *بحبك واشتقتلك قد الدني يا زغتورة ويا بوبو...*



*ممكن ترجمة يا كريستيان :fun_oops:
هههههههه
دى أسماء دلع ؟
وووووووووووبعدين مين دول 
قر وأعترف :love34:*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

احلام سعيده

هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احلام سعيده
> 
> هههههههههههه



*لييييييه فى بالك كتكوت ولا ايه :thnk0001:
ههههههه
أحلام سعيييدة من دلوقت :new2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لييييييه فى بالك كتكوت ولا ايه :thnk0001:*
> 
> *ههههههه*
> 
> *أحلام سعيييدة من دلوقت :new2:*​


 

هههههههههههه اه يا كوبه

وبفكر انا كمان اقول لنفسي احلام سعيده
ههههههههه وارحل الي النوم:new6::t19:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اه يا كوبه
> 
> وبفكر انا كمان اقول لنفسي احلام سعيده
> ههههههههه وارحل الي النوم:new6::t19:



*اجرى يابت 
متحسسنيش انى فى عشة كتاكيت :smil15:
هههههه
يلا يا شاطرة الكتكوت اللى قدك نام :fun_lol:*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اجرى يابت *
> 
> *متحسسنيش انى فى عشة كتاكيت :smil15:*
> *هههههه*
> ...


 

هههههههههه لا يا سم هستني شويه

عشان عندي لقاء علي الهواء مباشرة

مع ضيف جديد

هشي بقي:smil15::love34:


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
انا حبقى اجى قريب اعمل السى فى
مع انى اكيد كلكم عارفينه 
اصلى انا دايما فاضحة نفسى
موضوع حلو يا روزى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اجرى يابت *
> 
> *متحسسنيش انى فى عشة كتاكيت :smil15:*
> *هههههه*
> ...


 :new6::new6::new6::new6:
شكليك وحش اوى


----------



## christianbible5 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*صباح الخير...*


> *ممكن ترجمة يا كريستيان *:fun_oops:


*حاضر بأمر عيونك... اتفضلي...:66:*


> *هههههههه
> دى أسماء دلع ؟*


*نعم انا بغنج باللبناني او اذا بدك بدلع باللبناني حبيبتي وبقلها...*
*زغتورة لأنها تتمتع ببراءة الطفولة...*
*بوبو Baby لأنها تتمتع بنعومة الاطفال...*
*



وووووووووووبعدين مين دول 
قر وأعترف :love34:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ليه اتغيرت ملامح وجهك؟؟؟ :new6:*
*مين دول؟؟؟ :sami6:*
*هي واحدة لا غير... هو انت فاكرة عندي مستودع مليان حبيبات؟؟؟ *
*ههههههه...*
*هي واحدة...*
*ومش هقول اسمها...:smil15:*
*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك  اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## Rosetta (11 أكتوبر 2010)

​


----------



## christianbible5 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2010)

وحشتنى عنيك​


----------



## روزي86 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*​
> *انا حبقى اجى قريب اعمل السى فى*
> *مع انى اكيد كلكم عارفينه *
> *اصلى انا دايما فاضحة نفسى*
> *موضوع حلو يا روزى*​


 

ههههههههه في انتظارك يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بمووووووووووووت فيك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

How I love you​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صباح الخير...*
> 
> *حاضر بأمر عيونك... اتفضلي...:66:*
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه
فهمتك غلط يا كريستيان :smi411:
أنا كنت فاكرة دى أسماء حد تعرفهم 
معرفش أنك بتدلعها بقى
الله يسهله ياااااااااااعم :fun_lol:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *فهمتك غلط يا كريستيان :smi411:*
> *أنا كنت فاكرة دى أسماء حد تعرفهم *
> ...


*لأ مش اسماء... دلع فقط... :heat:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*هاكونا ماطاطا هههههه*​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك كتير كتير... بحبك... انتبهي على حالك يا زغتورة...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هاكونا ماطاطا هههههه*​




*شكلك بتحبي العفريت جاميكا

:gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك ليااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*بكرهكككككككككك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههه ليه بس كده يا قمر


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ليه بس كده يا قمر



:36_1_4:​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه طيب خلاص يا حبي

مش تزعلي خالص 

اموووووووووواه ههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب خلاص يا حبي
> 
> مش تزعلي خالص
> 
> اموووووووووواه ههههههههههه


*
مرررررسي يا حبي 
ربنا يعين بس​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

امين يارب

ربنا معاكي دايما يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2010)

وحشتنى​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *بكرهكككككككككك ​*


*ليه بس اختي الغالية؟؟؟*
*احبوا اعدائكم وباركوا لاعنيكم...*
*اجمل كلمة لحبيبك...*
*هههههههه...*
*اعتقد هيبقى مبسوط...*
*اعتذر منك انا فقط اردت ان اراك تبتسمين لأنني قرأت في موضوع آخر انك تعبانة...*
*الرب يسوع معك اختي الغالية ريد روز...*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*بالنسبة لحبيبتي التي امتلكت كياني... اقول لها...*
*بحبك بحبك بحبك..*
*يزداد عمري فرحا واياما سعادة كلما لفظت هذه الكلمة...*
*احبك ولم يسبق لي ان احببت بهذه الطريقة من قبل... ولا اقبل ان احب سواك بهذه الطريقة مستقبلا جعلتك على قلبي ملكة الى انتهاء الدهر...*
*احبك يا من اتنهد باسمك... حبيبتي...(** **** ***)...*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> :36_1_4:​


*تقبريني اختي شو بك؟؟؟*
*قطعتيلي قلبي...*
*مش رح نام الليلة...*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك..................ز


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*تقبريني شو غنوجة...*
*بحبك...*


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*ايامي جنبك عشتها 
و حياتي فيك كملتها 

انا كنت قبلك وحدة ناسية نفسها  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك مهما حصل


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ايامي جنبك عشتها ​*
> *و حياتي فيك كملتها *​
> 
> *انا كنت قبلك وحدة ناسية نفسها  *​


*حيرتينا معك!!!*
*يا ابيض يا اسود...*
*المهم نشكر الرب انك فرحانة...*
*تصبحي على خير...*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *حيرتينا معك!!!*
> *يا ابيض يا اسود...*
> *المهم نشكر الرب انك فرحانة...*
> *تصبحي على خير...*




هههههههههههه لازم يكون مره كده ومره كده

هي دي الحياه


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *حيرتينا معك!!!*
> *يا ابيض يا اسود...*
> *المهم نشكر الرب انك فرحانة...*
> *تصبحي على خير...*



*مش بيقولوا الحب ابيض و اسود 
الحب اللي بيضحك بيفل و الحب اللي بيبكي بيضل :08:
هههههههههه

مرسي اخي كريستيان​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لازم يكون مره كده ومره كده
> 
> هي دي الحياه


*شكلك انت كمان بتأيدي الفكرة!!!*
*نفس الاسم فضروري تكون المواصفات متطابقة بعض الشيء...*
*بس من وجهة نظري اللي بيحب ما بيكره...*
*سلام المسيح...*


----------



## Rosetta (14 أكتوبر 2010)

> بس من وجهة نظري اللي بيحب ما بيكره...​


*
ممكن يكره الافعال او الظروف الصعبة اللي بتتعلق بحبيبه 
بس اكيد مستحييييييييل يكره حبيبه

او يمكن بيكرهه في ساعة زعل او غضب 
بس ما بيكون كره بمعنى الكره ​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *شكلك انت كمان بتأيدي الفكرة!!!*
> *نفس الاسم فضروري تكون المواصفات متطابقة بعض الشيء...*
> *بس من وجهة نظري اللي بيحب ما بيكره...*
> *سلام المسيح...*




هههههههههه لالالالالالالالا صدقني

بس اقصد اقولك ان مفيش شئ ثابت علي حاله

لازم يكون ليه متغيرات:99:


----------



## just member (14 أكتوبر 2010)

حالى من غيرك افضل جدا
صدقيني...


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مفيش مستحيل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

حاجة مش جديدة 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حاجة مش جديدة
> ​



اكيد حاجه مش جديده انى بحبك :08:​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بتوحشنى وانا وياك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> اكيد حاجه مش جديده انى بحبك :08:​


ههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى ليا ياحبى :Love_Letter_Open:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى ليا ياحبى :Love_Letter_Open:
> ​



ويخليكى ليا ويفرح قلبك :love45:​


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*نور عيني روح قلبي حبيبي حياتي... مشتاق لعنيك مشتقلك... مشتاق وانا لسه مقبلك...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتني وبتوحشني وهتوحشني ليالي هواك​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

حلوه يا تامر عاشور ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2010)

حياتى من غيرك وحشه 
وجودك جنبى هيخلينى اقوى ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

انت الحب كله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وحشتني وبتوحشني وهتوحشني ليالي هواك​*


*ايه كل الوحشششششة دي:a63:*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


*مالك يا روز؟؟؟*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالك يا روز؟؟؟*​



*لالا كويسة يا روكا لسه في عقلي و بكامل قواي العقلية :hlp:
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

:wub:*love u*​


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*حكيني حبيبتي قلبي وعقلي مختلفين عليكي الاول بيحبك والتاني بيموت فيكي...*
*اشتقتلك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحبك...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *لالا كويسة يا روكا لسه في عقلي و بكامل قواي العقلية :hlp:
> ههههههههههههههه​*


*مش باين يا روز:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :wub:*love u*​


*لمين بقا يا كووووووووووووووكيleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*miss u*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اميرة الغرام


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحبك يا اغلى انسانة واطيب مخلوقة واطهر عقل واحلى عيون...*
*اشتقتلك...*
*بحبك...*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H28JwoGQfBU


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحبك...*
*هنا...*
*بحبك اكتر...*
*هنا...*


----------



## Rosetta (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما أجملك  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماكنش قصدي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

_*يخليكى ليااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

امتي الايام تفوت بقي​


----------



## christianbible5 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*شفتك بالحلم!!!*
*حضنتك متل طفل عمرو شي يومين...*
*جربت المسك واطبع بوسة عالخدين...*
*عجزت!!! وطبعت البوسة عاليدين...*
*اشتقتلك والبعد قتلني اكتر من شهرين...*
*بحبك... حتى لو عشت العمر عمرين...*
*بحبك يا بوبو...*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPaHOVYNyQs*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*انسااااااااااااااانى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لون يوم ااقضيه وحيد كدااااااااااا 
وحشتنينى اوى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *شفتك بالحلم!!!*
> *حضنتك متل طفل عمرو شي يومين...*
> *جربت المسك واطبع بوسة عالخدين...*
> *عجزت!!! وطبعت البوسة عاليدين...*
> ...



*سيدى ياسيدى :smil5:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

:crying:  :big35::crying:​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ما تنجز بقي​


----------



## just member (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يسامحك...​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> :crying:  :big35::crying:​


*مااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *سيدى ياسيدى :smil5:*​


*هههههههههه...*

*صباح الخير يا قمر...*

*ايه التعليق الحلو ده؟؟؟*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*مفتقداك جدا *​


----------



## qwyui (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليك  مرررررررسى كلام جميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رووووووحي ناااااااااامي

عندك مدرسه الصبح​*


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*دمرتني* لأنني قلت يوما *احبها*...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbEoB_kN0Fs


----------



## Rosetta (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*I Hate You ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يفرحك
​


----------



## just member (19 أكتوبر 2010)

تأكد اليوم تماما
اننى لم احبك يوما​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

يسوع يحمييييك​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> :crying: :big35::crying:​


مش كده يا اختي...

الرب يكون معك...


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 أكتوبر 2010)

i love you sooooo much​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش لبعض !​​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*ـــــــــــــــــــــ لا شيء ـــــــــــــــــــــ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبتنى وانت معايا وحتى لما مش بقيت معايا 
بس كله بيعدى 
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انت طيب اوي اوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*miss u so much*​


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتيني قوي ياتري بتعملي ايه*​


----------



## christianbible5 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بحب يا اجمل امرأة...

بحبك يا اطهر طفل...

بحبك يا اغلى بنت...

ما تسأليني ليه!!!

ريحتك عطر... كلامك بخور... زعلك غنج... ضحكتك نغمة... كلامك بيتقل... عطفك بيموت...

تقبريني شو غنوجة... Ha2a...


----------



## christianbible5 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اشتقتلك قد الدني...


----------



## Rosetta (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*رح اشتاقلك كتيييييير  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنااااااااااا معاك


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

تعديتك وتناسيت كل شيئ فيكي
 اشكرك يارب​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*لسه مصمم*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*موافقة   ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اكتر وقت محتاجك جنبى ​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ابحث من جديد فقد تجد السعادة ثانيا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارتحت فى بعادك*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*i can't be stronger anymore ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*can't live*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

الكلام سهل اوى 
​


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*انت أناني و لئيم مش هسامحك  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش كفاية بقا*​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارف!!!

ان قلت احبك:

تقتليني بكبرياؤك...

ان قلت اكرهك:

تقتليني بزعلك...

انت قلت احب غيرك:

تقتليني بغيرتك...

دعيني اموت شهيدا لكبرياؤك...

احبك...


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*احببتك ... لست لانك مجرد رجل قد عبر في طريق حياتي و لكن لانك الوحيد الذي زين هذه الطريق بكافة انواع العطور و الورود ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اشتقتلك قد الدني... :smi411:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى اشوفك​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2010)

روحك خلاص راحت
​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*ندمت اني عرفتك ! ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك   قد روحى  وقد  عينى ياغلى عندى من عينى 
بحبك اووووووووووووى وبس  
من غير  زعل ولا نكد ولا اى حاجة حزينه 
بحبك  يا   اروع  ما شافت  عيونى


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك يا اغلى مافى حياتى​


----------



## Nemo (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اشتقت لابتسامتك


----------



## christianbible5 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ما زلت احبك...


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اصعب شعور...

سهرت مع غيرك وكنت بفكر فيك...

بحبك...


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*حياة جديدة 
يا رب خيررررررر  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

هستناك    وحشتنى ​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

:36_3_21::36_3_21::36_3_21::36_3_21:​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

هوا هوا...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*نسيت انساك​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> هوا هوا...



*ووووووووووووف 
وصلك هوا ولا لسه :smile02
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ووووووووووووف *
> *وصلك هوا ولا لسه :smile02*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*​


لسه شوب كتير...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يلا مع السلامة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتني جدا*​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

صدقيني لسه بحبك...

اقسمت سابقا...

لا استطيع ان اتوقف...

سامحيني...


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*عاملة حالي نسيتك بس مش قادرة  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

وينك يا بوبو اشتقت حط ايدي بشعرك وغنجك...


----------



## ponponayah (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتني اوى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

_تصبحى على نور المسيح _​


----------



## Rosetta (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*لسه بحبك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nV_p6cvr2A&feature=related


----------



## روزي86 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

قلبك جميل اوي من وجوه


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اوى  ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكراااا  !!*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشتاق احكي معك ولو بس كلمة...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*miss u so much*​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشغول بالي عليكي تقبريني...

خايف عليكي...


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عايزك


----------



## Rosetta (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*خايفة ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك...


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *خايفة ​*


 خير اختي ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اشتقتلك... قد الدني...


----------



## روزي86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنااااااااااااا معاك


----------



## Rosetta (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعا ولا تيجي و اكذب عليا  ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*واحشني*​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ما بعرف...


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2010)

حبك كان شيئ وهمى


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مجنونة...​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*فييييييييينك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يسمحك  او يسامحنى


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

لا شيء في انتظار المساء...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*أتحملك لأني بحبك اتحملك
ومهما تقسي انا قلبي بيحنلك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *أتحملك لأني بحبك اتحملك​**
> 
> ومهما تقسي انا قلبي بيحنلك​*


شايف انت بتحب برضو يعني عايش حياة ولا اروع...

ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> شايف انت بتحب برضو يعني عايش حياة ولا اروع...
> 
> ربنا يكون معك حبيبي...




*وهيفيد بايه الحب 
لما يكون قاسي واناني
ولا حاجه*​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وهيفيد بايه الحب *
> *لما يكون قاسي واناني*
> 
> *ولا حاجه*​


 انت شفت تعليقي على موضوعك من حوالي 5 أيام؟؟؟

يعني احنا الاثنين واجهنا القسوة والانانية...

معلش حبيبي فأنت تستحق الافضل... ولا يهمك بكرا حلها الف حلال...

الرب معك...


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اليك يا  مليكة الحسناوات..

حلمت بك  في ايامي..

 حلمت بك فأبتهجت احلامي..

حلمت بك  فكان ابتسامي..


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اليك يا مليكة الحسناوات..
> 
> حلمت بك في ايامي..
> 
> ...


 روعة حبيبي...

الكلمات دي تستحق موضوع مستقل...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*معايا بكل لحظة مبتفارقنيش
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

لكل شئ نهاية

وانت حبك ملوش نهاية


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2010)

عارفة بتعمل فيا ايه كلمة حبيبى  
زى اللى اول مرة بيحس بامان


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

عارفه ومتأكده من حبك


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2010)

حبيبى وجودك جنبى بيقوينى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*بعيد عني لكن دايما مني قريب*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*لسه بحبــــــــــــــــك بس انت نسيتني  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

انت اجمل شئ في حياتي


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ذكرى حلوة جدا... مؤلمة لكنها راااااااااااائعة...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ذكرى حلوة جدا... مؤلمة لكنها راااااااااااائعة...



*معاك حق :smil13:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جعلتى حياتى جنه ​


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *معاك حق :smil13:*​



البت دي عندها صداع يا جماعة...

ههههههه...

وانت ايه اللي عرفك انا عن بتكلم عن ايه؟؟؟

انا بتكلم عن العلاقة اللي كانت بيني وبين حبيبتي...

ههههههههههه...

حلوة لي انا بس لو كنت مكانها كنت بتقولي كلا مش حلوة خالص...

على العموم اشكرك عل تعاطفك...

الزي الصداع الآن؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> البت دي عندها صداع يا جماعة...
> 
> ههههههه...
> 
> ...


*
ما هو انا صح مش عارفة انت بتتكلم عن ايه 
بس اللي انت كتبته برضه عبر عن شي عندي :smil12:
ههههههههههههه

على العموم لسه مصدعة شوية :beee: ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *على العموم لسه مصدعة شوية :beee: *​


عندي حل بيخفف الصداع...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> عندي حل بيخفف الصداع...



*قوووووووووول :dntknw:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *قوووووووووول :dntknw:​*


 آسف على التأخير كنت اكتب مشاركة...

الحل هو ان تكفي عن التفكير في (...)... وتروحي تنامي...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> آسف على التأخير كنت اكتب مشاركة...
> 
> الحل هو ان تكفي عن التفكير في (...)... وتروحي تنامي...



*مممممممممممم 
في مين ؟ :dntknw:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مممممممممممم *
> 
> *في مين ؟ :dntknw:*​


تركت مكان الاسم فارغ لأنني لا اعلم اسم حبيبك...

عندي حل افضل...

اكتبي 50 مداخلة في الدقيقة...

ادرسي واكملي عملك...

اتكلمي على التلفون...

شاهدي التلفاز...

بحث في النت...

قراءة ملفات...

اجلسي مع اقاربك ودردشي معهم على سبيل المثال خالم او خالتك...

اعملي كل ما ذكر اعلاه ترتاحي من الصداع...

ههههههههههه...

وصفة طبية رائعة قولتي ايه؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> تركت مكان الاسم فارغ لأنني لا اعلم اسم حبيبك...
> 
> عندي حل افضل...
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
رح اجرب الوصفة يا دكتور و ارد ليك خبر :spor22:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اشتقتلك قد الدني...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*واحشني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*فكري بعقلك مش بقلبك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*هاكونااااااااااا ماطاطا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مش فاهماك 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

savner dig​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> savner dig​


*كان راجل كويس سانفر:t33:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كان راجل كويس سانفر:t33:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
  miss u =  savner dig​


----------



## biscuta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*هقوووووووووووله *

i miss you soooooooooooo mush​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> miss u =  savner dig​


*سبحان الله يا خالق الزرة في حضن الجبل من جوا:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*انت حياتي وكل دنيتي*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سبحان الله يا خالق الزرة في حضن الجبل من جوا:t33:*​



هههههههههههههههههههه
تغيير :smil12:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> تغيير :smil12:​


*اييييييييييييوة ياعم يسهله يا عم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

_مشتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق   للخناق معاك اوووووى_​


----------



## just member (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مو بدى قربك  من تانى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*محتاجلك*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

سيبتننى وسط همومى  ومش راضى يع8دى يومى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*اوعى ترجعلى تانى لان قلبك مبقاش مكانى​*


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بحبك... وبقول ميرسي كتير لأنك حملت اوجاعي وصلبت عني...

سامحني يا رب...

بحبك...

بحبك...

بحبك...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الدنياااااااااا احلي بوجودك


----------



## ICE IDG (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*هقولة انى بحبة اوى*
*يا جاست انت بجد مواضيعك جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا*
*وذوقك عالى اوى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*معايا ولا مش معايا​*


----------



## just member (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> *هقولة انى بحبة اوى*
> *يا جاست انت بجد مواضيعك جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا*
> *وذوقك عالى اوى*​


*شكرا الك ولمشاركتك معنا
اتمنى وجودك الدائمويارب كل المواضيع تحوز على اعجابك
ربنا يقدمك بالخير ديما

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*قربني ليك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*زهقتنى
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سامحني يا رب...

بحبك كتير يا مخلصي...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*محتاجلك اووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بفتقدك كتير وبتوحشني


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبقتشى ليا ولا بقيت حبيبى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك ليا:new8:​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

زعلان منك بس   بحبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحشتينى جدا *​


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## ICE IDG (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بحبك ونفسى تذود اهتمامك بيا اكتر واكتر


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يقويك ويحميك


----------



## انريكي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اعشقك

واتمنا اتكوني راضية علية


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم كلكم حبايبي يا اعز ناس في حياتي


----------



## seret (3 نوفمبر 2010)

هقوله وحشتنى اوى 
I can see the sea without water but I can not see my life without you
ميرسى سا قمر على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*

**
happy ‎Valentine's day*​*love u so much*
* 


*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانت حبيبي ومعايا


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

انت  عيدى  فرحت قلبى وتنهيدى  
بحبك وبعشقك وبموت فيك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنه وانتى معايا 
ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب ​


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بحبك يا رب...


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

انت حياتي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*It's Not ur day anymore
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانت الحب


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحبك اووووووووووى 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*يسلاااااااااااااام ...
لا باين الفلانتين فالموضوع ده أوى :36_3_18:
دخلت فين انا بالظبط :t30:
هههههه
ربنا يسعدكم كلكم ياللى هناااااااا
وعلى الله بعد كده منسمعش كان يوم أسود وكان يوم مطلعتلهوش شمس :59:
هههههه
ربنا يفرحكم يارب *​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *يسلاااااااااااااام ...*
> 
> *لا باين الفلانتين فالموضوع ده أوى :36_3_18:*
> *دخلت فين انا بالظبط :t30:*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه

ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتي

كل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## just member (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب تكون متهنى بأيامك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحشتني ومستنياك
*​


----------



## missorang2006 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*فالنتاين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش الفالنتاين 14-2
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## missorang2006 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*الله معك يا هوااااااااانا يا مفارقنا!!
مع السلامة درب يسد ما يرد!!!
i wish to take ur heart and break it in to peacee!!!!!!​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا اغلي مافي حياتي
حتي لو مش معايا اكيد فكرك
لو مش لبعض اكيد بحبك
ربنا يوفقك في حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*واحشني جدا*​


----------



## just member (5 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههه يارب  بس تشبع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*مقدرش أنساك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مابقاش صعب ابدا ان الناس تتغير 
​


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ماتحاولش
بس انتبة لحالك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارتاح وريحني*


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنااااااااااااا يقدملك كل خير


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_*تعب وتعبتنى موت وقتلتنى خلصنى بقى من حبك *_
_*زهقتنى*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وجودك جنبى بيجعلنى اسعد انسان فى الكون 
وعندى طموح مالهوش حدود ​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وجودك في حياتي سبب سعادتي...

لما بحكي معك بشعر اني في عالم تاني...

لما بشوفك الدني ما بتساعني من الفرحة...

اشتقتلك قد الدني يا حبيبي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح...

بحبك يا يسوع...


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب اشوفك مبسوط


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

انت شخص جميل اوي


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد حبيتك بجنون


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد اجمل انسانه عرفتها ​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_هتوحشنى وربنا يسعدك مع حد تانى_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

فاهم غلط 
كالعادة 
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتني يا واد انت هههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*اقول لحبيبى يسوع : نفسي اشوفك اوى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وحشتني يا واد انت هههههههههه




*الله يسهلك ياللي في بالي*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

هش ياض يا كوبه


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2010)

انتبة لحالك فقد تفقد الكثير والكثير
لكنى بتمنالك السعادة
ربنا معاك


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _هتوحشنى وربنا يسعدك مع حد تانى_​


_ لو كنت عاملتها  كنت هموت بجد  ربنا يخليك ليا يارغلى عندى من عينى_​


----------



## max mike (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما أصعب أن تحب شخصا بجنون وأنت تعلم أنك له لن تكون*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبت من البعاد عنك ​


----------



## just member (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ربى وحدة بيقدر يغير قلبك ويجعلك شخص صالح


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

انت شئ جميل في حياتي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يسامحك على كل حاجة 
ومفيش رد تانى عندى 
​


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

خلي بالك من نفسك اوي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتنى بجد​


----------



## ponponayah (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنت أجمل حاجة حصلتلى ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وجودك جنبى بينسينى الدنيا ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكون معاك في كل خطوه من خطواتك


----------



## jesus.my.life (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يكون معاك في كل خطوه من خطواتك



مش عارف اقولك اية بصراحه :99:
بتحرجينى :08:


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

لا بجد

نعم نعم


----------



## jesus.my.life (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد
> 
> نعم نعم



مافيش حاجة


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معاااااااك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتينى جدا 
نفسى اشوفك بقى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يوفقك ويعوضك*


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممممم

مش هقول حاجه

نمشيها الصمت ارهيب ههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يسامحك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ليه؟؟؟

ليه بس؟؟؟

انت انانية وكتير... ما حبيتك انانية... حبيتك زغتورة بريئة...

ما بحب احكيكي هيك بس اكيد عرفتي شو قصدي...

اذا اكلت بقتلك واذا ما اكلت بقتلك... انا شو بعمل؟؟؟ باكل ولا لأ...


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*شو بعمل لو قلبي ضل يناديك و يطلبك لحتى تكون حده 
​*


----------



## just member (9 نوفمبر 2010)

هحلم لية
انت مالكش وجود اصلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2010)

فبقربك يرتاح قلبي ويهنأ عيشي ....​


----------



## ICE IDG (10 نوفمبر 2010)

احبك ولا اتمنى سواك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بحبك اوى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

فينك ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيبى انتى نور عينى ​


----------



## Rosetta (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممكن اكون نسيتك !! ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتنى عنيك ​


----------



## ميرنا (11 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## just member (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كابر للحياة اكثر
فأنت تستحق اسواء واسواء


----------



## ponponayah (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحشنى كلامك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 نوفمبر 2010)

_مش هقولك  وحشتنى لانك بين  عيونى ساكن_
_بس  هقولك بحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك_​


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بفتقدك اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اكون معاك ​


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*معك حياة جديدة​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتني


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*معاك رجعتلي ايامي  
فينك من زماااااااااااااااااااان يا غالي ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بحبك اوووى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


>




*الله يسهلك ياعم تامر :new6:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

أنت فين*​​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتنى يا قمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Apsoti قال:


>



الله يسهله ياعم :fun_lol:​


----------



## jesus.my.life (12 نوفمبر 2010)

انسان ميت من غيرك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مفتقدك اوووووووى ​


----------



## just member (12 نوفمبر 2010)

قد لا اكرهك ولكني لا احبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

خلى بالك على نفسك كويس  
ربنا يحميكى يارب 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا واحشني*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*افتقدتك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *افتقدتك ​*


*وانا كمان...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

كنت بتمنى تفهمنى 
بس يلا حصل خير 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

امتى هنرتاح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*و بعديييييييييييين ؟​*


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اشوفك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشتاق اشوفك 
حلمت بيك انهارده :smile02​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *و بعديييييييييييين ؟​*


*ولا قبلين!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile02*


----------



## just member (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما عاد فيك روح من افعالك*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتني


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*انت غدااااار ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحبك من كل قلبي...*

*انت الوحيد اللي بتفهمني...*

*انت الوحيد اللي علمتني معنى الحب...*

*انت الوحيد اللي تستحق روحي ان تكون فداك...*

*انت الوحيد اللي ما عشقت عيني سواك...*

*انت الوحيد اللي ما دق قلبي الا لرضاك...*

*انت الوحيد اللي مالك عقلي وروحي بهواك...*

*انت الوحيد اللي ما زلت انتظر رؤياك...*

*انت الوحيد يا رب اللي تستحق قلبي فتعال واسكن فيا يا الله...*

*اشكرك يا رب...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *بحبك من كل قلبي...*
> 
> *انت الوحيد اللي بتفهمني...*
> 
> ...


 
رووووووووعه بجد يا جورج 
اسمحلى اديك تقييم على الكلمات الرائعه دى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووعه بجد يا جورج
> 
> اسمحلى اديك تقييم على الكلمات الرائعه دى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


*ميرسي تقبرني...*

*الرب يبارك عمرك... هذا اقل ما نقوله للرب يسوع...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخرتها ايه*


----------



## just member (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد ربنا يسامحك...


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتنى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اسفة بس مابقتش فاهمااااااااك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك ليا :ray::​


----------



## just member (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لم يسعدني صوتك عندما سمعتة


----------



## just member (15 نوفمبر 2010)

انك لم تكن حبيبي بالاصل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مابقتش عارف انا لسه بحبك ولا نسيتك زى ما نستينى


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

انتى اجمل حد عرفته فى حياتى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنا اللي أخترت حضن هواك

وانا اللي أقدر في لحظه أنساك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مقدرش انساك*​


----------



## max mike (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشتاقلك كتير​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتنى اووووى​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 نوفمبر 2010)

فيــنك ؟​


----------



## jesus.my.life (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا معاكي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*i miss u*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مش فارق معايا 
​


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

لم اكن اتمناكي كثيرا


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بفتقدك


----------



## Nemo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

هانساك أكيد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*مخصماااااااااااااااااااااااااك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يسامحك ​*


----------



## just member (18 نوفمبر 2010)

متشكر عن جد لكل جرح اعطيتهوني بالقلب


----------



## Nemo (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بشكرك اوى عشان بجرحك شفت ايد ربنا


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هحبك  عد بعد فراقك


----------



## just member (18 نوفمبر 2010)

سأتركك وامضي قدما
فأنت لم تكن لتشعر فيني


----------



## christianbible5 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحبك...*
http://www.raw3h.net/main5/d/cl.htm


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارفه اعمل معاك ايه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اقل واجب بعد ظلمك 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

_بحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك_​


----------



## jesus.my.life (18 نوفمبر 2010)

محتاجك اكتر من اى وقت من بعدك مابقاش فيه حنان


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اطمن عليكى 
هموت بجد من القلق عليكى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*هتوحشوووووووووووني جدا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا معاكي*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بتوحشنى وانت معايا  يبقى ايه دا؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياريتك تيجي*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هتوحشوووووووووووني جدا*​


 *ايه يعني بالعربي؟؟؟*

*في ايه؟؟؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ايه يعني بالعربي؟؟؟*
> 
> *في ايه؟؟؟*


*مافيش حاجة كريس*
*ماتشغلش بالك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مافيش حاجة كريس*
> 
> *ماتشغلش بالك*​


 *انا ديما بصدقك...*

*بس ليه؟؟؟ في حد زعلك؟؟؟*

*يا رب يكون المانع خير اختي الغالية...*

*لو موضوع شخصي مش عايز اعرف لكن لازم نشوفك في المنتدى...*

*قولتي ايه؟؟؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *انا ديما بصدقك...*
> 
> *بس ليه؟؟؟ في حد زعلك؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


*الحمد الله علي كل شئ*
*انشاء الله*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*نور عيني روح قلبي حبيبي حياتي...*

*مشتقلك يا يسوع...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحشتوني جدا*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك يا رب...*

*نفسي اصلي امام مذبحك الغافر...
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اجيلك *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*just take care 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*the end​*


----------



## just member (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اشربي اشربي


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

_وحشتنى اوووووووووى 
كنت مشتاقلك مشتاق لصوتك لهميك للون عيونك لحنانك للمسة من ايديك 
وحششتنى وبجد مشتاق اليك
عارف هعمل ايه هغمض عيونى لثوانى وهفضل افكر فيك 
اصلى بحبك وبموت فيك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*bye bye​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *bye bye​*


هى مسافرة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟   :new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحبك يا رب...*

*ما تتخلى عني انا بحاجة الك...*

*سامحني حبيبي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي اجيلك *​


*روعة يا روكا...*

*ترنيمة رائعة الرب يبارك عمرك اختي الغالية...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هى مسافرة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟   :new6::new6::new6::new6:​




*لأ ماتت بالنسبالي للأسف​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لأ ماتت بالنسبالي للأسف​*


مش تقولى  كنت جيت اعزى   :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *روعة يا روكا...*
> 
> *ترنيمة رائعة الرب يبارك عمرك اختي الغالية...*


*اي خدمة اخي العزيز*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرررررررررررسي علي كلمتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مش فاااااااااارقة عادى 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مش هتوحشنى ايامك لانك مقدرتش حبى​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اغلي من عمري​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*بتفكرنى بيك تانى ليه​*


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

دائما خلفي
وبحياتي دائما لن انتبة لوجودك بالمرة


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتني مووووووووووووووووت


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*انسانى واوعى تفكر فى يوم ترجع تترجانى​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

انت ارق انساااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*لسه موجود*​


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

تاني بقولهالك بكل الحب 
سأرحل عن عالمك وثق انني لن اتخطاة مرة ثانيا


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بتوحشني ياض انت هههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياض هههههههههههه

دة اية الحب ة يابت انتى هههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

طبعا يا بنتي

نحن نختلف عن الاخرون ههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
قولتيلى هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا بصي

نغير بقي

وحشتني يا معلمي هههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه

لا فى تغيير فعلا​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

عشان تعرفوا بس

هفضل اعلم فيكم لحد امتي هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

متنفعش حبيب اصلاااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بتوحشني ياض انت هههههههههههههه


*يا مسكين...*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك ليا ​


----------



## tamav maria (22 نوفمبر 2010)

سيبني في حالي دلوقتي
قبل ما ابطحك


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

عسل يا نيتا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بتوحشني ياض انت هههههههههههههه





netta قال:


> سيبني في حالي دلوقتي
> قبل ما ابطحك




*الله يكون في عونهم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبقتش تفرق معايا*


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ايوه ايوه يا حاتم فهمي سمعنا ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ايوه ايوه يا حاتم فهمي سمعنا ههههههههههه




*ههههههههههههه
هسمعك يختي قريب
بس مش تندمي يابت​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

كوبه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتينى جدا 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشتاق ليك يا رب...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنساني *


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

عسل خالص مالص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحشتننننننننننني جدا*​


----------



## just member (23 نوفمبر 2010)

دنيتي اتغيرت​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

:big37::big37::big37:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنتهي المشوار*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتييييييييير اللي بيحصل كده*
*....................................*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظلي عليك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*Let Me GoOo*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

احلام سعيده هههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك ليا​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ياااااااارب دايما مبسوط


----------



## jesus.my.life (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بحبك حب مش عادى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*عارفة كويس جدا*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممممم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*انسانى وعيش حياتك من تانى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتينى اووووووووى ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*كفاية لحد كدة​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

انت الحب كله


----------



## just member (27 نوفمبر 2010)

لن اعطيك حتي البسمة فأنت لا تستحقها


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جوجو يا جامد انت ههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

كانت احلى ايام ايام حبى ليك


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

انت طيب اوي


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اه لو تحس بيا


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

انتى نور عينى وحياتى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

:36_1_11::36_1_11::36_1_11:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

:big35::12BF86~159:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياريت عينك مكان عيني
ياريت قلبك حاسس قلبي
​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

دايما بفكر فيك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مفتقدك جدا انهارده ​


----------



## jesus.my.life (28 نوفمبر 2010)

لحد دلوقتى مش عارف انا بحبك ولا لا


----------



## just member (28 نوفمبر 2010)

لأن اقول لك شيئا لانك لست حبيبي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*كنت صفحة فى دفتر ذكرياتى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

كان نفسي اشوفك بجد النهارده​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*محدش عارف حاجة*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يسامحك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مش جديد عليك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*طمني عليك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*اية فكرك بيا​*


----------



## christianbible5 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليه زعلان مني حبيبي؟؟؟*

*ارجوك سامحني...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبقتشى تفرق​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*دايما علي بالي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*دلوقتى انا خدت بالى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *دلوقتى انا خدت بالى​*


*من ايه بقا:kap:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يسامحك بجججججججججد
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش هتنسانى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مش هتنسانى​*


ياشديييييييييييد :yahoo:
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى كتير ماكنتش اتوقع انك تتصل​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ياشديييييييييييد :yahoo:
> ​




*هههههههههه
عيب عليكى يابت
هو احنا شوية :thnk0001:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*:wub:love u:wub:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههه
> عيب عليكى يابت
> هو احنا شوية :thnk0001:​*


هههههههههههههه
لا طبعا شويتين:smil12:
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لا طبعا شويتين:smil12:
> ​




*وعشان الغاليين خليهم تلاتة شويات :t30:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

_وداع بقى تعبتنى _​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبقتش تفرق*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ليه مش قدرت الغيرة ولا مرة 
​


----------



## just member (30 نوفمبر 2010)

هيفا
عارفاها
ولا حساها


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*بعمل ناسية مع انى مش قادرة انسى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

كنت فين غايب عليا من سنين
اول ما شوفت عينيك نسيت انا كنت مين
ونسيت سنين ضيعتها​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2010)

حرام عليك يخربيتك علي اللي انت عامله فيا :08:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شوف حد يتبرعلك بالدم اللى خلص عندك ده 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*بجملت اللى رااااااااح​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*مسمس يو*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
بس بس نو
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> بس بس نو
> هههههههههههه​*


*ياساتر علي دي ناس*
*وانتي مالك يا رخمة اذا كان بس بس ولا مسمس:beee:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مسمس يو*​


مس لاقى مسمس 
يمسى بركوك 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياساتر علي دي ناس*
> *وانتي مالك يا رخمة اذا كان بس بس ولا مسمس:beee:*​


*

هعضك يابت
براحتى انا :bomb:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> مس لاقى مسمس
> يمسى بركوك
> هههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههه*
*تؤتؤ عايز مسمس بقا:2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> هعضك يابت
> براحتى انا :bomb:​*


*لا كان زمان يا هانم:gy0000:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا كان زمان يا هانم:gy0000:*​



*نوووووووو
انا الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل :smil15:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نوووووووو
> انا الماضى والحاضر والمستقبل :smil15:​*


*اه الاخت المضارع البسيط:t33:*​


----------



## just member (2 ديسمبر 2010)

وجودك لم يعني شيئا في حياتي...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اه الاخت المضارع البسيط:t33:*​




*تؤتؤ مضارع مستمر :hlp:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*هكمل من غيرك حياتى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2010)

على بالي تجرحني لحتى تصالحني بلمسه حنونه بغمره مجنونه
وما غمض عيوني الا انا وياك
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مش هضعف تانى قصادك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمدلله انك خرجت من حياتى 
​


----------



## sony_33 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل يوم بحبك اكتر*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*قسمة ونصيب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*روح وانسانى ومتصعبهاش عليا*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *روح وانسانى ومتصعبهاش عليا*​



طيب يا سندريلا لو هو راح وانا مش عارف انساه اعمل اية​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> طيب يا سندريلا لو هو راح وانا مش عارف انساه اعمل اية​



*
حكم عقلك وشوف نتيجة الحب دة اية
ولو مش لاقيتله نتيجة ولا فايدة
يبقى لازم يتنسى​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> حكم عقلك وشوف نتيجة الحب دة اية
> ولو مش لاقيتله نتيجة ولا فايدة
> يبقى لازم يتنسى​*



ولو مش قادر تنسى فى اوقات بتحس انك ناسى وتيجى حاجة واحدة تفكرك وبكل حاجة حصل معاك من اول الموضوع لاخره تعمل اية؟​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ولو مش قادر تنسى فى اوقات بتحس انك ناسى وتيجى حاجة واحدة تفكرك وبكل حاجة حصل معاك من اول الموضوع لاخره تعمل اية؟​





*اوكى مافيش مشاكل افتكر كل حاجة والموضوع كله
بس افتكر وقتها كمان ان الشخص دة بقا مش من حقك ومبقاش ينفعك
وان كل لحظة بتفكر فيها فيه بتكون غلطان فى حق نقسك​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اوكى مافيش مشاكل افتكر كل حاجة والموضوع كله
> بس افتكر وقتها كمان ان الشخص دة بقا مش من حقك ومبقاش ينفعك
> وان كل لحظة بتفكر فيها فيه بتكون غلطان فى حق نقسك​*



بحاول على قد ما اقدر المشكلة ببقى كام يوم جميل ومبسوط وباجى فجاة اتعب وافكر واموت من التفكير ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> بحاول على قد ما اقدر المشكلة ببقى كام يوم جميل ومبسوط وباجى فجاة اتعب وافكر واموت من التفكير ​



*
ركز فى مستقبلك واللى حوليك
وانسى الماضى عشان تعرف تطلع لقدام[
وحاول تخلى التفكير دة لصالحك/COLOR]​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ركز فى مستقبلك واللى حوليك
> وانسى الماضى عشان تعرف تطلع لقدام[
> وحاول تخلى التفكير دة لصالحك/color]​*




بحاول يا سندريلا ادينى اخد تاجيل فى الجيش وبشوف شغل صليلى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ولو مش قادر تنسى فى اوقات بتحس انك ناسى وتيجى حاجة واحدة تفكرك وبكل حاجة حصل معاك من اول الموضوع لاخره تعمل اية؟​




*مش انت لوحدك للاسف*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*اية فكرك بيا تانى ؟!​*


----------



## christianbible5 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك يا رب...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*Let me go please​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

وحشتني اوي اوي


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

هنرجع تاني للغيرة المجنونة دي ؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_كثيرا ما اتذكر كل وعد اخته منكى
وكلما   تذكرت رسمت  دموعى طريقها  على وجهى
لقد اعترف الجميع بانى كنت احب هذه الفتاه
كلما تذكرت  ضحكتها 
كلمة احبك منها
ينبض  قلبى  بشدة وكانها  عبرت امامى
سوف _اتذكرك_  فى كل حين
مع كل بسمة  مرسومة فقط على الوجه
وستكونى انتى  وليس اى ا مراة اخرى محبوبتى_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

انت شئ مميز في حياتي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا معاكي ويوفقك*


----------



## christianbible5 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*اجمل وارق طفلة...*


----------



## just member (6 ديسمبر 2010)

لم تكن لتعني لي شيئا بالمرة


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

عسول اوي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل شيء أنتهي*


----------



## born2loveAllah (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بحببببببببببببببببببك   قووووووووووووووووووووووووي 
مش عاوزة ازعلك 
مناي ترضى عني 
مش عاوزة ابعد عنك 
خليني قريبة منك علطووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*مهضــــــــوم خالص  ​*


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوووفك بقىىىىى

*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*بأحلامك بقى ههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*وانتى مالك يا بوتجاز 
حد جيه ناحيتك 
:smil8::smil8:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *وانتى مالك يا بوتجاز
> حد جيه ناحيتك
> :smil8::smil8:
> *​


*
هدي هدي 
عشان صحتك يا عم :t30:​*


----------



## biscuta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اقوله انى بحبك اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
وانت روح قلبى اللى عايش بى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*وحشتينى اوووووووى *​


----------



## azazi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الحقيقة انني لست مرتبطاً .. ولكن اتمنى لكل اثنان يحبان بعض ..الموفقية والخير والسعادة الأبديّة.واعتقد ان الحب والعشق شعور لايمكن وصفه


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

azazi قال:


> الحقيقة انني لست مرتبطاً .. ولكن اتمنى لكل اثنان يحبان بعض ..الموفقية والخير والسعادة الأبديّة.واعتقد ان الحب والعشق شعور لايمكن وصفه



*ربنا يفرح قلبك azazi 
و يوفقك بالحبيبة و الزوجة الصالحة ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عندى ناس كتيييييييييير بحبهم وبهتم بيهم وهما كفاية عليا بيعوضونى عنك اضعاااااااااااف
​


----------



## azazi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلبك azazi
> و يوفقك بالحبيبة و الزوجة الصالحة ​*



شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*خلااااااااااااااص!!!!!!*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بحبك يا نور عينى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*حياتك مش معايا*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يدبر*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بتوحشني


----------



## just member (9 ديسمبر 2010)

حاول تغير قلبك 
يمكن تلاقي حدا يحبك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*كله للخير*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تصبح علي نور ام النور


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشوفك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

حبيبي قبل فراقك احفر لي قبري بيديك 
حضن القبر اهون من حضن غيرك​


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

انت حبيبي


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2010)

سأحزن حتى تفرح
 وسأبكي حتى تضحك 
وسأحمل همومك وآهاتك على كاهلي حتى ترتاح
واعلم لو أن موتي فيه حياتك ......فسأموت لتعيش أنت​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشووووووووووووفك بقققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققى
*


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*أوووووووووووف بقى ! ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*وجودك بيدينى الأمان والأمل 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*خليك بعيد​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اقرب منك من جديد​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*صـــــــعـــــــب​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 ديسمبر 2010)

المشكلة انه صعب ويعتبر مستحيل بس مش قادر اعيش​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*بعدك مش هيموتنى​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بس هيعذبنى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*ودع قلبى الطيبة​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 ديسمبر 2010)

قلبى مش عارف يئسى وينساك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*كله بيروح​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بحــــــــبك اوى ​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*بحبك...*

*بحبك...*

*بحبك...*

*لمدى العمر رح افضل بحبك...*

*مع كل نفس بتنهد اسمك...*

*مع كل حلم بلمح رسمك...*

*مشتاق كتير المس جسمك...*

*وعلى المذبح الغافر اتناول جسدك...*

*بحبك يا رب الوقت كان كتير طويل...*

*راح الكتير وبقي القليل...*

*انتظرني انا جاي لعندك...*

*اتقبلني ابنا لك؟؟؟*

*شكرا حبيبي...*


----------



## عماد بنجا (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل قوي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*دة المتوقع منك*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

انت اجمل شئ في حياتي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*الوقت فاااااااااااات​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

هستناااااااااك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا نسيتك خلاص​*


----------



## just member (20 ديسمبر 2010)

روحك راحت منك
لم تعد الك اي ملامح جمالية
يمكن لو رجعتي انسانة هتقدري  تعيشي سعيدة الي حد ما
لكني بالحقيقة اشك....
افهمي بقي​


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2011)

*هههههههه
عرفت انو هايدا بيحصل
*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

مش هقول حاجه

مايقول هو هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مش هقول حاجه
> 
> مايقول هو هههههههههههه




:thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2011)

لم تعد الكلمات قادرة عن وصف ما بداخلى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

نفسي اتصل بيها جدا 
علشان تشرحلي الميل الحدي 
هتيجي في الامتحان بكره:new6:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2011)

AyAd_007 قال:


> نفسي اتصل بيها جدا
> علشان تشرحلي الميل الحدي
> هتيجي في الامتحان بكره:new6:




*الميل الحدي برضه
يا سوووسه :smil15:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الميل الحدي برضه
> يا سوووسه :smil15:​*



لا اسم الدلع بتاعي يوسف مش سوسه :a63:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يناير 2011)

AyAd_007 قال:


> نفسي اتصل بيها جدا
> علشان تشرحلي الميل الحدي
> هتيجي في الامتحان بكره:new6:


*مش موجودة في المنهج دي:smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

ولا حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ولا حاجه


 :11azy::11azy::11azy:


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :11azy::11azy::11azy:




:spor22::spor22::bomb:


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2011)

*اليوم شفتك صدفة
ولم يهتز كياني
وجدتك شخص غريب جدا حتي بالكاد عقلي يتذكرك
هايدا نابع من نتيجة افعالك
فهنيئا لك اي شيئ زائف تختارة وتعيشة لنفسك
سلامي الك يا غريب انت في عالمي
*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يناير 2011)

*خلص الكلام .............​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2011)

*أنسي اوهامك​*


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2011)

*يوم ورا يوم حبك بيزيد كل يوم​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاااااااااك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يناير 2011)

*بلاش تضيع كل حاجة كده*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

لا يقول هو بردو

مش كل مره انا

هذا ظلم ههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

هههههههههه
قول انت ياحج :smile01​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> قول انت ياحج :smile01​




ملكش دعوه يا واد يا كوكو

سبني اضربه ههههههههه:act23:


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ملكش دعوه يا واد يا كوكو
> 
> سبني اضربه ههههههههه:act23:


هههههههههه
حاضر 
يستاهل علشان ساكت :smil15:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> حاضر
> يستاهل علشان ساكت :smil15:​




هع هع هع

وحتي لو اتكلم هعضه واضربه بردو ههههههههههههه:nunu0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يناير 2011)

*متعرفش حاجة اصلا *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2011)

*اما يجى هبقى اقوله ​*


----------



## max mike (2 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*بلاش تقول كده تاني*​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

_*اخر كلمة سينطق بها لسانى ابعد  وانسانى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

:smil15::smil15:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2011)

*دلوقتي فهمت كل حاجه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا شكرا​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2011)

ولا حاجه بردو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة ليه​*


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> :smil15::smil15:




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وايه معناه ده​*

:w00t: :ura1: :thnk0001:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2011)

ياعييييييييييينى عليها 
​


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2011)

اشبع بيها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يحميك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يحميك*​


 :94::94::94:يارب
يسهلوووووووو:smile02:smile02


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2011)

هههههههه
دة انت طلعت نمرة مثل ما بيحكو بالمصري
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*هكمل مشوارى​*


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2011)

*اتمنالك كل خير​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*هنساك ؟!​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*




:t32::t32:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> :t32::t32:​



* :smil8::smil8:​*


----------



## twety (4 فبراير 2011)

*جود نايت
&
هابى دريمز
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> * :smil8::smil8:​*





:a63::a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> دة انت طلعت نمرة مثل ما بيحكو بالمصري
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههه يا واد انت يا منمر

بس يا تري النمره رقم كام

ها ها ها هههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

ههههههه
رقم 3
اصلي بحبة
مع انة خسارة يا روزي


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههه
> رقم 3
> اصلي بحبة
> مع انة خسارة يا روزي




هههههههههههه انا عارفه ان الرقم ده المفضل ليك يا جوجو:t17:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


* الله عليكم رموز *
*طب فين الشرح:2:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله عليكم رموز *
> 
> 
> *طب فين الشرح:2:*​


 فى كتاب ما تزوقينى يا ماما
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :94::94::94:يارب
> يسهلوووووووو:smile02:smile02


* علي ايه ياجون:2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

بتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه انا عارفه ان الرقم ده المفضل ليك يا جوجو:t17:


اها فعلا


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> اها فعلا




ههههههههههه اي خدمه:gy0000::nunu0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> فى كتاب ما تزوقينى يا ماما
> :new6::new6::new6:


* انهاردة الملحق قوام يا ماما:smil15:*​


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاك ويوفقك​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

ولا حاجه بقي هو كل مره انا هههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

_*افتكرنى وافتكرلى*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*بسأل عليك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بسأل عليك​*


 وانا  كمان:t4::t4::t4:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

بردو مش هقول هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وانا  كمان:t4::t4::t4:




هههههههههههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه:bud:


ودى مالها دى  :new2::new2:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بردو مش هقول هههههههههههه


هو واقف تحت البيت ولا ايه 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ودى مالها دى  :new2::new2:




مالي في جيبي يا واد انت

هااااااااا:bomb:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*اتهدوا انتوا الاتنين​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هو واقف تحت البيت ولا ايه
> :new6::new6::new6:​




هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا 

هو لسه في الطريق يا خفه ههههههههه:t26:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهدوا انتوا الاتنين​*



هههههههههههه لالالالالالالا يعني لالالالالالالا

سبني عليه اضربه هههههههههههههه:t32::beee:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*محتاجلك*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

انت طيب خالص مالص هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> هو لسه في الطريق يا خفه ههههههههه:t26:


 لو شاف كدا مش هيجى :smile01:smile01


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهدوا انتوا الاتنين​*


لا  :gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> لو شاف كدا مش هيجى :smile01:smile01




هههههههههههه عاتي بقي براحته:999:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه عاتي بقي براحته:999:


 مهو لو شاف كدا يبقى مش هيجى خالص :t30::t30::t30:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

يلا مش مهم

احسن بردو ههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*جبت اخرى معاك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جبت اخرى معاك​*


*وانا جبت اخري معاكي:smil15:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا جبت اخري معاكي:smil15:*​




*معلشى استحملينى بقا ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *معلشى استحملينى بقا ​*


*يا حبوبتي انتي اصلا بحالة دي مزعلاني*
*فبحاول اخرجك بس
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا حبوبتي انتي اصلا بحالة دي مزعلاني*
> *فبحاول اخرجك بس
> 
> 
> ...




*صليلى تعدى بسرعة ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

خلصت الحكايه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*مكنشى العشم​*


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2011)

انا مستحملك لية؟؟
عشان !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## max mike (5 فبراير 2011)

*بحبك قوى ربنا يخليكى ليا​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يحميك


----------



## just member (5 فبراير 2011)

هههههههه
بستغرب اني باجي وبشارك بهايدا الموضوع مع ان مو الي اي حبيبة تذكر
هههههههههههه
اول مرة اخد بالي تصدقو


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يحميك


اوعدنا يارب :a82::a82:


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> بستغرب اني باجي وبشارك بهايدا الموضوع مع ان مو الي اي حبيبة تذكر
> هههههههههههه
> اول مرة اخد بالي تصدقو


عثل يا جوجو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

*مبقتش فهمك زي الاول​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مبقتش فهمك زي الاول​*


 امال بتفهمه ازاى  :t17::t17::t17:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> امال بتفهمه ازاى  :t17::t17::t17:




*هش ياواد :smil8:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هش ياواد :smil8:​*


 تؤتؤ عندك مانع :gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> بستغرب اني باجي وبشارك بهايدا الموضوع مع ان مو الي اي حبيبة تذكر
> هههههههههههه
> اول مرة اخد بالي تصدقو


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*والله عسسسسسسسسل يا جوجو:t13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*خلي بالك من نفسك*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> بستغرب اني باجي وبشارك بهايدا الموضوع مع ان مو الي اي حبيبة تذكر
> هههههههههههه
> اول مرة اخد بالي تصدقو




ههههههههههههه  طيب وانا تاني مره اخد بالي هههههههههه:a63:


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اوعدنا يارب :a82::a82:




ههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## just member (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> عثل يا جوجو


*الله يخليك يا حبيبي انت ياللي ذوقك عالي

*​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * هههههههههههههههههه*
> *والله عسسسسسسسسل يا جوجو:t13:*​


*هههههههه
ربنا يخليكي يا روكا انتي ياللي سكرة وذوقك عالي
شكرا الك يا طيبة
*​


روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه  طيب وانا تاني مره اخد بالي هههههههههه:a63:


*ههههههههههههههه
ياربي عليكي
كوبة صحيح
بس عسولة بردو
اي خدمة
وربنا يسامحني علي هايدا الكدب:dntknw:
ههههههههه
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *ربنا يخليكي يا روكا انتي ياللي سكرة وذوقك عالي*
> *شكرا الك يا طيبة*​


* انت اللي عسل يا جوجو:smil12:*
*جيبتلك اللوجو بتاعي ههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*وضح شوية​*


----------



## max mike (5 فبراير 2011)

*مشتاقلك قوى بتمنى اشوفك قريب​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*انا كتير عليك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه:smil15:


 :spor22::spor22:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*خليك فاكر ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وضح شوية​*


* ماتوضح ياعم الحج ده راجل شراني وممكن يقتلك:a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ياربي عليكي
> كوبة صحيح
> بس عسولة بردو
> ...



هههههههههه كوبه وعسوله

احمدك يارب 

لالالالالالا يا جوجو كده كتير عليا اوي هههههههههه:smil15::smil16:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يحميكي ويبدل حزنك بفرح
وتعبك بـ راحة
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 فبراير 2011)

*شكرااا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2011)

*كــنــت دائمــا أقــول لــن يـــبعــدني عــنك ســوى الــموت فــوجدت افــعالــك هــي التـي تــحفر لــي قبــري​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

اياك تغيب هتضرب ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 فبراير 2011)

*مبنساش​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مبنساش​*


 علشان كدا كان نفسك تفقد الذاكرة :new6::new6:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> علشان كدا كان نفسك تفقد الذاكرة :new6::new6:




*برج المراقبه اشتغل
اتهد ياواد بدل ما ادعي عليك
تدخل الجيش ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*غالي عليا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*سوري لو ضايقتك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا وعرفت بجد ان دى النهايه*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يقويك بجد علي ما بلاك ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

*متكملش اللي عندك ومتحكيش في اللي عدي
​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

ربناااااا معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

بجد وحشتنى اوى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*لسه برضه غالي عندي*​


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2011)

سأضعك خلف ظهرى حتى لا اراكي
انتي من علمتيني هذا


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

انت الحب كله بجد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 فبراير 2011)

*مش مرتحلك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*مكنتش اتوقع منك كدة​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

مش هقول حاجه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*غالي عندي اووووووي*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 فبراير 2011)

*خايفة منك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*مممممممممممممم*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## marmora jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

:08::08::08:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كل شئ جميل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*هفكرررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*خلي بالك من نفسك*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

مليش حبيب خلاص


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

ولا حاجه ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*وهو فين الحبيب*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وهو فين الحبيب*


* هو تاه منك:smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

امممممممممم


مش عارفه هبقي افكر واجي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*خليك معايا*​


----------



## just member (11 فبراير 2011)

سامحني لم اقل الحقيقة وقت ما سألتني
بس هايدا الافضل جداااااا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*مش هقول حاجة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 فبراير 2011)

*امممممممممممممممممم​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

بحبك........


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*سوري لو متضايقة مني*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

حاااااااااسه بيك اوي


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

لا أفهم بقي؟؟....


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

لا أفهم بقي؟؟....:t31:


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههه طيب محتاج مساعده يا جوووو 

اترجملك ههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> حاااااااااسه بيك اوي


 وهو بيحس زينا :a63::a63::a63:


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

نفس احساسك بالظبط ​


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وهو بيحس زينا :a63::a63::a63:




هههههههههههه

هو في عينك يا كوبه:bomb:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> هو في عينك يا كوبه:bomb:


 :t32::t32::t32:بكره الكلمة دى


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه طيب محتاج مساعده يا جوووو
> 
> اترجملك ههههههه


ياريت ياختي  ياريت:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :t32::t32::t32:بكره الكلمة دى




ههههههههههه وانا بقولك اتجوزها

وهقولهالك دايما

بس هه:smil15::new6:


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> ياريت ياختي  ياريت:yahoo:




ههههههههه  لالا مش فاضيه 

فوت علينا بكره:a63::act23:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*صعبان عليا*​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه  لالا مش فاضيه
> 
> فوت علينا بكره:a63::act23:


احسن يا كوبة:t32:
بس افتكري انو انتي ياللي هتيجي تحكيلي:t13:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه وانا بقولك اتجوزها
> 
> وهقولهالك دايما
> 
> بس هه:smil15::new6:


 :new6::new6:  شبهيك يا بت يا نصة


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> احسن يا كوبة:t32:
> بس افتكري انو انتي ياللي هتيجي تحكيلي:t13:




هههههههههه خليك كده حي الجمهور

وقول النشيد الوطني كمان هههههههه

كوبه يا جوجو:banned:


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6:  شبهيك يا بت يا نصة




هع هع هع يا خفه:t32::beee: ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*مستنياك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## كوك (13 فبراير 2011)

_*بجد تعبت *_

*من كتر التفكير *​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## max mike (13 فبراير 2011)

يوم ورا يوم حبك بيزيد كل يوم​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

ربناااااااااا يحميك


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع يا خفه:t32::beee: ههههههههه


 تؤتؤ  اسمى جون :smile01:smile01


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيب


 هو العيد قرب  ولا ايه :a63::a63:


----------



## Nemo (13 فبراير 2011)

ربنا ميحرمنى منك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هو العيد قرب ولا ايه :a63::a63:


 

ههههههههه اه عقبال عندك:yahoo:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*كل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كل سنة وانت طيب*​


* دا نفس العيد :a63::a63::a63:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *دا نفس العيد :a63::a63::a63:*


* لالالالالالالالالالالا ده عيد مختلف خالص:smile01*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *دا نفس العيد :a63::a63::a63:*


 

هههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

*انا مش  هقولها حاجة لانها بصراحة اجمل من انى اقولها كلمة من كلام البشر*
*بس  نفسى اخديك على جزيرة*
*تعطشى ارويكى من دمى*
*تبردى ادفيكى بين احضانى*
*تدلعى عليا*























​*الطشك كف اعميك  :new6::new6::new6:*​​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالا ده عيد مختلف خالص:smile01*​


* عيد العمال ولا ايه :smile01:smile01*


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انا مش هقولها حاجة لانها بصراحة اجمل من انى اقولها كلمة من كلام البشر*​
> *بس نفسى اخديك على جزيرة*
> *تعطشى ارويكى من دمى*
> *تبردى ادفيكى بين احضانى*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه:t32:

رومانسي من يومك هههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *عيد العمال ولا ايه :smile01:smile01*


* لا عيد العمال 1/5:t33:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا عيد العمال 1/5:t33:*​


* يبقى المولود النبوى :new6::new6:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2011)

*كل سنه وانتي طيبه
وربنا يوفقك في حياتك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2011)

*اتغيرتي كتير*


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

كل سنة وانت معايا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

*خليك موجود*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*هقوله اما يجى هابى فلانطين ​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

هقوله وجودك حلو في حياتي


----------



## max mike (14 فبراير 2011)

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة
ربنا يجمعنا قريب​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*بتتصل بيا ليييييييييييييييييييه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بتتصل بيا ليييييييييييييييييييه​*


* وحشتيني يا شيخةleasantr*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * وحشتيني يا شيخةleasantr*​



*
هههههههههههه
وحشتك انتى موافقة
لكن حد تانى تؤتؤ :2:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *وحشتك انتى موافقة*
> 
> *لكن حد تانى تؤتؤ :2:*​


* حد تاني مين بقا:dance:*
*:wub:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * حد تاني مين بقا:dance:*
> *:wub:*​



*
عندنا حد واتنين وتلات والقريب الجمعة انشالله :new6:​*


----------



## sahran (14 فبراير 2011)

أحبك موت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *عندنا حد واتنين وتلات والقريب الجمعة انشالله :new6:*​


* هييييييييييييييييييييييييه برافو يا قمر*
*بكرة 1 2 3:smil15:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * هييييييييييييييييييييييييه برافو يا قمر*
> *بكرة 1 2 3:smil15:*​




*هههههههههواعملى حسابك فى شهور السنة بالمرة بقا​*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2011)

مو عرفتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههواعملى حسابك فى شهور السنة بالمرة بقا​*


*ههههههههههه*
*ماهو ي بت ضمو شهر من يناير ليونيو بقا اسمه احمد ويوليو لديسمبر وبقا اسم ثريا هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 فبراير 2011)

*مقباش ليك فى قلبى مكان ​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يخليكي ويحميكي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*مايحرمنيش منك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

*زهقت منك 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *زهقت منك
> *​


*اخس عليكي زهقتي مني:smil13:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اخس عليكي زهقتي مني:smil13:*​


*لالالالالالا
هو انا اقدر
دا حبيب تانى
ههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *لالالالالالا
> هو انا اقدر
> دا حبيب تانى
> ههههههه
> *​


*اخسسسسس عليكي وبتخونيني عيني عينك كده*


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اخسسسسس عليكي وبتخونيني عيني عينك كده*



*هههههههههههه
اه مش كفاية انى حبيتك اصلا 
انتى كنتى لاقيه حد :smil15:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> اه مش كفاية انى حبيتك اصلا
> انتى كنتى لاقيه حد :smil15:
> *​


*لا ياختي لاقية بس ها*
*وامشي خلاص جرحتي قلبي:fun_oops:*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2011)

انا اسفة قوي يا حبيبي خطيتي مسمار جديد في ايدك واوزاري حربة جديدة في جمبك ونكراني لجميلك اكليل شوك جديد علي راسك وكسلي وبعدي عنك خل جديد بدوقهولك 
انا اسفة


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

مليش حبيب غيرك يا يسوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

حبيبى يسوع المسيح ارجو منك ان تسامحنى ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

لما يجي بقي هبقي اقوله كلام كتير


----------



## sahran (16 فبراير 2011)

*ياحبني لك دون كل المخاليق*
*ياللي تساوي كل شي بحياتي*


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا ياختي لاقية بس ها*
> *وامشي خلاص جرحتي قلبي:fun_oops:*​


*جرحتى قلب وجرح القلوب غالى
لالالالالالا مش ححب عليكى تانى خلاص
توبة ونبى
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 فبراير 2011)

*بحبك يا يسوع كتيييييييير
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *جرحتى قلب وجرح القلوب غالى
> لالالالالالا مش ححب عليكى تانى خلاص
> توبة ونبى
> ههههههههههههه
> *​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*مايغلاش عليكي حبيبتي:t4:*​


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2011)

*منفضلى على الاخر انت النهاردة
براحتك اوووى 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2011)

*لاموني في حبك لاموني​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *منفضلى على الاخر انت النهاردة
> براحتك اوووى
> *​


*ايوة براحتي في اعتراض:fun_lol:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 فبراير 2011)

*بعتي بسهوله جدا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*مش فهماك *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا ميحرمني منك ابدا​*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

ولا شيئ...


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

لا هو يقول مش انا هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*يومك جميل زيك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*مش فاهمة حاجة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*مترجعليش تانى​*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

ولا شيئ بردو..


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي الحلو والوحش


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كتر خيرك  يا راجل ياطيب​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2011)

*دا انا يا حبيبى لو دقات قلبى بتزعج هوقفه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ولا حااااااااااجه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*هش بقا ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

معقول احساسي يخوني


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*مش هو !​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

اسلوبك غير محبب بالمره


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*ولا كان​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

روح ربنا يرشدك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*مش هيننفع*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مش هيننفع*​


 

لا حاولي هههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لا حاولي هههههههه



*

ههههههههه
تؤتؤ صعب ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *تؤتؤ صعب *​


 

فعلا صعب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> فعلا صعب





*شوفتى بقا انه صعب قوى كمان​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*مبقتش عارف اعمل ايه​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *شوفتى بقا انه صعب قوى كمان​*


 

اهاااااااا معاكي حق يا حبي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اهاااااااا معاكي حق يا حبي




:t4::t4:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :t4::t4:​




اموووووووووووواه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

امممممممممم

مسحتك من حياتي وعمرك ماهتدخلها تاني بأي شكل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2011)

*محتاجلك اكتر من الاول*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

*بجملت اللى راح​*


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2011)

*وحشششششششتنى 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

*ماترجعليش​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*تعبانة جدااااااااااااا من غيرك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

ولا حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

_*مبقاش ينفع نرجع*_​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاك في حياتك بعيد عني


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2011)

قولولها بحب غيرها ومستحيل ارجعلها 
خلاص انا مش فاكرها حتي ناسي شكلها
وجودها وحدة عيب لازم تغيب
حكاية وراح زمنها مافيش مكان لو دورت
في وحدة خدت مكانها حاجات كتير اتغيرت
قولولها دة كل شيئ قسمة ونصيب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

*بعيد خليك​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> قولولها بحب غيرها ومستحيل ارجعلها
> خلاص انا مش فاكرها حتي ناسي شكلها
> وجودها وحدة عيب لازم تغيب
> حكاية وراح زمنها مافيش مكان لو دورت
> ...


 

هههههههههه سيدي يا سيدي

ايوه يا تموره سمعنا هههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> قولولها بحب غيرها ومستحيل ارجعلها
> خلاص انا مش فاكرها حتي ناسي شكلها
> وجودها وحدة عيب لازم تغيب
> حكاية وراح زمنها مافيش مكان لو دورت
> ...



*خلاص يا جوجو اعتبر الكلام وصل leasantr​*


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2011)

كلام شو بس يا روزيتا
دي كلمات اغنية يا امي
انا لم تكن لي حبيبة وبالغالب لن تكون بالمرة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

اشوفك والعه يا رب 
بس ابقي طمنيني عليكي​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2011)

يا سيدي علي الحب يا عياد
شو هايدا الرومانسية يابني
حرام عليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

اذا كان عاجبها بقي​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اشوفك والعه يا رب
> بس ابقي طمنيني عليكي​



*ههههههههههه
على اساس انك تطمن ان النار كافية ولا *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> على اساس انك تطمن ان النار كافية ولا *​



فهماني انتي 
اروبه :smil12:​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *على اساس انك تطمن ان النار كافية ولا *​


* مجربها قبل كدا  يا مرمر  ولا ايه :gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * مجربها قبل كدا  يا مرمر  ولا ايه :gy0000::gy0000:*​



*اه شووووووووور 
ولعنا فى عضو مبارك وحبينا نطمن عليه 
وشكلنا هنولع ونعيد التجربة تانى :gy0000:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> فهماني انتي
> اروبه :smil12:​



:fun_lol::fun_lol:
:love34:​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

احلام سعيده وحسنيه كمان يا جميل هههههههههه


----------



## god love 2011 (24 فبراير 2011)

*جننتنى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههه احسن يا سيمو ههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2011)

مش بحبك  بس ها


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

ربنا يهديك يا جون


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 فبراير 2011)

*هحبك للابد​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يهديك يا جون


* ملكيش دعوة لحسن افجريك :bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه

حاتر يا مفتري


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

:t17::t17:​


----------



## twety (25 فبراير 2011)

*لو بتحب بجد
مستحــــــــــــــــــــيل تنسى اللى بتحبه
ولا تتكلم عليه بطريقه مش كويسه
*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

*اسف كديت وقولت مش بحبك *
*بس اكيد انتى عارفة انتى ايه*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

نفسي تفضل معايا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 فبراير 2011)

*مالك ومالى تانى​*


----------



## twety (25 فبراير 2011)

*ارسى على بر يا جون
متقاوحش ههههههه
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

*هقووووووله :smil16:*​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 فبراير 2011)

*بطل رخامه بقى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

*طمني عليك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*فينك؟؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

بحببببببببببك


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

عايز احبك بس مش قادر..!!


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

وحشتني


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2011)

*عدد نجوم السما
ههههههههههه

جه اكيد ليا يا روزايتى صح 
بما اننا زومل وبنات قسم واحد وكده
هههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه طبعا يا روحي وحشتني

اهاااااااااا ليا الشرف اننا زمايل في قسم واحد


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2011)

*الشرف لينا يا فندم *


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

*مفتقداك​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *مفتقداك​*




لالالالا منا اهو موجوده هههههههههleasantr


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالا منا اهو موجوده هههههههههleasantr



*منوووووووووووووووووره ياحبى​*


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

لا اجد ما يسيع من الوقت امامنا


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *منوووووووووووووووووره ياحبى​*


 

بنورك يا عسولتي


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بنورك يا عسولتي



*بوجودك بقى 
هاااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *بوجودك بقى ​*
> 
> _*هاااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


 

طب عليا الطلاج بوجودك انتي يابت ههههههههههه

بس هه:t32:


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> طب عليا الطلاج بوجودك انتي يابت ههههههههههه
> 
> بس هه:t32:



*كخ تده بقى
اهوووووووووووووووووووووووو انتى بقى
وانا كلمتى متنزلش الارض ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بقى 
leasantrleasantrleasantr​*


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

لم اعد انزف


----------



## max mike (26 فبراير 2011)

*بحبك قوى​*


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

*تملى معاك​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *كخ تده بقى​*
> _*اهوووووووووووووووووووووووو انتى بقى*_
> _*وانا كلمتى متنزلش الارض ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بقى *_
> ...


 

هههههههههههه يا كوبه

بس هه30::smil8:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*نو مش هقول حاجة*​


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2011)

*انت هديتى من ربنا*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*حساك بعيد​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

وحشتني اوي


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*كداب اوى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*مترسى على حاجه يا بت يا ( روزى ) *
*هو انتى يا اما تقولى ربنا يخليك ليا  وواحشنى اوى او تقولى انت  متستاهلنيش وفرحانه وانت بعيد*

*الواحد غلب معاكى ههههههههه*

*انا اقوله  ربنا يسعدك*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

+ماربيلا+ قال:


> *مترسى على حاجه يا بت يا ( روزى ) *
> 
> *هو انتى يا اما تقولى ربنا يخليك ليا وواحشنى اوى او تقولى انت متستاهلنيش وفرحانه وانت بعيد*
> 
> ...






هههههههههه لالالالالالا مش قولت حاجه انا

انا غلبانه خالص مالص ههههههههههههleasantr​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*ازاى تطلب منى نكون اخوات​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك دلوقتي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يسعدك*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يحافظ عليك دايما


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

ربنا ياخدني وترتاح بقى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا ياخدني وترتاح بقى



*والله كأنك خدتي الكلمة من ع لساني :smil13:

كنت داخل اكتبلو برضو ربنا ياخدني عشان يرتاح *


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

انت شئ مميز في حياتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *والله كأنك خدتي الكلمة من ع لساني :smil13:
> 
> كنت داخل اكتبلو برضو ربنا ياخدني عشان يرتاح *




ربنا يحميك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يحميك




شكرام :smil12:


----------



## treaz (27 فبراير 2011)

اية فااكرنى اية


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

وحشتني تاني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يفرحك دايما*​


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2011)

*حقولة جملة كويسة كل سنة و انتي طيبة الحقي رفعي علشان الصيام بكره 
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2011)

*احلام سعيدة حبى
ربنا يوفقك بكرة
*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

اصحي بقي يا كسلان هههههههه


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى افهمك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

*بحبك وهحبك طول عمري​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اشوفك اوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*يارب تفرح علطول*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

*شيل كل اللي في دماغك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*حقك عليا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*قلقانة عليك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*انت فييييييييييييين بقى؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2011)

*خليك موجود بس متعاتبنيش ع حاجه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2011)

*يارب تكوني من نصيبي​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

*قلبي بيسالني عليك
اقولو ايييييييه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2011)

ربنا يساااااااااااامحك​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ربنا يطمني عليك دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *قلبي بيسالني عليك
> اقولو ايييييييه*


*قوليله الهاتف قد يكون مغلقا او خارج نطاق الخدمة:ura1:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

في انتظارك

بس لو اتأخرت هضربك هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *قوليله الهاتف قد يكون مغلقا او خارج نطاق الخدمة:ura1:*​




هههههههههه اكيد مفيش شبكه:new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*thanks for hurting me many times*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> في انتظارك
> 
> بس لو اتأخرت هضربك هههههههههه


*الله بقا مانا جيت اهو:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه اكيد مفيش شبكه:new6:


*ايوة مادي شبكة كوبيد بتوقع دايما:fun_lol:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله بقا مانا جيت اهو:ura1:*
> ​





نورتي يا هانم

كنتي فين يابت لحد دلوقتي

اعترفي لطخك ههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نورتي يا هانم
> 
> كنتي فين يابت لحد دلوقتي
> 
> اعترفي لطخك ههههههههه​


*برررررررررررئ كنت في بيتنا عشتنا:flowers:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

امممممممم

طيب كويس ههههههههه

حمش انا اوي ههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممم
> 
> طيب كويس ههههههههه
> 
> حمش انا اوي ههههههههه​


*يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووي
وديت فيييييييييييين رووووووووزي يا حمش
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه هناك مرميه علي جنب ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه هناك مرميه علي جنب ههههههههههههه


*يالهوووووووووووووووي قتلتها:bomb:*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

ولا شيئ...


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يالهوووووووووووووووي قتلتها:bomb:*​




ههههههههههه اه ليه؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه ليه؟


*نو بعد الشر عليكي*​


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يسعدك*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو بعد الشر عليكي*​




ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


----------



## كوك (3 مارس 2011)

_*ربنا معااك*_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

بتوحشني


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2011)

*بقارن كلامك زمان بدلوقتي 
مش عايز اقول انك زمان كنت كداب

ندمتني اني بقيت عليك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

مفيش حبيب
كلوو وهممم


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

امممم اقوله ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مارس 2011)

*خد بالك من نفسك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يفرحك دايما*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

:36_33_7:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :36_33_7:


*وانا وانا وانا عايز اتمرجح:smil13:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا وانا وانا عايز اتمرجح:smil13:*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هاتي عشره جنيه 
وانا اسوي بيه شوربه وافضيلك مكانو واتمرجحي برااااحتك خاالص*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هاتي عشره جنيه
> وانا اسوي بيه شوربه وافضيلك مكانو واتمرجحي برااااحتك خاالص*


*:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:*
*تؤتؤ مس هديكي زحلت منك بس ها*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:*
> *تؤتؤ مس هديكي زحلت منك بس ها*​



*كللللللللل دي دموع
بس يا بت انا دموعي قريبه 
طيب خلاص من غير عشره جنيه
اتمرجحي ع راااااااااااااااااااحتك
ولو تحبي اجيب حد يمرجحك اجيبلك
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *كللللللللل دي دموع
> بس يا بت انا دموعي قريبه
> طيب خلاص من غير عشره جنيه
> اتمرجحي ع راااااااااااااااااااحتك
> ...


*:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*
*تؤتؤ بعرف اتمرحج لوحدي:dance:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*
> *تؤتؤ بعرف اتمرحج لوحدي:dance:*​


ههههههههههه
طب كويس انك بتعرفي كنت هجيبلك حد يمرجحك
يلا ورينا شطارتك بقى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> طب كويس انك بتعرفي كنت هجيبلك حد يمرجحك
> يلا ورينا شطارتك بقى


*هههههههههه*
*تؤتؤ بعرف اعووووووومleasantr*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مارس 2011)

مش عارفة اعمل ايه بجد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

كان نفسي اشوفك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*نفس اكلمك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مارس 2011)

*نفسى   ابقى معاك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *نفسى   ابقى معاك
> *​


*وانا وانا وانا:mus13:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

بطل كسل وقوم بقي هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*وحشتني جدا من امبارح للنهاردة هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

منور دايما حياتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*يلاااااااااااااااااا بقا يوووووووووووه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*وحشتيني جدا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*اصصصصصصصصصصصحي بقا اوووووووووووووووووف*​


----------



## god love 2011 (4 مارس 2011)

*حبك حيرنى​*


----------



## كوك (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاااك*​


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2011)

ماتعتذرش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> ماتعتذرش


*لا بقا هعتذر بس ها:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*طب وبعدين يعني فيك*​


----------



## كوك (4 مارس 2011)

_*يلا بينا *_
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*اشتقتلك كتير*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

امممممممم

لالالالالالا ده سر بينا هههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (4 مارس 2011)

مفيش في ايديا حاجة​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

اقولو كان عندك حقققققققققققق
العادي دة احلى حل


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*انت بتهد مش بتبنى​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

امممممممممممممممم

لا هو يقول بقي هههههههههه


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*فهمنى وجهه نظرك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك اوووووووي*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

انت طيب اوي اوي


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

_*الحكايه انى مليش حبيب دلوقتى خالص هدور *_

_*واجى اقول *_

_*ساعه  كده  وجى*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*الحب مش بالكلام
​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

بحبك جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

_*البحث مستمر*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

ميرسي لسؤالك عني 
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

وحشتني اوي


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*حقك عليا​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

نفسى اشوفك واتكلم معاك 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*وحشااااني موووووووت​*


----------



## bashaeran (6 مارس 2011)

غدا يبدا الصوم الكبير عندنا والليلة اقول لها من صحتك كل صوم وانت ابقي سهرنا يا حياتي


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*يارب تفضل راضى عننا​*


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2011)

احبك رغم ألمي 
فحبك بنسيني كل الالم يا سيدي الحبيب
فأنت الطريق والحق والحياة
وبك أوجد واحيا واتنفس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*مبسوطة اني شوفتك انهاردة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

ياريتني كنت نزلت​


----------



## كوك (7 مارس 2011)

_*:999::999:*_

_*مش لاقى  مش لاقى *_


_*اعمل ايه ؟  اعمل ايه ؟*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مارس 2011)

_*كنت بضعف اول لما اسمع اسمك او اى حاجة عنك*_
_*بس جرحك خلانى اقوى من اى وقت تانى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليا دايما


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*بحبك انا​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *بحبك انا​*


 

وانا وانا هههههههههههههه:66:


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وانا وانا هههههههههههههه:66:



*هههههههههههههههههههه

:love45::love45::love45:​*


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*ربنا ما يحرمنى منك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

_*ربنا يخليكي ليا يا اغلي مافي حياتي​*_


----------



## max mike (7 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليكى ياحبيبتى​*


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

*عايزه اسمع صوتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 مارس 2011)

*ملحقتش تنفذ وعدك ليا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2011)

*خسرت كتيييييييييييير*​


----------



## كوك (9 مارس 2011)

_*نفسى اشوفك*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*كان نفسى تحافظ على نفسك اكتر من كدة​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

اممممممممم

ولا حاااااااااااااااااجه خااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممم
> 
> ولا حاااااااااااااااااجه خااااااااااااااااالص



احنا الصبح يا هبله 
والموضوع بتاع المساء


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> احنا الصبح يا هبله
> والموضوع بتاع المساء




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا بقي براحتي في اي وقت:yahoo:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*خسرت حاجات كتيره​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## twety (11 مارس 2011)

*i love you
very very very 
very very
much
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 مارس 2011)

i hate youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*جبت اخري خلاص​*


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2011)

لا تزال تجرح بمنتهي القسوي
بكفي بقي...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*مبقتش عارف عايز ايه​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2011)

لا انا مش هقولة زيكم انا هجيب مخده كبيرة كدا ومكلبظة واحدفه بيها بس مش تكون ناشفة فيبر  احسن من القطن مش توجع اوى يعنى


----------



## كوك (12 مارس 2011)

> لا انا مش هقولة زيكم انا هجيب مخده كبيرة كدا ومكلبظة واحدفه بيها بس مش تكون ناشفة فيبر احسن من القطن مش توجع اوى يعنى


 

_*ونجبلك واحد تانى منين بقى *_
​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ونجبلك واحد تانى منين بقى *_
> ​


لا انا مش عاوزة غيرة اصلا
انا بس هحدفة بمخدة فيبر مش بتعور بس غيظ بعيد عنك:smil8:


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لا انا مش هقولة زيكم انا هجيب مخده كبيرة كدا ومكلبظة واحدفه بيها بس مش تكون ناشفة فيبر  احسن من القطن مش توجع اوى يعنى



*لا حنيينه يا مرنون الصراحه :99:*


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا حنيينه يا مرنون الصراحه :99:*



ايون كتير بيقولى كده يا دون :t33:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*مبروك الخطوبة ياجميل ​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مبروك الخطوبة ياجميل ​*



اكيد مش عليا صح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> اكيد مش عليا صح





*لو عايزها ياقمرة مش تغلى عليكى طبعا :new8:​*


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (12 مارس 2011)

متزعلنيش تانى


----------



## كوك (12 مارس 2011)

> لا انا مش عاوزة غيرة اصلا
> انا بس هحدفة بمخدة فيبر مش بتعور بس غيظ بعيد عنك:smil8:




_*ههههههه*_

_*اه منكم يا بنااااات *_

_*ههههههه*_

​​


----------



## كوك (12 مارس 2011)

> متزعلنيش تانى


 
*فى حد يزعل قمر زى ده*
​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ههههههه*_
> 
> _*اه منكم يا بنااااات *_
> 
> ...


:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (12 مارس 2011)

ربنا يكرمك   

بس فكر فى فكره موضوع مشابه

مثلا نزل صوره دينيه والكل يدخل يعلق عليها ويفضل الموضوع مستمر وكل  الاعضاءشاركو بصوره وتعليق ايه رائيك؟


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2011)

*ليه !!!
*​


----------



## كوك (12 مارس 2011)

> :smile01:smile01:smile01


 
_*صح  ملايكه *_​


----------



## كوك (12 مارس 2011)

> ربنا يكرمك
> 
> بس فكر فى فكره موضوع مشابه
> 
> مثلا نزل صوره دينيه والكل يدخل يعلق عليها ويفضل الموضوع مستمر وكل الاعضاءشاركو بصوره وتعليق ايه رائيك؟


 
_*لييييييه  وفين ولا ده موضوع جديد*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*متظلمهاش معاك كفاية ظلمتنى انا​*


----------



## كوك (12 مارس 2011)

*الرب معااااكى*​


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (12 مارس 2011)

مش فين ولا ليه

انا بقترح  مش اكتر فهمتنى


----------



## كوك (12 مارس 2011)

_*انا معاكى فى موضوع اخر *_

_*وانا اول واحد هعلق انشاء الله على اول صوره *_

_*الرب معاكى*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*اوعدك باللى انت عارفه كويس​*


----------



## كوك (12 مارس 2011)

*وانا كمااااان  *

*زى الى قبلى *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*ههههه بتغش منى ياكوك ولا اية​*


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2011)

*بس افتكر ان فكرة الموضوع اللى بتقول عليه 
هموت مسيحيه
موجود فى المنتدى تقريبا فى العام او الصور
*


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2011)

يارب تكوني ارتحتي هيك
غريبة انو اكتبلك مع انو انتي مو حبيبتي
لكن ياريت الكلمة توصلك


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (12 مارس 2011)

تويتى انا فعلا نزلت الموضوع فى الصور المسيحيه 

لو مكرر ممكن يتحذف عادى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يكملك على خير​*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*صدقينى مش عارفه هو موجود فى الصور ولا لا
عموما المشرفه بكرة تشوف
وان شاء الله ميبقاش مكرر هناك 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*مافيش فايدة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

*كل اللى حصل كان رد العدرا عليا 
*​


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*لا فى فايدة متقوليش كده يا سندرلتى
ربنا موجود
وبرضه " مقاصد الله لا يعلمها غير الله "

بركه ام النور معنا كلنا يا بنوته 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *لا فى فايدة متقوليش كده يا سندرلتى
> ربنا موجود
> وبرضه " مقاصد الله لا يعلمها غير الله "
> 
> ...



*
لا ياتويتى صدقينى خلاص مبقاش فيه فايدة خالص
واكيد  ربنا موجود وعالم بالحال

ومعاكى ياحبيبتى :new8:*​


----------



## كوك (13 مارس 2011)

> ههههه بتغش منى ياكوك ولا اية​


​ 


*:sami6:*

*ههههه*

*ايوه *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

ههههههه سورى يا باشا 
مش اقدر احرجك طبعااا
والكلام كله مش يغلى عليك بقا ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

_*ربنا يحميكي دايما​*_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يسهلهك ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

*ياريت تفهم انه مبقاش ينفع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

*ياريت تفهمي وتقدري​*


----------



## twety (14 مارس 2011)

*انت طيب خااااالص
يارب متحرمش منك 
*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 مارس 2011)

كده حرام بجد​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 مارس 2011)

*اللي بيدايقك دايقني قبلك
و ملكش دعوه بيا...انا...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*الكلام واضح​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 مارس 2011)

*انا بحب مصر بس :blush2:*​


----------



## خواطر (15 مارس 2011)

إني أحبك رغم ما كانا . . .


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

وحشتيييينى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *انا بحب مصر بس :blush2:*​



*وانا بحب الشوارمه  بس 
*


----------



## just member (15 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> وحشتيييينى​


ياربي عمرو دياب بنفسة
اية الجمال دة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*دة المتوقع منك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> ياربي عمرو دياب بنفسة
> اية الجمال دة
> هههههههههههههه



هههههههههههه 

مين عمرو دوياب ده يا حج 

انا كوكو دياب :ura1:

ههههههههههه 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*ياحبيبى تعالى شوف اللى جرالى 
هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (15 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> مين عمرو دوياب ده يا حج
> 
> ...


ههههههه
عسولة اكتير يا صديقي صدقني


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههه
> عسولة اكتير يا صديقي صدقني



_هههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يا جوجو 
انت اللى عسول ياباشا 
 _​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يكون معاك ويرجعك بالسلامة :flowers:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

leasantrleasantr​


----------



## just member (16 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ربنا يكون معاك ويرجعك بالسلامة :flowers:*​


هههههههه
عيني عينك كدة:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاكي ويشفيكي​*


----------



## ارووجة (16 مارس 2011)

بحلم اشوفك !!!


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

_i love you 
_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (16 مارس 2011)

خاااااااااااااااااااايفة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*مش صح اللى انت بتعمله دة​*


----------



## god love 2011 (17 مارس 2011)

*بطل كلامك ده بقى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2011)

*عايز افهم واعرف *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> عيني عينك كدة:Love_Letter_Send:



*:08::08::08:
اه عينى عينك ياااااااد ياجوووو
عندك اعتراض :spor22:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 مارس 2011)

قولي لقلبك وحشني اوي طيبته
وبحب أوي جنونه

بحبك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

*وليه بعدين ؟!؟!​*


----------



## god love 2011 (18 مارس 2011)

*مبقتش فهماك انا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

*حرام اللي بتعمله فيا ده*​


----------



## just member (19 مارس 2011)

سكت عشان مافيش حاجة


----------



## totty (19 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 مارس 2011)

*سورى لو قصرت معاك
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 مارس 2011)

بـــحـــبـــك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

*خلي بالك علي نفسك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مارس 2011)

*انت حاسس انى حبيتك *​


----------



## totty (20 مارس 2011)

*كنت نفسى تكون معايا*​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 مارس 2011)

وديني لماما هههههههههههههههه


----------



## god love 2011 (20 مارس 2011)

*واخرتها​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يفرحك دايما*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليييييك :flowers:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليييييك :flowers:*​


*امين امين:t31:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *امين امين:t31:*​



*ياساتر كده تنطيلى فى قلب الدعوة يابت :11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ياساتر كده تنطيلى فى قلب الدعوة يابت :11azy:*​


*الله ده انا حتي بأكدها:gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

بحبك اوي اوي يا روح قلبي يا امي الغالية

ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب

وكل عيد ام وانتي معايا يا امي ​


----------



## totty (21 مارس 2011)

*شكرا اووووووى

متحرمش منك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (21 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2011)

لاداعى للمجادلة
فلن يغير شىء..


----------



## totty (22 مارس 2011)

*يا مسهل*​


----------



## god love 2011 (22 مارس 2011)

*بجد مش فهماك​*


----------



## totty (23 مارس 2011)

*انا كده هصدق*​


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

_*مستنيكى *_​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مارس 2011)

لما يجي بقي هبقي اقوله ههههههههههه


----------



## god love 2011 (24 مارس 2011)

*مش عايزاك تصالحنى​*


----------



## totty (24 مارس 2011)

*ما تقلقش*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 مارس 2011)

*why not​*


----------



## totty (25 مارس 2011)

*هقتلك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 مارس 2011)

*امممممممممممممم​*


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2011)

*عايزه اصدقك
بس خايفه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2011)

مش جديد عليا اللي بيحصل دا


----------



## govany shenoda (26 مارس 2011)

منحرمش العمر منك ياحبيبي​


----------



## شميران (26 مارس 2011)

*انششالله ماأنحرم من حبيبي ( خطيبي) ابد اوووووووووو مشتاقة لحبيبي لانه مسافر ربي يرجعلي بالسلامة*
*وحبيبي رقم 1 هو اكيد يسوع (احلى واحن حبيب بالدنيا )*


----------



## totty (26 مارس 2011)

*وبعدين معاك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2011)

ارحم الرحمه حلوه برده


----------



## god love 2011 (26 مارس 2011)

*خلاص بعدت وارتاحت​*


----------



## كوك (26 مارس 2011)

_*مش هحب تانى ولا هفكر احب تانى*_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2011)

انت اللي اختارت واستحمل بقي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مارس 2011)

*غصبن عنى​*


----------



## Michael mourad (30 مارس 2011)

أقول ربنا يخليكي ليا ويسعدلي أيامك يا أحلي ما في عمري​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

ربنا يسعدك في حياتك الجديده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مارس 2011)

*حافظ على نفسك من بعدى​*


----------



## شميران (30 مارس 2011)

*انشالله تكون سعيد دائما ياعمري وحياتي انت*


----------



## totty (30 مارس 2011)

*ارمي حمولك على ربنا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

*شكرا ع الاخر​*


----------



## Nemo (30 مارس 2011)

miss u


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

زمان كان ممكن ادفع نص عمري واشوفك 
وكان ممكن ادفع عمري كله للمسه من ايديك 
دلوقتي ادفع عمرين علي عمري علشان انساكي
يا اجمل من رأت عيني


----------



## totty (31 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يسندك*​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مارس 2011)

ميرسي خالص خالص


----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2011)

*مليش  قلب من النهارده يحب تانى *

*خلاص  كده معنديش  تانى *

*ولو كان اقدر اصنع قلب تانى كونت عملت ليكى *

*واحد مخصوص ليكى *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 مارس 2011)

بحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبك


----------



## god love 2011 (31 مارس 2011)

*بعدت ليه​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 مارس 2011)

اشتئتلك .... هلأ حسيت بقيمة البعد ... ناطرتك


----------



## just member (1 أبريل 2011)

سحر الغرام غرامك
واحلا الكلام كلامك


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

فعلا محتاجة ليك جنبي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

تحياتي لمن دمرت حياتي


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2011)

*وحشتنى *


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

أهواك ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*وحشاني طول عمرك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 أبريل 2011)

*عايزاك معايا​*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أبريل 2011)

*يا حبي الي غاب ، من عمري أنا*
*حياتي عذاب ، انحرمت الهنا*
*من بعدك لمين لمين لمين الزهر بينحني*
*وبتشرق لمين لمين لمين شمسك يا دني*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*مفيش فايده فيكي ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنة وانت طيب *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 أبريل 2011)

*وحشتنى اووووووووووووووى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

_*الانسان عندما يعشق
تصبح متطلباته ابسط مما تتصور
فينحصر عالمه فى محور شخصآ واحد 
وانا اختصرت عالمى فى شخصك
ولم يعد هذا العالم يعنينى!!!!!*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يسعدك يارب بصليلك دايما*​


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

*مقدرش انساك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اشووووووووفك جدا*​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 أبريل 2011)

ارحمني من الماتش
انا بكره الكوره


----------



## just member (2 أبريل 2011)

كلامك معسول وبداخلة كل السم


----------



## Alcrusader (2 أبريل 2011)

*إلى متى... *


----------



## god love 2011 (2 أبريل 2011)

*بعدك تعبنى​*


----------



## كوك (3 أبريل 2011)

_*مفيش شيئ تانى قدامى  غير ان اروح لربنااا  *_​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 أبريل 2011)

عايزه انام كفايه رغي


----------



## god love 2011 (4 أبريل 2011)

*متقوليش انسينى​*


----------



## شميران (4 أبريل 2011)

*الله يخليك لية يااااارب *
*احبك*


----------



## max mike (4 أبريل 2011)

معزتك فى قلبى كبيييييييييرة جدااااااااااا


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2011)

_*مش عارف اقول حاجه خالص*_​


----------



## totty (4 أبريل 2011)

*مش عارفه اعملك ايه*​


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2011)

_*خلاص  مفيش وقت*_​


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

انت كبيرك اوي
تتنـــــــــســي


----------



## treaz (4 أبريل 2011)

انااااااااااااااا مكستحقش كل الحب دة


----------



## god love 2011 (5 أبريل 2011)

*نسيانك صعب اكيد​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

مش مصدقه بجد كل دا ربنا يسترها بقي


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2011)

ها شو قلتلك اخر مرة لو تفتكر؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2011)

*ياريت تقدر​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 أبريل 2011)

تعبت..


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2011)

*بتوحشينى حتى وانتى معايا​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أبريل 2011)

ارحمني من اهمالك


----------



## just member (5 أبريل 2011)

انا مش انا
انا واحد تاني غير ياللي عرفتو زماااااان


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أبريل 2011)

مش هتعرف ترجعني زي زمان​


----------



## max mike (6 أبريل 2011)

*يوم ورا يوم حبك بيزيد كل يوم​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2011)

وحشتيني اوي


----------



## جاسى (6 أبريل 2011)

i love u 4everrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

بحبك اوي اوي اوي

يا حبيبي


يااااااااااااااااا


يسوووووووووووووووووووووووع​


----------



## Alcrusader (6 أبريل 2011)

وينك رايحة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2011)

*قفلت قلبي​*


----------



## max mike (6 أبريل 2011)

*لو كان الامر بيدى لوضعت حبيبتى فى قفص قلبى وكتبت على ذلك القفص ممنوع الاقتراب حتى بالكلام​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قفلت قلبي​*





* قفلته على مين يا واد انت
تعالى هنا اعترررررررف :act23:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2011)

*كدبة وعاشها قلبى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> * قفلته على مين يا واد انت
> تعالى هنا اعترررررررف :act23:​*



*علي نفسي يختي​*


سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كدبة وعاشها قلبى​*



*تامر عاشور بنفسه معانا ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *علي نفسي يختي​*
> 
> *
> امممممممممممم مش مصدقة بوقك :nunu0000:
> ​**تامر عاشور بنفسه معانا ​*





*ههههههههههههه وهقلب عمرو دياب كمان شوية​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه وهقلب عمرو دياب كمان شوية​*




*ربنا يستر ومش تقلبي شاكيرا :budo:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يستر ومش تقلبي شاكيرا :budo:​*




*ههههههههههههههه
ليه لا :smile01​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ليه لا :smile01​*




*قادره وتعمليها :act31:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قادره وتعمليها :act31:​*





*يوم ليك ويوم عليك :ura1:​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 أبريل 2011)

امتى هاتيجى ياحبيبى عشان اعرفك


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

هقولك حاجة علي فكرة
انا مضمنش اعيش بكرة


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2011)

*THANQU
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أبريل 2011)

بحبك رغم ظلمك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *THANQU
> *​


*هي اتغيرت هههههههه*
*مش كانت كده thank u:mus13:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*مع السلامه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اعرف انت عايز ايه بالظبط ؟


----------



## Scofield (8 أبريل 2011)

عايز سندويتش و كباية نيسكافيه و بسكوت


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> عايز سندويتش و كباية نيسكافيه و بسكوت




هههههههههه دايما كدا همك علي بطنك
طب هاتلي معاك بقي:smile01


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*كان نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

انت زعزوعة عمري
هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت زعزوعة عمري
> هههههههههه​




*هههههههههه
حلوه مرموره​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههه
> حلوه مرموره​*




هههههههههههههههه
انا بقول كده برده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

*بعت بالرخيص​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بعت بالرخيص​*




يعني لو باع بالغالي كان هيبقي حلو ؟
صدقني ما هتفرق
اهو كله بيع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يعني لو باع بالغالي كان هيبقي حلو ؟
> صدقني ما هتفرق
> اهو كله بيع​




*عندك حق يا حجه مرمر
كله بيع وفراق وجرح​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندك حق يا حجه مرمر
> كله بيع وفراق وجرح​*





بقول حكم انا علي اخر الليل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بقول حكم انا علي اخر الليل​




*ههههههههه
طب كفايه كده وروحي نامي
مش هنعرف نكلمك بعد كده​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههه
> طب كفايه كده وروحي نامي
> مش هنعرف نكلمك بعد كده​*





ده انا لسه بقول بسم الصليب
كمان سيبني افش غلي فيكم شوية
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ده انا لسه بقول بسم الصليب
> كمان سيبني افش غلي فيكم شوية
> ههههههههههههههه​




*هههههههههه
ربنا يستر منك
اجري انام انا بقي​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههه
> ربنا يستر منك
> اجري انام انا بقي​*





ههههههههههههههه
وانا في ديلك علي طول​


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 أبريل 2011)

هقول لمن احب
اين انت؟


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

خليك لحالك افضل​


----------



## max mike (9 أبريل 2011)

انت الغالى يا حبيبى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2011)

بجد ربنا يسامحك 
بس انا اللي جبت دا كله لنفسي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*فينك قلقانة عليك*​


----------



## max mike (10 أبريل 2011)

*انتى الحب الحقيقى والوحيد فى حياتى​*


----------



## totty (10 أبريل 2011)

*وحشتني​*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2011)

*مش هتتغيري أبدا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يسعدك*​


----------



## max mike (10 أبريل 2011)

*بحبك خاااااااااااالص .. ربنا يخليكى ليا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أبريل 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*nicee to u ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

يارب نثبت بقي علي المود دا شويه
بدل ما اطلع عينيك اكتر هههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (13 أبريل 2011)

*مشتاقلك كتييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*مين فينا اللى ابتدى​*


----------



## twety (13 أبريل 2011)

*مش بتغيب عن بالى لحيظه
مش لحظه هههههههه
*


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2011)

*متقلقش وسيبها في ايد ربنا*​


----------



## max mike (13 أبريل 2011)

*غلاوتك ومعزتك فى قلبى كبيييييييييييييييييرة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## twety (13 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يحميك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*خليك فى حالك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

يا عالم بكره مخبي ايه


----------



## max mike (13 أبريل 2011)

*بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أبريل 2011)

احترت في امرك خلاص


----------



## max mike (14 أبريل 2011)

*اشكر ربنا من كل قلبى انه خلانى احب انسانة زيك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أبريل 2011)

حيرت قلبي معاك وانا بداري واخبي
مش فاكر الباقي بقي 
ابقي روح لام كلثوم تكملك وسلملي عليها هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> حيرت قلبي معاك وانا بداري واخبي
> مش فاكر الباقي بقي
> ابقي روح لام كلثوم تكملك وسلملي عليها هههههههههه




*قولى اعملى اية وياك ولا اعملاية ويا قلبى
تراتراتراااااااااااا 


اى خدمة كملتهالك انا اهو ​*


----------



## twety (15 أبريل 2011)

*هنكمل اغانى يعنى ولا ايه

احنا دلوقت هنقوووووول

ثوك تاتى جوم يا هانم انتى وهى
هههههههههه
*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 أبريل 2011)

ده لو فكرت الاقي كلام اقوله حبيبي فيك
يفوت العمر كله قوام وانا بوصف عينيك

​


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يريح بالك*​


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2011)

بعدك مش هيموتني
لا بالعكس دة انت حييتني
وكل حاجة فيك ربطتيني خلاص قطعتها


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *قولى اعملى اية وياك ولا اعملاية ويا قلبى
> تراتراتراااااااااااا
> 
> 
> اى خدمة كملتهالك انا اهو ​*



هههههههههههههههه
يخليكي ليا يارب ياسكرتي انتي
وتكلميلي دايما


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أبريل 2011)

twety قال:


> *هنكمل اغانى يعنى ولا ايه
> 
> احنا دلوقت هنقوووووول
> 
> ...



ههههههههه لا يا حبي مش تكلمي

علي فكره لسه بكره اللي هنقول فيها وبالليل علي خمسه كدا
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه ونفرح فيكي بقي
انتي وفيتا قريب


----------



## شميران (16 أبريل 2011)

حبيب عمري انت 
ربي يخليك الي للابد ياااارب
احبك


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2011)

_*مش عارف صدقينى*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

*حبك كان كله 

كدب X كدب​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

*انا اسف *​


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

اين انت


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

مشتاق احضنك اوي


----------



## max mike (17 أبريل 2011)

*مشتاااااااااااقلك قوى*​


----------



## كوك (19 أبريل 2011)

*يسوع بيحبك*​


----------



## max mike (20 أبريل 2011)

*بحبك حب لا يوصف
ولو فكرت اكتب عنه اقلامى هتفضى واوراقى هتخلص وبردو مش هعرف اوصفه
ربنا يوفقنا مع بعض​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يهديك​*


----------



## max mike (21 أبريل 2011)

*بحبك وبموت فيك​*


----------



## انريكي (21 أبريل 2011)

سامحيني

اعرف البعد جرحة جدا صعب

لكن اكيد هرجعلك يا اغلى حبيبة بالكون


----------



## جويس جوجو (21 أبريل 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*انت غالي عندي اوي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2011)

*كفاية كلام بيوجع فيا​*


----------



## max mike (22 أبريل 2011)

*وحشتينى قوى
اسبوعين بحالهم مشوفكيش​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أبريل 2011)

*مبقاش ينفع​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يسامحك يا غلس عكننت عليا على الصبح 
وشكرا على الموضوع ده


----------



## Scofield (23 أبريل 2011)

حلى عن سمايا يخرب بيتك


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ارق حبيبة
يارب اشوفك احسن واحدة فى الدنيا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أبريل 2011)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا حبى


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 أبريل 2011)

مشتاقتلللللللللككككككككككككككككككككككك حبيبي


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2011)

*كنتى وحشانى خاااااالص
اخيرا شوفتك​*


----------



## grges monir (24 أبريل 2011)

*كل سنة وانت طيب
اتمنى اشوفك فى احسن حال
وبطل مشاكل مع اللى حواليك ههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يسامحك نكدت عليا


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 أبريل 2011)

*اخيرا كلمتك 
كنت متضايقة من غيرك
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أبريل 2011)

كل سنه وانت طيب 
ويارب مع بعض دايما


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا ارق انسانة​*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 أبريل 2011)

وانا معاك بحس بالراحة والامان
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أبريل 2011)

ضايع منى
ومش لاقيق


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه اقوله 
امممممممممممممم 
روح دورلك علي حاجه مفيده تعملها


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أبريل 2011)

_*ومهما يطول الغياب هستنى انا فتحت باب *_​


----------



## soso a (25 أبريل 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اقوله
> امممممممممممممم
> روح دورلك علي حاجه مفيده تعملها


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (25 أبريل 2011)

*انتى اجمل ما شافت عينى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2011)

مصدومه جدا فيك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

*يارب تبقا معايا علطول*​


----------



## totty (26 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## كوك (26 أبريل 2011)

*معنديش كلمه اعبرلك عن الى جواياااا*​


----------



## max mike (26 أبريل 2011)

*بحبك وهفضل احبك على طووووووووووووول​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أبريل 2011)

:11_1_211v::11_1_211v::11_1_211v:


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أبريل 2011)

انت اللي اختارت كدا


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أبريل 2011)

*تايهة ولا اية يا منيل
ما تيجى 
*​


----------



## كوك (26 أبريل 2011)

_*جوايا احساس نفسى تكونى حسااا*_​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أبريل 2011)

الاحساس نعمه


----------



## max mike (26 أبريل 2011)

*انا عارف انك بتحبيبنى بس ياترى بتحبينى قد ما بحبك​*


----------



## Alcrusader (27 أبريل 2011)

صفحة جديدة


----------



## ارووجة (27 أبريل 2011)

أين انت يا نصفي الآخر  ؟


----------



## max mike (27 أبريل 2011)

*انتى اعز شخص عندى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أبريل 2011)

صدقني لاطلع عينيك بقي وهاتشوف هاعمل ايه
وجنت علي نفسها مراكش
هههههههههههه


----------



## شميران (27 أبريل 2011)

احبك يااحلى شئ صار بحياتي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*لا ​*


----------



## sparrow (27 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يحرس طريق سفرك


----------



## انريكي (27 أبريل 2011)

اووووووووف منك مش عارف اعمل معاكي ايه

اتحمل اعمل ايه يعني مفيش غير الصبر


----------



## totty (27 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يطمن قلبك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

:mus25:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أبريل 2011)

خايفه بكره تندم علي اللي بتعمله
وترجع بس بعد فوات الاوان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :mus25:​


:close_tem​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

ياريتك كنت جنبي دلوقتي
علشان انسي اللي انا فيه
انت الوحيد اللي هتعرف تنسيني كل ده​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لا ​*


*تيرارارارارارارارارارارارارارا:gy0000:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :close_tem​



ld:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تيرارارارارارارارارارارارارارا:gy0000:*​




*ياملوعلى قلبى دقة دقة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2011)

*مش عارفة اقول اية 
خلينى ساكتة احسن
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ld:​


:w00t:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ياملوعلى قلبى دقة دقة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه​*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*بت لينا كونف نتلم فيه بدل ما احنا مهيسيين هنا:08:*​


----------



## max mike (28 أبريل 2011)

*بحبك كل يوم اكتر من اليوم اللى كان قبله​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :w00t:​



:smil15:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *بت لينا كونف نتلم فيه بدل ما احنا مهيسيين هنا:08:*​




*هههههههههههههههه
يافضحتى يانى :fun_lol:​*


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

:36_22_26:  :36_22_26:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*بالسلامة وخد الباب فى رجلك عشان الدوشة بقا ​*


----------



## totty (28 أبريل 2011)

*متقلقش اكيد ربنا مش هيسيبك خالص*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :smil15:​


:fun_lol:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> يافضحتى يانى :fun_lol:​*


*ههههههههههههههه*
*طب بسسسسسس حد يسمعنا:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *طب بسسسسسس حد يسمعنا:mus13:*​




*ههههههههه حاااااااااااااااااتر :t19:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وحشتني*​




*وانتى كمان وحشتينى :new8:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وانتى كمان وحشتينى :new8:​*


*مش ليكي دي ل لولا:smil15:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش ليكي دي ل لولا:smil15:*​




_يالهوى على الحب مش قادرة تقولى انه انا :new6:​_


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> _يالهوى على الحب مش قادرة تقولى انه انا :new6:​_


*هههههههههههههه*
*شوفتي التموييييييييه عشان الحسد يا بت:fun_lol:*​


----------



## max mike (29 أبريل 2011)

*وحشتنى وبتوحشنى وهتوحشنى ليالى هواك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*:big35:​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أبريل 2011)

*أين أنت ؟؟؟؟؟ :t9:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2011)

بتلومني دلوقت علي اللي انت فيه طب انا هابعد عشان ترتاح
وشوف هتعمل ايه في بعدي


----------



## انريكي (29 أبريل 2011)

من جد مش عارق اقولك ايه

اووووووووووف


----------



## max mike (30 أبريل 2011)

*لو كان الامر بيدى لوضعت حبيبتى فى قفص قلبى وكتبت على ذلك القفص ممنوع الاقتراب حتى بالكلام​*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2011)

:8_8_35[1]::8_8_35[1]:​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 أبريل 2011)

انت يا واد
ازيك
عامل ايه
الحب الحب
الشوق الشوق
بلوبيف بلوبيف
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (30 أبريل 2011)

*جنبك على طول خلينى .. متغبش فى يوم عن عينى​*


----------



## totty (30 أبريل 2011)

*متزعلش وحقك عليا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي تبقى معايا علطول*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

*مبقتشى عارفة انت عايز منى اية !!​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

زعلانة منك اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

:t32:​


----------



## max mike (1 مايو 2011)

*اه لو تعرفى بحبك قد ايه​*


----------



## max mike (1 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :t32:​






*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ياساتر .. ليه ده كله
انتى كده هتكسرى دماغه​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 مايو 2011)

اسفة بجد وبحبك اوووووي​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2011)

*هو كدة 
ان كان عاجب 
*​


----------



## انريكي (1 مايو 2011)

ربنا موجود وكل شيئ له حل


----------



## انريكي (1 مايو 2011)

ربنا موجود وكل شيئ له حل


----------



## كوك (1 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يرتب كل شيئ*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياساتر .. ليه ده كله
> انتى كده هتكسرى دماغه​*




*ههههههههههههههههههه
دة انا هفطسه يامايك :t33:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

:36_3_17:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2011)

*يوم ليك ويوم عليك

واهوه جه الدور عليك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*فاض  بيا على فكرة​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2011)

*كل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## max mike (2 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> دة انا هفطسه يامايك :t33:​*




*
ياسلام على الرقة والحب
هههههههههههههه*
:new2:​


----------



## max mike (2 مايو 2011)

*بحبك لدرجة مقدرش اوصفها​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت يا واد
> ازيك
> عامل ايه
> الحب الحب
> ...


هههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مايو 2011)

:36_3_1::36_3_1::36_3_1:


----------



## max mike (2 مايو 2011)

*i love you soooooooooo muuuuuuuuuch​*


----------



## كوك (2 مايو 2011)

_*مش هعمله تانى صدقينى بس مشوفش فى خدك دمعه تكوى قلبى *_
_*الحزين عليكى والى مش قادر يقول غير اسف *_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مايو 2011)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## انريكي (2 مايو 2011)

كل شيئ في وقته حلو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2011)

*كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

اه لو بايدي حبيبي ارجع بالسنين
واعيش عمري ليك من اوله
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2011)

*يارب تفهم وتحس​*


----------



## max mike (2 مايو 2011)

:11_6_204:
:new9:​


----------



## totty (3 مايو 2011)

*لو بإيدي حاجه كنت عملتهالك*​


----------



## هيثم رامي (3 مايو 2011)

*أقول له 
روحة بلا ردة*​


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2011)

*i love you​*


----------



## كوك (3 مايو 2011)

*خايف ان مقدرش اكمل معاكى*​


----------



## انريكي (3 مايو 2011)

بحبك اويييييييييي يا حبيبتي وعمري وحياتي


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مايو 2011)

sorry 
but u have to understand me


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مايو 2011)

*متجيش لو هتجرح
*​


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2011)

*ازاى اقول وحشتينى وانتى ساكنة بين جفونى كل ما احب اشوفك يدوب اغمض عيونى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مايو 2011)

:smil12::smil12::smil12:​


----------



## totty (4 مايو 2011)

*متقلقش كله فى ايد ربنا*​


----------



## شميران (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا حبيبي لانك دائما معي في الحلوة والمرة
احبك مووووووووووووووووت


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2011)

*انتى الحب الوحيد الحقيقى فى حياتى​*


----------



## كوك (4 مايو 2011)

*مش عارف اقول ليكى ايه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2011)

*كل شيء راح​*


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2011)

*بحببببببببك قووووووووووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2011)

*دايما علي بالي*​


----------



## totty (5 مايو 2011)

*لغاية دلوقتي مش فهماك*​


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2011)

*بحبك ودايب فيكى​*


----------



## كوك (5 مايو 2011)

_*مش عارف بتحبنى زى ما بحبك *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2011)

*الي اخر العمر*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 مايو 2011)

مش هقولك حاجه   :beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee::beee:


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2011)

*زى القمر انتى احلى واحدة فى الدنيا دى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*دايما واحشني*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2011)

:11_6_204:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :11_6_204:


*me too:t30:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *me too:t30:*​



:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:


leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr​



:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------



## soso a (6 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

ايه الحوار السكر ده يا ميرنا انتى وروكا 

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


:smil16::smil16::smil16:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الحوار السكر ده يا ميرنا انتى وروكا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههه*
*شوفتي بقا:smil16:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الحوار السكر ده يا ميرنا انتى وروكا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه



:36_1_21::36_1_21::36_1_21:


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مايو 2011)

ربنا يقف معانا للاخر


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2011)

*اقول لحبيبى يسوووع انا ماليش غيرك ​*


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2011)

*دايما وحشانى حتى وانتى جنبى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2011)

*مفتقدة وجودك يا صديقي*​


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2011)

*تعرف بحبك قد ايه حبيبى انا .. اكتر من العالم واللى فيه حبيبى انا​*


----------



## ICE IDG (11 مايو 2011)

بحبك بكل مافيك
حتي وقت تعبك 
ياريتك تعرف كدة


----------



## max mike (11 مايو 2011)

*I love you sooooooooo muuuuch​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

*خد اكتر من وقتك​*


----------



## totty (15 مايو 2011)

*مفتقداك*​


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2011)

*وحشتينى قوى .. فترة كبيرة مش بشوفك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

*مش عارفة اعمل اية تانى​*


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2011)

*i miss you​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 مايو 2011)

بقت وحييده وحزينه وتعبانه من غير ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

مش عارفه بجد اعمل ايه


----------



## totty (16 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يقويك ويسندك*​


----------



## max mike (16 مايو 2011)

*وحشاااااااااااااااااااانى خاااااااااااااااالص​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يريح قلبك ويفرحك
حاجة تاني مش عارف !!!
*


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2011)

*قلقان عليها .. يارب طمنى عليها​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*مش عارفة​*


----------



## bob (17 مايو 2011)

*حقوله ايه يعني روح ذاكر علشان الامتحانات قربت ههههههههه*


----------



## totty (17 مايو 2011)

*كده هنتعب فى حياتنا اوووى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## كوك (17 مايو 2011)

_*مش عاااارف اقول ليكى حاجه بعد النهارده *_​


----------



## max mike (18 مايو 2011)

*خلاص هتجن .. ليا فترة معرفش اخبار عنك .. يارب يكون خير​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 مايو 2011)

*انا ما اعلن عنادى لا ولا ابدى غرور 
بس صار الامر عادى غيبتك مثل الحضور
*​


----------



## totty (18 مايو 2011)

*قلقانه منك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مايو 2011)

اول مرة قولت اسف وانسالي ونسيني
المرة الجاية ترفع وشك فيا ازاي وتقولهم ؟


----------



## max mike (18 مايو 2011)

*الحمدلله خلاص اتطمنت عليكى
اووووووووووف اخيرا​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مايو 2011)

ما تفهمنيييييييييي بقىىىىىىىىىىىى
تعبتت انا من الكلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2011)

*صعب !​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2011)

استمر ويارب ما تندم علي اللي بتعمله دا


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 مايو 2011)

*عادى مبقش فارقة 
*​


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*بحبك كل يوم اكتر من اليوم اللى كان قبله​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2011)

مابقتش تفرق خلاص 
كمل اللي بتعمله


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*يوم ورا يوم حبك بيزيد كل يوم​*


----------



## totty (19 مايو 2011)

*حاول تنسي اللى حصل*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 مايو 2011)

تعبتنى معاك مش عارفة راسى من رجلى


----------



## شميران (19 مايو 2011)

*ربي مايحرمني منك للابد وانشالله تطيب ياأحلى حبيبي بالدنيا*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2011)

*لسة عايزنى ابقى عليك ؟!​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*عرفت حقيقتك متأخر قوي*​


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2011)

*بحبك قوى .. ربنا يخليكى ليا​*


----------



## totty (21 مايو 2011)

*لما نشوف ايه هيحصل*​


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2011)

*بحب طيبتك ورقتك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 مايو 2011)

*مفيش حبيب
كلو كلام وبس
كلااااااااااام وبسسس*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 مايو 2011)

غبيه انا معاك
تصددددددددددددددددددددددق


----------



## totty (22 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2011)

*بحب كل ما فيكى بقلبى وروحى وعنيا​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 مايو 2011)

ياترى حاسس ولا ايه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2011)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## كوك (22 مايو 2011)

*خلاص تعبت*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مايو 2011)

ربنا يدبر الامور


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2011)

*حبيت الدنيا وانا وياكى​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 مايو 2011)

_اللي بينا انتهي_
_هههههههههه_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*فككك منى :t32:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

*مش عارف*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عارف*​




*وهتعرف امتى ياواد :spor22:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وهتعرف امتى ياواد :spor22:​*


 

*الله واعلم ورسوله يختي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله واعلم ورسوله يختي*​




*هههههههههههههههه
الله يحرق رسوله يخويا :t33:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الله يحرق رسوله يخويا :t33:*​


 

*امين يا حجه*​


----------



## max mike (23 مايو 2011)

*i love you sooooooooooooo muuuuuuuuuuch​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 مايو 2011)

* لو فى حبيبة  اقولها كلمة واحدة     ( ب   ح ب ك )​*


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2011)

*انتى الحب اللى اتمنيته​*


----------



## totty (24 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يقويك*​


----------



## كوك (25 مايو 2011)

_*بأذن المسيح مش هيكون فى نصيب *_​


----------



## شميران (25 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على الهمبركر كان طيب مووووووت*
* احبك*


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك ويتمملك اللى فيه الصالح يااااااااااااااااااااارب​*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (25 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ربنا يوفقك ويتمملك اللى فيه الصالح يااااااااااااااااااااارب​*



امين يسمع منك ربنا


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (25 مايو 2011)

*مبقتش تهمني يا عزيزي​*


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2011)

*وحشتينى وبتوحشينى وهتوحشينى​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 مايو 2011)

ااسفه بجد


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2011)

*بحبك كل يوم اكتر من اليوم اللى كان قبله​*


----------



## totty (26 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يقويك عليا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

*مش عارف اقلك ايه*​


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2011)

*كل ما اشوفك ببقى سعيددددددددددددددددددددد​*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (29 مايو 2011)

سامحيني


----------



## totty (29 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اعمل زيك*​


----------



## max mike (29 مايو 2011)

*حبيبي خساره تجيبلي المراره وتعلي الحراره وتعمل صداااااااااااع
 بعينك شقاوه وزايد حلاوه بحبك غباوه وبلوي الدراااااااااااااااع​*

*ياعينى على الرومانسية
شوفتوا الرومانسية هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مايو 2011)

ربنا يسامحك ظلمتني  وانت السبب في كل اللي بيحصلي كدا


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

:36_3_15::36_3_15:​


----------



## totty (30 مايو 2011)

*عمر ما الكلام بيبقي طريقته كده*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2011)

totty قال:


> *عمر ما الكلام بيبقي طريقته كده*​



*صححح
انا برضو بقول كده
*


----------



## grges monir (30 مايو 2011)

*نفسى افضفض بس مش عارف *
*و**لا هو قلق وخوف اكتر من مش عارف*
*حيرة بجد*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2011)

_*كل يوم يفوت  فى بعدك انا فيه بموت حبيبى يا ريت تعود كفـــــــــــــــأيه*_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 مايو 2011)

أسألك تقول مينفعش اجاوب
ابطل اسأل عشان مينفعش اتجاوب ، تقول اني اناني ومبسألش ومش بفكر غير ف نفسي

طيب حلك اية ؟
ماتشوف لنفسك حل انا احتارت فيك


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

انا خلاص تعبت بجد ومش قادره اتحمل


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2011)

*بحبك مووووووووووت​*


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (31 مايو 2011)

يارب يخليكي لي يا من اعلمتني بالحب الحقيقي:Roses:


----------



## totty (31 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يهديك عليا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

كفايه كدا


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2011)

لا اتذكر ان كان لى حبيبة احكيلها...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> كفايه كدا




It's Right


----------



## johna&jesus (31 مايو 2011)

_*لسا بحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك*_​


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2011)

*انت نصيبى حبيبى وبس ولا ايام بعدك تتحس اكتر منك مرة ونص بحبببببببببببببببببببك​*


----------



## totty (1 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يريح بالك*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يونيو 2011)

:11_6_204:


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2011)

*انتى الحب اللى اتمنيته واللى عرفت الدنيا معاه​*


----------



## شميران (2 يونيو 2011)

*miss uuuuuUuuuUuuuu*


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

*مشتاااااااااقلك جداااااااااا​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معاكي ويفرحك
ارميلو الدمار
وشوفي الفرق والعمار


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يونيو 2011)

مابقتش فاهملك اي حاجه


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

*وحشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2011)

*أين أنت ؟ ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2011)

*مافيش فايدة ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يونيو 2011)

حد يفمهو يا جمااااعه
انا غلبت  وتعبت من الكلام :t26:


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2011)

افرحي بفرحك الزائف
ستعلمين ذات يوم انك كنتي علي خطأ
خطأ قد ادى الى حياة بأكملها


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك كل يوم اكتررررررررررررر​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

نفسي اعرف انت عايز ايه بالظبط​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يونيو 2011)

مهو حاجه من التنين
يا اما هتجنني ........ يا اما هتجنني
مفيش ليهم تالت
هههههههههههههههه
رحمتك يارب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2011)

انت فين ​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

موافقة :x​


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2011)

*I love you soooooooo muuuuuuch​*


----------



## totty (5 يونيو 2011)

*مجرم انت*​


----------



## max mike (5 يونيو 2011)

*بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

totty قال:


> *مجرم انت*​



*ياانهار اسوود
هو طلع تبع بنلادن ولا ايه:bomb:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

معندكش قلب 
وكلامك كلو سمم


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

كنت زي العسل النهارده​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يونيو 2011)

علي طول كده
اصبر حبة x:​


----------



## max mike (6 يونيو 2011)

*الله يباركلى فيكى​*


----------



## totty (6 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ياانهار اسوود
> هو طلع تبع بنلادن ولا ايه:bomb:
> *





*هههههههه
اه باين كده 

وقعتي مش معديه بينها كده*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يونيو 2011)

احلي صباح علي اجمل وردة في الدنيا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2011)

*ريحتك انا عارفة ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يونيو 2011)

التقل حلو برده لكن الصبر اجمل بكتيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

وحشتني ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2011)

ياواد ياتقيل​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

*نفس اشوفك واقعد اتكلم معاكى
جاتها نيلة الامتحانات اللى معطلة الدنيا​*


----------



## just member (7 يونيو 2011)

رحيلك لا يعني لي شيئا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*عمرى ماهبقى انا تانى ليك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يونيو 2011)

نفسي اسمع صوتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2011)

بجد مفتقدة وجودك معايا اوي​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يونيو 2011)

:new8:


----------



## totty (8 يونيو 2011)

*إهدى عليا شويه*​


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا معاكى ف الامتحانات​*


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2011)

شاغل بالي دايما​


----------



## ارووجة (8 يونيو 2011)

بحبك... مابدي خبرك ئديش =) لانه مافي شي بيوصف حبي الك.... وانت بتعرف...بتمنى تكون بتعرف =)


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2011)

*هنقول احنا لسه حبايب .. يوووووووووووووووه ما خلاص قولنا​*


----------



## Alcrusader (9 يونيو 2011)

متخبية ليش؟


----------



## youo92 (9 يونيو 2011)

_يارب تنجح ياتتح وتخلص علشان انا زهقت_​


----------



## totty (12 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2011)

*اخيرا سمعت صوتك واتكلمت معاكى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2011)

بعشق كلمة بابا منك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2011)

في قلبك شوفت شرياني​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2011)

:big29:​


----------



## The Antiochian (13 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك أنا كتير ،، يا حبيبي ضلك طل عليي ووعيني بكير ،، اغمرني والمسلي ايديي ،، انسيني بين ايديك ،، انا شو مشتاق عليك*


----------



## max mike (13 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك خااااااااااااالص جدااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

انا مليت 
روح الله يسهلك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 يونيو 2011)

وحشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتني​


----------



## totty (14 يونيو 2011)

*مفتقداك ااووى*​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

*عمرى ما دقت الحب الا لما حبيتك ياحبيبتى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يونيو 2011)

): ): ):​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (15 يونيو 2011)

*مش كفايه خداع ورياء وتمثيل
انا تعبتلك اكتر ما تعبت لنفسي منك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2011)

حلمت بيك ​


----------



## raffy (15 يونيو 2011)

نفسى اقولك على حاجة مضايقانى منك بس خايفة ازعلك


----------



## max mike (15 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك كل يوم اكتر من اليوم اللى كان قبله​*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2011)

رجعنا للغيرة المجنونة دي تاااااااااااااااني​


----------



## max mike (15 يونيو 2011)

*I love you dear​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 يونيو 2011)

:11_6_204:​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

معاك بلاقي نفسي ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

انهاردة شوفت واحد بيكرهني
بس تخيلي بجد انو بيعاملني احسن منك ؟؟
غريبة


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2011)

:36_3_13:​


----------



## totty (16 يونيو 2011)

*مفيش فايده معاك يعنى*​


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2011)

*حبيبتى اه لو تعرفى قد ايه بحبببببببببببك​*


----------



## Alcrusader (17 يونيو 2011)

طولت...


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يستر عليك مني​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حلمت بيك ​


*30:30:
مبروووك يا اختشي
عقبالي:smil12:

*​


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2011)

*انت نصيبى حبيبى وبس ولا ايام بعدك تتحس اكتر منك مرة ونص بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انهاردة شوفت واحد بيكرهني
> بس تخيلي بجد انو بيعاملني احسن منك ؟؟
> غريبة




*دلوقتي الغريب بقي احسن من القريب
ع الاقل بيسأل عليك ​*


----------



## totty (18 يونيو 2011)

*هانت اووى​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معاك


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2011)

*طمنى عليك​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

*خوووووود *
:t32::t32::t32::t32:
:act23::act23::act23:
:017165~155::017165~155:
:01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139:
:beee::beee::beee::beee:​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *خوووووود *
> :t32::t32::t32::t32:
> :act23::act23::act23:
> :017165~155::017165~155:
> ...



*يا ويليييييييييييييييي 
ليش كل هييييييييك ؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا ويليييييييييييييييي
> ليش كل هييييييييك ؟؟؟ ​*


*..............*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا ويليييييييييييييييي
> ليش كل هييييييييك ؟؟؟ ​*


*هههه و لا كلمة ها
معصبة
*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *..............*​





شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هههه و لا كلمة ها
> معصبة
> *​



*ومني أنا كمان :vava:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ومني أنا كمان :vava:​*


*هلأ أنتي ما دخلك
بس لأني معصبة في حال طلعتي بوشي ممكن تطلع الشغلة براسك ههههه
*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هلأ أنتي ما دخلك
> بس لأني معصبة في حال طلعتي بوشي ممكن تطلع الشغلة براسك ههههه
> *​



*حرام أنا بهون عليكي 
مش حبيبتك أنااااااااااااااااا :t25:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حرام أنا بهون عليكي
> مش حبيبتك أنااااااااااااااااا :t25:​*


*حلث حلث
وذعني ألبي إليتي
أنا بتلت يفث خلقو بأنت
أنت هبيبتي لوووذي
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *حلث حلث
> وذعني ألبي إليتي
> أنا بتلت يفث خلقو بأنت
> أنت هبيبتي لوووذي
> *​



*الترجمه هتنزللللللل امتىىى:smile02*


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *حلث حلث
> وذعني ألبي إليتي
> أنا بتلت يفث خلقو بأنت
> أنت هبيبتي لوووذي
> *​



*ههههههههههههه 
إيمتى أخدتي الجنسية السودانية :smile02​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> إيمتى أخدتي الجنسية السودانية :smile02​*


*هههههههه
لأ و أنتي الصادقة
الأرمنية :smile02
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2011)

اتمني ان بكره يعدي علي خير ​


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2011)

*امتى الايام تعدى وتفوت وتخلص الامتحانات عشان نتقابل​*


----------



## totty (19 يونيو 2011)

*مش بإيدي صدقني*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

ياريت تبقي هادي علي اد ما تقدر​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

*حذرتك من قسوتى ومش صدقتنى !​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2011)

*أخرتها أيه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

*خلص الكلام من زمان قوى​*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

بموت في غيرتك بس لما تبقي معقولة ​


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2011)

*انتى ارق واطيب انسانة فى الدنيا​*


----------



## ارووجة (19 يونيو 2011)

ااا شو اشتقتلك وشو بحبك...مابتعرف اديش في حكي محبوس بقلبي وبدو يفقع من الحزن والكبت!!
محتاجة كتير....كتير....اكتر من مابتعرف...اكتر
تعبت اختنقت....مش خايفة من هالاحاسيس تقتلني!


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

ياتري انت حاسس بيا وانا تعبانة ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يونيو 2011)

أنا متشكر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2011)

انت اللي اخترت البعد استحمل تعبه بقي


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يكملك بعقلك ويهديك ​


----------



## raffy (21 يونيو 2011)

سيبنى فى حالى ارجوووووووك اتخنقت


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2011)

*انتى يابت .. بحبك خااااااااااالص انا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

انا هعلمك الادب
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *انتى يابت .. بحبك خااااااااااالص انا​*




ياربي
اللمبي بذات نفسه معانا
ربنا يكون في عونك يا بنتي
قلبي معاكي​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ياربي
> اللمبي بذات نفسه معانا
> ربنا يكون في عونك يا بنتي
> قلبي معاكي​



*
ادعيلها
دى لسه هتشوف ايام بيضة زى الفل معايا
يابختها انتى دعيالها ومامتها كمان شكلها داعيالها من قلبها​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> ادعيلها
> دى لسه هتشوف ايام بيضة زى الفل معايا
> يابختها انتى دعيالها ومامتها كمان شكلها داعيالها من قلبها​*




لا بالشكل ده شكل مامتها كانت بتدعي عليها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قال بت قال​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا بالشكل ده شكل مامتها كانت بتدعي عليها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قال بت قال​




*خلاص بنوته متزعليش​*:yahoo:​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *خلاص بنوته متزعليش​*:yahoo:​




هههههههههههه
اه لو كده ماشي​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يونيو 2011)

*بقول لصديقي وحبيبي بدي ياك ترجع وسطينا قريبا جدا​*


----------



## totty (22 يونيو 2011)

*سيب كله على ربنا*​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اه لو كده ماشي​


*
مش اسمها كده
اسمها
اذا كان كده مااااااااااااااااااشى هههههههههه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يونيو 2011)

:36_3_13:


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2011)

*جوه القلب وجوه العين حبيبى ساكن ف الاتنين​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> مش اسمها كده
> اسمها
> اذا كان كده مااااااااااااااااااشى هههههههههه​*




هههههههههههههههه
لا بقي
اسمها لو كده ماشي​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

تفتكر هشوفك النهارده ؟  ​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

كان نفسي اشوفك
عارفة انه غصب عنك
معلش تتعوض المرة الجاية
​


----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كان نفسي اشوفك
> عارفة انه غصب عنك
> معلش تتعوض المرة الجاية
> ​




*يابت انتى اتقلى شوية خليه يشتاقلك اكتر واكتر​*:ura1:​


----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2011)

*فينك من بدرى بحبك انا يامنايا ياعمرى بحبك انا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *يابت انتى اتقلى شوية خليه يشتاقلك اكتر واكتر​*:ura1:​




ده علي اساس انه معانا اصلا وهيشوف الكلام ده
يابني معظم البنات من بره حاجة ومن جوه حاجة تانية خالص
عارفين ان الولاد بيحبوا البنت التقيلة اللي تطلع عينهم
واحنا بنظبطهم مش تقلق
لكن ما بينا وبين نفسنا حاجة تانية خالص وبراحتنا بقي
الله
سيبنا نشم نفسنا هنبقي ولا بره ولا جوه​


----------



## twety (23 يونيو 2011)

*مكنتش عاوزة الامور توصل كده
بس اكيد بكرة احسن
*


----------



## totty (23 يونيو 2011)

* ما تعولش الهم ومتخافش
ربنا موجود*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

انت = غيرة مجنونة ​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

*ممممممممممممم*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

ماتغبش عنى حتى ولو لثوانى​


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك وبموت فيك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

اينعم رخمت كتير عليا النهارده بس علي قلبي زي العسل ​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

خايفة ارجع احبك تاني ):​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

امممممممممممممممم ايييييييييييييييييييييييه 

مش عارفه 


هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

تصبح على خيييييييييييييييييييير واحلام سعيده​


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## شميران (28 يونيو 2011)

ربي مايحرمني منك ولا لحظة
احبك


----------



## rana1981 (28 يونيو 2011)

*مشتاقة ليك شوق الهوى لروحي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

_*كل كلمة حب كانت ليكى وبيكى*_
*وقلبى عمره محن ولا فكر فى حد غيريك*
*بجد بحبك ومشتاق اليكى *​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2011)

*هابي بيرث داي تو يووووووو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

*مش هقوله حاجة*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

يامجنون مش انا ليلى ولا بنسمه هواك مايله عايزنى اقول بحبك ليه. بحبك ومش قايله. ياااا يامجنون


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيب ومن قلبي قريب ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*هفضل ادور عليك*​


----------



## انريكي (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هفضل ادور عليك*​



ههههههههههههههه

انا اقول مش حدور عليك ابدا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 يونيو 2011)

مشتاقتلك كتيييييييير يا روحي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا اقول مش حدور عليك ابدا


*الله بقا انا مش عارفة ايه الناس اللي جاية تجر شكلي دي:a63:*​


----------



## انريكي (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله بقا انا مش عارفة ايه الناس اللي جاية تجر شكلي دي:a63:*​


هش هش هش 

طب انا معنديش خبيب اقول ايه يا روكا

اقول امممممممممممم

هش من هنا بقى ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هش هش هش
> 
> طب انا معنديش خبيب اقول ايه يا روكا
> 
> ...


*ولا انا ياخويا بس جاية اغلس عليه اعتبار ما سيكون:a63:*​


----------



## انريكي (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولا انا ياخويا بس جاية اغلس عليه اعتبار ما سيكون:a63:*​


انا انصحك متحبيش لان اتعيشي مع الحبيب سنتين او اكثر وبعدين

يقول لكي بااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ههههههههههههه

:a63::a63::a63:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انا انصحك متحبيش لان اتعيشي مع الحبيب سنتين او اكثر وبعدين
> 
> يقول لكي بااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ههههههههههههه
> 
> :a63::a63::a63:


*يا سلاااااااااااااااااام*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش ليك دعوة*
*ولو عمل كده هقوله باي باي من الدنيا:a63:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
عسل ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> عسل ​


*مانا عارفة:wub:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مانا عارفة:wub:*​




هههههههههههههههههههه
همشيها انتي ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> همشيها انتي ​


*غصب عنك يا هانم:a63:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

لا بمزاجي يا شاطرة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا بمزاجي يا شاطرة


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كان زمان:a63:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

العرض مازال ساريا حتي الان يا كوبة انتي​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 يونيو 2011)

*هقوووووله ...*
*ادخل اطرد روكا ومرمورة جيسس*
*صوت خناقهم جايب لأخر المنتدى *
*الأعضاء أشتكوا :t26:*
*:smile02:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> العرض مازال ساريا حتي الان يا كوبة انتي​


*لييييييييييه حاجزة مدة ولا مدتين:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هقوووووله ...*
> *ادخل اطرد روكا ومرمورة جيسس*
> *صوت خناقهم جايب لأخر المنتدى *
> *الأعضاء أشتكوا :t26:*
> *:smile02:smile02*​


*ههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا هنا براحتي ياختي*
*ده حتي لسه فقرة الساحر:smil16:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لييييييييييه حاجزة مدة ولا مدتين:a63:*​




لا خمسة 
خفة يا بت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا خمسة
> خفة يا بت​


*طول عمري:a63:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طول عمري:a63:*​



 علي اي حد الا انا
بدل ما اعضك
واقعدي في حتة بقي
مش عايزة اتخايل بيكي في المنتدي تاني​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> علي اي حد الا انا
> بدل ما اعضك
> واقعدي في حتة بقي
> مش عايزة اتخايل بيكي في المنتدي تاني​


*وعليكي يا قطة*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا مبسوطة كده:999:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وعليكي يا قطة*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا مبسوطة كده:999:*​




يا بت انا محدش يمشي كلمته عليا ابدا
غير بابا وماما وبس
واللي مامته داعية ليه ممكن انظر في امره
فانسي انك تمشي اي حاجة عليا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا بت انا محدش يمشي كلمته عليا ابدا
> غير بابا وماما وبس
> واللي مامته داعية ليه ممكن انظر في امره
> فانسي انك تمشي اي حاجة عليا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*انا حبوبتك برضه يا مرمورتي:wub:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انا حبوبتك برضه يا مرمورتي:wub:*​




ايون كده يا بت جري ناعم
يلا ممكن انظر في امرك انتي كمان
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايون كده يا بت جري ناعم
> يلا ممكن انظر في امرك انتي كمان
> ههههههههههههههه​


*نظرتي يلا بقا:wub:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نظرتي يلا بقا:wub:*​



اقفي في الطابور يا بت
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اقفي في الطابور يا بت
> هههههههههههههههههه​


*قولت انا مبسوط كده:smil16:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *قولت انا مبسوط كده:smil16:*​




بت يا روكا
العبي بعيد عني علشان تعيشي
مش كل يوم احذرك انا
الله​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بت يا روكا
> العبي بعيد عني علشان تعيشي
> مش كل يوم احذرك انا
> الله​


*نححححححححححححححححححححم:t13:*
*مانا بلعب اهو:spor2: شوفتيني وانا برقص الكورة اجنن مش كدهleasantr*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نححححححححححححححححححححم:t13:*
> *مانا بلعب اهو:spor2: شوفتيني وانا برقص الكورة اجنن مش كدهleasantr*​




ههههههههههههههههههه
لا وحشة​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

*انتو بتلعبو هنا ليه متلعبو فى بروفيلتكم *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياما العب معاكم *
*غلاسه بقى *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا وحشة​


*مش من قلبك:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *انتو بتلعبو هنا ليه متلعبو فى بروفيلتكم *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ياما العب معاكم *
> *غلاسه بقى *​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*ليه هنا احلي حتي قدام البشريةleasantr*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ده انا ومرمورة بس*
*حتي شوف كام صفحة بنلعب:smil16:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

_*اه  دا حتى هى شكلها طفست *_
_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*منورة والله يا روكا *_​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش من قلبك:a63:*​




ده من صميم قلبي​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
انا هنا اهو
ولن استسلم ابدا
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*اه  دا حتى هى شكلها طفست *_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*منورة والله يا روكا *_​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا دي اليكساوي مش يحصلها حاجة:wub:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ده من صميم قلبي​


*والنبي عثثثثثثثثثثثثثل:wub:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

*اه  مبيحصلهمش اى حاجة  عينى عليكم بردة*
*اوووووووووووووووووووووف*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

اليكساوية واعتز ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *اه  مبيحصلهمش اى حاجة  عينى عليكم بردة*
> *اوووووووووووووووووووووف*​


*هههههههههههههههههه
الكلام ليكي يا اليكساويةleasantr
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اليكساوية واعتز ​


*حبيبي يا اليكس:wub:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *اه  مبيحصلهمش اى حاجة  عينى عليكم بردة*
> *اوووووووووووووووووووووف*​




بسم الصليب يا شيخ​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حبيبي يا اليكس:wub:*​




اهو انت يا صعيدي
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اهو انت يا صعيدي
> ههههههههههههههههه​


*لع لع انت يا اليكساوي يا عثل:wub:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لع لع انت يا اليكساوي يا عثل:wub:*​




بت انتي مش هتمشي كلمتك عليا
قولت انتي يبقي انتي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بت انتي مش هتمشي كلمتك عليا
> قولت انتي يبقي انتي​


*انتي تاني:warning:ههههههههههه*
*مش خلصنا وقولنا انك هتنظري في امري ودخلت في الطابورleasantr*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انتي تاني:warning:ههههههههههه*
> *مش خلصنا وقولنا انك هتنظري في امري ودخلت في الطابورleasantr*​




لسه دورك مش جه
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

_*خلاص  احنا نجيب سلاح ونشوف مين الى هيموت التانى الاول *_
_*واللى يموت الاول يبقى هو اللى كسبان يلا مين اللى هيبتدى 
؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لسه دورك مش جه
> ههههههههههههههه​


*الله بقا اومال هيجي امتي انا ليا كتير بشارك:smil16:*​


----------



## max mike (30 يونيو 2011)

*انتى يابت .. ازيك .. عاملة ايه
الشوق الشوق .. الحب الحب .. مشتاق مشتاق .. ول ياول
من طرف اخوكى مايكل
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

إذا كنت تعتقد حياتك معي لعبة,فانا من الصغر تعودت ان اكسر العابي التي لا تعجبني​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

_*وحشتنى بعدد رمال البحوووووور*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2011)

*مسيري اقابلك*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

*أنت كتير متغير حبيبي*
* كنت تحس باللي انا فيه قبل ما أنا حس*
* هلأ و لا كأنو حبينا بعض*
 
*أقرب الناس إلي بعيد عني *:190vu:​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

مش كنت اعرف انك كده قبل كده ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

وحشتنى​


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2011)

*اخيرا شوفتك انهاردة .. كنتى وحشانى كتير
وهشوفك بكرة تانى
يخرب بيت الامتحانات اللى كانت معطلة الدنيا​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *اخيرا شوفتك انهاردة .. كنتى وحشانى كتير
> وهشوفك بكرة تانى
> يخرب بيت الامتحانات اللى كانت معطلة الدنيا​*



يا راجل بلا امتحانات بلا بتاع 

مايك طير انت  
:36_1_66: :36_1_66: :36_1_66: :612cf: :612cf:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

هاترجعلى امتى وحشتنى بجد الحكاوى معاك​


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا راجل بلا امتحانات بلا بتاع
> 
> مايك طير انت
> :36_1_66: :36_1_66: :36_1_66: :612cf: :612cf:​



*
اطير انا
طاب يالا سقف السقفتين وشوف هتقلبنى ايه هههههههههههه
بس اوعى تقلبنى هندى مش ناقصة تراجيديا​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

ياترى انا وحشتك ذى ما انت وحشتنى ولا لا؟​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يخليك ليا :new9:*
*ويبعد عين الحسووووووووووود *
*اللى انشالله هحط فيها عوووووود :t36:*
*ههههههههه*
*بقول شعر انا :yahoo:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> اطير انا
> طاب يالا سقف السقفتين وشوف هتقلبنى ايه هههههههههههه
> بس اوعى تقلبنى هندى مش ناقصة تراجيديا​*



اديك حافظ اهوه يا عمونــــا 
ههههههههههه
:t16:   :t16:   :t16:   :t16:
:585fc:   :585fc:   ::  :3:







ايه رأيك بقي لو عرفت بزمتك تقولي ما تسبنيش كده 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسي علي سؤالك*​


----------



## انريكي (1 يوليو 2011)

روكا     ؟    مرمورة   ؟    بلاش تعملو دوشة العيال نامت هههههههههههه

اقول لي شخص مش عارف هو مين اصلن 

حب ايه الي انت جاي اتقول عليه انت عارف اصلن معنى الحب ايههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ربنا يخليك ليا :new9:*
> 
> *ويبعد عين الحسووووووووووود *
> *اللى انشالله هحط فيها عوووووود :t36:*
> ...


 

*يخرب بيت الحب وسنينه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*لا تيرارارارا 
لا تيرارارارا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> روكا     ؟    مرمورة   ؟    بلاش تعملو دوشة العيال نامت هههههههههههه
> 
> اقول لي شخص مش عارف هو مين اصلن
> 
> حب ايه الي انت جاي اتقول عليه انت عارف اصلن معنى الحب ايههههههههههههههههه


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا احنا نعمل براحتنا هنا:99:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *لا تيرارارارا
> لا تيرارارارا​*


*الله عليكي يا شحرورة:w00t:*​


----------



## max mike (1 يوليو 2011)

*يوم ما شفتك قلت هى دى هبقى ليها انا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

اشتقتلك اكتير ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

*كرهتيني فيكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2011)

*خلي بالك من نفسك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2011)

اخيرا يوم الاحد جه
هيييييييييييييييييييه​


----------



## Alcrusader (3 يوليو 2011)

حر من جديد. خلص بدي صفحة جديدة. ما حصل حصل.


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2011)

ده انا هعلقك يا روحي ​


----------



## just member (3 يوليو 2011)

انتى اخرك تتنسي....​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يفرحك مع غيري


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

اقول لي حبيبتي الجديدة 

يخرب بيت الحب وسنينة :yahoo:


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2011)

يالهوي علي العسل ​


----------



## مسرة (3 يوليو 2011)

ما عنديش حبيب :36_1_4::36_1_4:
ههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

*هاكوووووووووووووووووووووونا ماطاطا*​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2011)

*وحشانى يابت انتى​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *وحشانى يابت انتى​*



يا بني عنوان الموضوع ماذا تقول هذا المساء واحنا دلوقتي الصباح 
ركزوا بقي 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *وحشانى يابت انتى​*




اللمبي بذات نفسه شخصيا معانا 
يا حزني​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا بني عنوان الموضوع ماذا تقول هذا المساء واحنا دلوقتي الصباح
> ركزوا بقي
> هههههههههههههههههه​



*يابنى صباح ولا مساء مش فارقة اهو كله حب وخلاص
​*


marmora jesus قال:


> اللمبي بذات نفسه شخصيا معانا
> يا حزني​




*ياحزنك
لا يامرك يامهجة يامرك احسن
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 يوليو 2011)

> يابنى صباح ولا مساء مش فارقة اهو كله حب وخلاص



يا عيني ع الرومانسية انـــــا حاسس اني بتكلم مع الأستاذ شاني هاكر 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ياحزنك
> لا يامرك يامهجة يامرك احسن
> هههههههههههه​*




واد انت
قوم نام
وانا اتكلم براحتي​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا عيني ع الرومانسية انـــــا حاسس اني بتكلم مع الأستاذ شاني هاكر
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههه بيبيع ايه ده​*


marmora jesus قال:


> واد انت
> قوم نام
> وانا اتكلم براحتي​


*
هو انا قاعد فوق دماغك
مش نايم​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

انتو بتقولو ايه هنا
نسيتوني كنت هقول ايه
احسن برضو


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> هو انا قاعد فوق دماغك
> مش نايم​*




احسن خليك
اهو اناكف فيك لحد ما يجيلي نوم
مع اني بقالي يومين من غير نوم​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتو بتقولو ايه هنا
> نسيتوني كنت هقول ايه
> احسن برضو



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لينا تاثير قوي احنا
احنا كنا بنكتشف مايكل اللي هو اللمبي​


----------



## jesus.my.life (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> احسن خليك
> اهو اناكف فيك لحد ما يجيلي نوم
> مع اني بقالي يومين من غير نوم​



يارب ماتنامى ابدا :yahoo:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لينا تاثير قوي احنا
> احنا كنا بنكتشف مايكل اللي هو اللمبي​



هههههههه
واكيد انتي المكتشفه طبعاا
هو في حاجه تخفى عنك


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يارب ماتنامى ابدا :yahoo:​




لا ياخويا هنام
انا بفقر من بدري
بس مش هاين عليا احرمكم مني 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا ياخويا هنام
> انا بفقر من بدري
> بس مش هاين عليا احرمكم مني
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​



ما يهنش عليكى وحش وانتى مين قالك اصلا اننا بنبصلك يا بنتى احنا بنعطف عليكى​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ما يهنش عليكى وحش وانتى مين قالك اصلا اننا بنبصلك يا بنتى احنا بنعطف عليكى​




ليه بتتكلم بالجمع
انت تخين اوي للدرجة دي
اصلك مش اسكندراني كان يبقي ليك عذرك​


----------



## jesus.my.life (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ليه بتتكلم بالجمع
> انت تخين اوي للدرجة دي
> اصلك مش اسكندراني كان يبقي ليك عذرك​



انتى بتغلطى فى المصرريين ياوقعتك السودة


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انتى بتغلطى فى المصرريين ياوقعتك السودة




اوعي تسكت علي نفسك
علي اقرب دكتور واكشف بسرعة
احسن تتدهور اكتر من كده​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> احسن خليك
> اهو اناكف فيك لحد ما يجيلي نوم
> مع اني بقالي يومين من غير نوم​



*روحى ع السرير وغمضى عينك وعدى من واحد ل 10000 هتنامى على طول​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *روحى ع السرير وغمضى عينك وعدى من واحد ل 10000 هتنامى على طول​*




وانا مش عايزة انام
انام واسيبكم لمين
هههههههههههههههههه
قلب الام​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانا مش عايزة انام
> انام واسيبكم لمين
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قلب الام​


* والام لمااااااااااااااااااااا لما لما :mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*فينو حبيبو فينو افقعله عينه واديله بوكس كمان وكمان:boxing:*​


----------



## totty (4 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يستر يا حبيبي*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

مابقيتش قادره اقرر
مين؟​


----------



## SALVATION (4 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

:190vu::36_1_46:


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فينو حبيبو فينو افقعله عينه واديله بوكس كمان وكمان:boxing:*​


:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

:t19::t19::t19::mus13:


----------



## انريكي (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :190vu::36_1_46:


اي يا بنتي مالك

:59:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

*اشتاق عمرى ما هفكر ارجع ليك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

I will Never Stop Missing you​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> :t19::t19::t19::mus13:


*خيييييييييييييير يا بني:bomb::bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اطمن عليك*​


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2011)

*وحشااااااااااااانى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*هييييييييييييييييييك ولا هييييييييييييييييييييييك ولا يكونشي هييييييييييك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هييييييييييييييييييك ولا هييييييييييييييييييييييك ولا يكونشي هييييييييييك*​



التانيه يا روكا:smil15:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

:act31::nunu0000::010105~332::big74::36_1_4::554cc:


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :act31::nunu0000::010105~332::big74::36_1_4::554cc:




*هههههههههههههه احلى كلام*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> التانيه يا روكا:smil15:


*شوفتي الاختلاف:mus13:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :act31::nunu0000::010105~332::big74::36_1_4::554cc:




كان بدري عليكي يا روحي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شوفتي الاختلاف:mus13:*​


:new6::new6:
اه واضح وضوح الشمس يا روكااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كان بدري عليكي يا روحي​


*وكان بدري عليييييييييييييييك علييييييييييك بدررررررررررررري:mus13:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كان بدري عليكي يا روحي​



ماهو اللي يعرف ناس ويقول عليهم غاليين ياماااااااااا يشوووف من ده يا مرموره


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :new6::new6:
> اه واضح وضوح الشمس يا روكااا


*ولو مش واضح اوضحه تاني:smil15:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههه احلى كلام*



شبه الحقنه بتاعتك ههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ماهو اللي يعرف ناس ويقول عليهم غاليين ياماااااااااا يشوووف من ده يا مرموره




انتي هتقوليلي يا لولو
مجربة انا ):​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولو مش واضح اوضحه تاني:smil15:*​



هههههههههه
وهو يقدر مش يوضححح
روكا وراه ومش يبقى واضح
طب ازااي
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> وهو يقدر مش يوضححح
> روكا وراه ومش يبقى واضح
> طب ازااي
> ههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه
احم احم نحن نختلف عن الاخرون


----------



## totty (5 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يسندك ويقويك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 يوليو 2011)

صباح الورد يا عسل ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

:36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## max mike (5 يوليو 2011)

*بحبك لو قريب منى بحبك لو بعيد عنى
بحبك كل يوم اكتر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*نششششششششششششنت يا فالح*​


----------



## max mike (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نششششششششششششنت يا فالح*​



*ويوم ما تفكر تنشن لازم تصيب​*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

وحشتني اووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

ايه ده معقول حسيت بيا ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ويوم ما تفكر تنشن لازم تصيب​*


*ههههههههههههههه *
*صصصصصصصصصح يا معلم*​


----------



## totty (6 يوليو 2011)

*مش عايزاك تكون كده
سيب كله فى ايد ربنا*​


----------



## max mike (6 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقدك جداااااااا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقدة كلامك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*مفتقدة وجودك جنبي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2011)

*أحساسك كان غلط*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*ترلملململم*​


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2011)

*يارب دايما ناجحة ومتوفقة فى حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*ان كان كده مااااااااااااشي*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يوليو 2011)

يابني الإنبوكس جاب اخره​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

مش هاقول حاجه

:454sr::454sr::454sr::454sr::454sr::454sr::454sr::454sr:​


----------



## totty (7 يوليو 2011)

يارب تخلص  شغلك النهارده على طول​


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2011)

*بحبك خالص يابت ياقمر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*انت مش عارف حاجة*​


----------



## انريكي (7 يوليو 2011)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

الحمدالله معنديش حبيب خالص ههههههههههههههههه

:dance:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يوليو 2011)

اذا كان هناك من يحبك فانت انسان محظوظ و اذا كان صادقا فى حبه فانت اكثر الناس حظا​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يصبرني عليك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

:spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24:​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

يا خساره بجد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

عسل اسود


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24:​



ربنا معاكي
بعد كده دي:spor22:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا معاكي
> بعد كده دي:spor22:


:budo::budo::budo:
لسه هضرب
انا اخلص علطول


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2011)

*اوقات سعيدة اللى بكون فيها معاكى​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يوليو 2011)

ربنا ما يرجع ايامنا اصلها كانت نكد اوي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## انريكي (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :budo::budo::budo:
> لسه هضرب
> انا اخلص علطول


ايه العنف ده يا بت انتي ههههههههههههههههههه

لا حبيبي ولا قريب وحيدا فريدا :warning:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ايه العنف ده يا بت انتي ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا حبيبي ولا قريب وحيدا فريدا :warning:


*عشان بدبحله القطة:11azy:*​


----------



## مسرة (8 يوليو 2011)

*تعالا حبيبي شوف الي جرا لي *
*ترا ترن تن تن *
*من بعدك*
الى حبيبي الي مش موجود و لا شايفاه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*محتاجلك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2011)

*مفيش فايده*​


----------



## max mike (8 يوليو 2011)

*بـــــــيييييييييييييييييييييس يا اجمل جيرل​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

خلاص بقي 
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*محتاجِلك*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

يا خساره بجد


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2011)

نشكر ربنا​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

باميه بملوخيه


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

سامحني ):​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*لو بصيت قدامك تعرف*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

اتمني انك تقدر موقفي وتفهمني​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> سامحني ):​


* حاااااااضر هحاول :blush2:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لو بصيت قدامك تعرف*​


* الست أليسا هنا :t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * الست أليسا هنا :t33:*​


*ايون مين بينده:2:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايون مين بينده:2:*​


* أناااااااااا :big4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * أناااااااااا :big4:*​


*اهلا يا انااااااااااااااااا:big4:*​


----------



## rana1981 (10 يوليو 2011)

*بحبببببببببببببك​*


----------



## max mike (10 يوليو 2011)

*بحبك يا قمرتى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*فينك يا غالي*
*لحبيبي المجهول*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 يوليو 2011)

قولو للصديق خير


----------



## totty (10 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي أفرحك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2011)

*lo 7ad 2alak eno mat matgesh tesal 3alya*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*بموت فيك*
*لحبيبي المجهول*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يوليو 2011)

علي اد ما كنت خايفة من رد فعلك
علي اد ما انت كنت حد حلو اوي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*بــــــــــــــــــــخ*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 يوليو 2011)

*I LOve youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*فييييييييييييييييينك تعبتني *
*للمجهول*​


----------



## max mike (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بــــــــــــــــــــخ*​



*ايه الرومالنسية دى كلها يابت​*


----------



## max mike (11 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يطمنى عليكى ياقمر​*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يوليو 2011)

انا بين نارين صدقني​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ايه الرومالنسية دى كلها يابت​*


*نحن نختلف عن الاخرون:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*حبيبي دايما*​


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2011)

*فكر بالراحة وروق وكله هيعدي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*لربنا بحبك اوووووووووووي خدني ليك*​


----------



## max mike (13 يوليو 2011)

*بحبك اوى اووووووووووووى​*


----------



## انريكي (13 يوليو 2011)

فينو حبيبي فينو :dntknw:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> فينو حبيبي فينو :dntknw:


*افقعله عينه واديله بوكس كمان وكمان:t33:*​


----------



## انريكي (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *افقعله عينه واديله بوكس كمان وكمان:t33:*​


يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه هو حلو الخصام 

:beee:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> يا سلام يا سلام اد ايه هو حلو الخصام
> 
> :beee:


*لا حلو الكلام:2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتييييييييييني*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (14 يوليو 2011)

ضمني اليك ​

وبعينيك​ 
حياتي بين ​ 
يديك​ 
وانا ​ 
مشتاق​ 

اليك​​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

ياتري هتنساني ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

*كل ما يزيد غيابك هيزيد فى عينى جمالك هتفضلى زى القمر بعيدة بس منورة حياتى بنور ذكرياتيك*
*هتفضلى جا قلبى وهتعيشى حياتيك*
*هتفضلى ليا حبيبه *
*مش مجرد صديقة*
*هتفضلى وردة محوطها اشواك الفراق*
*وهمد ايدى واتوجع من نار الغياب *
*بس هتفضلى ليا حبيبه*
*جوا قلبى بروحيك منى قريبة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *كل ما يزيد غيابك هيزيد فى عينى جمالك هتفضلى زى القمر بعيدة بس منورة حياتى بنور ذكرياتيك*
> *هتفضلى جا قلبى وهتعيشى حياتيك*
> *هتفضلى ليا حبيبه *
> *مش مجرد صديقة*
> ...



كل ده ليا يا ابن اختي:love34:
ربنا ما يحرمني منك:love34:


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كل ده ليا يا ابن اختي:love34:
> ربنا ما يحرمني منك:love34:


وهو انا اطول يا خالتى 
بس ايه رايك اول لما هتشوف الكلام دا هتمشى ومش هتعرفنى تانى صح 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> وهو انا اطول يا خالتى
> بس ايه رايك اول لما هتشوف الكلام دا هتمشى ومش هتعرفنى تانى صح
> ههههههههههههههههه​



نورت ال منتدى
حد يسمع الكلام ده ويمشي برضو
اكييد لاء
بس هي تشوفو 
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نورت ال منتدى
> حد يسمع الكلام ده ويمشي برضو
> اكييد لاء
> بس هي تشوفو
> ربنا يفرحك


 
_لسا سامع صوتها لما كنت تحت بيتها_
_سامع اسمى بنفس الحنيه _
_مهتمتش  بنفسى كنت تحت القطر راح اطير_
_ومصير يبقى مع المنتقلين_
_مسكنى شاب فى حدود ال20_
_قالى مالك شكلك تعبان ومسكين_
_قولتله اااااااااااااااااااه بصدق وعن يقين_
_مهى راحت حب عمرى ( الحلم الجميل )_
_شوف هناك دى البلكونه بتعتها _
_لما كانت بتظهر كانت النجوم تختفى من حلاوتها_
_وكان القمر يقولها ادينى ولو جزء من جماليك  _
_او اعيش اسير لنار عذابيك بس تختفى فى ساعة وجودى_
_تبطلى تظهر وتخفى نورى_
_ولما كانت توافق وتنزل نتمشى على البحر_
_كان يجلها ملكات الجان يقولولها _
_ارحلى او تسيبلنا شويه من دا الحنان_
_او تقوليلنا اى سر خلاكى كدا  جنى ولا انسان_
_كانت ضحكتها مش مغرورة _
_بس حلاوتها انها على طول مبسوطة_
_كانت عاملة زى حتى البسكوته _
_لما تدوب فى الشاى _
_سكت الشاب وسابنى ورحل_
_وفضلت مجرد ذكرى لشاب  تحت القطار انتحر _
_johna_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _لسا سامع صوتها لما كنت تحت بيتها_
> _سامع اسمى بنفس الحنيه _
> _مهتمتش  بنفسى كنت تحت القطر راح اطير_
> _ومصير يبقى مع المنتقلين_
> ...



جميله اووي بس هي ذكرى حزينه بجدددد


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جميله اووي بس هي ذكرى حزينه بجدددد


عمرها ما هتكون ذكرى يا خالتى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> عمرها ما هتكون ذكرى يا خالتى​



مش انت اللي قايل في الاخر كده:ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

*انا اللى فضلت مجرد ذكرى لشاب منتحر*
*يا خالتى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *انا اللى فضلت مجرد ذكرى لشاب منتحر*
> *يا خالتى*​



طيب وانا قصدت ده يا ابن اختي:ranting:


----------



## minatosaaziz (14 يوليو 2011)

أيها القمر المختفي عن عيني أين أنت؟!
أبحث عنك في ثنايا الطبيعة المتعطرة بجمالك ، وحتى الآن لم اجد من يشبهك ...
أرى الشفق الوردي اتذكر حمرة خديك ولكن خديك أشد جمالا واكثر ازدهاء.
أرى الشمس تلألأ في وهج لا يقاوم فأتذكر نور وجهك المتفجر من عينيك .
وكلما مر النسيم على خدى في رقة ليبعث في قلبي نضرة سمائية تذكرت رقتك التي تقهر أعظم قوة في الكون .

سلام بقى لما اشوفك ابقى اكمل .


----------



## rana1981 (14 يوليو 2011)

*ما بدي قله شي مخاصيته​*


----------



## totty (14 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا معانا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

_*وحشتينى اكتر من اى وقت*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*حد جميل اوووووووي*
*للمجهول*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

قد الحروووووووووف 
بحبـــــــــــك​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *ما بدي قله شي مخاصيته​*


 
لاا ازاى انا مش عارفة الكلمة الاخيرة بس شكلها شتيمة 
لازم تكلمية :ranting:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يوليو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لاا ازاى انا مش عارفة الكلمة الاخيرة بس شكلها شتيمة
> لازم تكلمية :ranting:


*ههههههههههههه ده انتى عسل 
هى غالبا رنونة تقصد مخاصمته او يمكن كلمة مش قالتهالى قبل كده واتعارك معاها ههههههه
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 يوليو 2011)

قالوا إللي بيحب حد مايكرهش 

وانا بصراحة لا كرهتك ولا عارف حتي ما أحبكش​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> لاا ازاى انا مش عارفة الكلمة الاخيرة بس شكلها شتيمة
> لازم تكلمية :ranting:


_* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   سخنيها عليه سخنيهاا :t33:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*حبيبي بموت فيك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يشفي يابني​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2011)

رغم انى فرحت انى كلمتيك بس فى اخر الكلام كسرتينى بجد​


----------



## lovely dove (15 يوليو 2011)

اتمني انك تفتكرني بالخير في يوم من الايام ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتيني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2011)

*اللي فيكي عمره ما هيتغير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*ترجع بالسلامة يا جميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*عارف معزتك عندي اد ايه ويارب تكون نفس المعزة*​


----------



## max mike (16 يوليو 2011)

*فرحتلك خااااااااااااااااااالص من كل قلبى​*


----------



## ارووجة (17 يوليو 2011)

أنقذني من إدماني لك!


----------



## وردة يسوع (18 يوليو 2011)

*الحب اية ؛دلوني عليه هو الحب اية ؛الحب هو كلمة رقيقة ليها مليون معني وطريقة *** هي فعلا من حرفين لكن يقولها قلبين ***هو نغمة في لحن جميل يسمعها كل حبيبن ***وشجرة حب بين قلبين يسقوها تفاهم ويحصدوها حنين ***الحب هو شمس كل حبيبن تنور حكاية قلبين ***وفجر طالع يجدد العهد بين طرفين ***هو سحابة تضلل علي الحبيبن من عيون الحاسدين ***الحب هو ارق احساس يولد الامل لكل الناس ***في عيد الحب يصحي القلب ويدق دقةفيها حب ورقه ***ويقدم وردة فيها معاني جميلة الاحبه ****


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يوليو 2011)

انا بعشقك انا​


----------



## وردة يسوع (18 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا بعشقك انا​


*الحب اية ؛دلوني عليه هو الحب اية ؛الحب هو كلمة رقيقة ليها مليون معني وطريقة *** هي فعلا من حرفين لكن يقولها قلبين ***هو نغمة في لحن جميل يسمعها كل حبيبن ***وشجرة حب بين قلبين يسقوها تفاهم ويحصدوها حنين ***الحب هو شمس كل حبيبن تنور حكاية قلبين ***وفجر طالع يجدد العهد بين طرفين ***هو سحابة تضلل علي الحبيبن من عيون الحاسدين ***الحب هو ارق احساس يولد الامل لكل الناس ***في عيد الحب يصحي القلب ويدق دقةفيها حب ورقه ***ويقدم وردة فيها معاني جميلة الاحبه ****


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يوليو 2011)

دموع حزينه قال:


> *الحب اية ؛دلوني عليه هو الحب اية ؛الحب هو كلمة رقيقة ليها مليون معني وطريقة *** هي فعلا من حرفين لكن يقولها قلبين ***هو نغمة في لحن جميل يسمعها كل حبيبن ***وشجرة حب بين قلبين يسقوها تفاهم ويحصدوها حنين ***الحب هو شمس كل حبيبن تنور حكاية قلبين ***وفجر طالع يجدد العهد بين طرفين ***هو سحابة تضلل علي الحبيبن من عيون الحاسدين ***الحب هو ارق احساس يولد الامل لكل الناس ***في عيد الحب يصحي القلب ويدق دقةفيها حب ورقه ***ويقدم وردة فيها معاني جميلة الاحبه ****


جميلة اووووووووووووى بجد 
ربنا يبركك
ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## rana1981 (18 يوليو 2011)

*ما بدي قله شي​*


----------



## totty (20 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يخليك ليا*​


----------



## max mike (20 يوليو 2011)

*god with you​*


----------



## جويس جوجو (23 يوليو 2011)

وحشتنى


----------



## max mike (24 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتينى جداااااا​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 يوليو 2011)

*بعبدك لدرجة الجنوووووون
و أنت بتعرف جنوني ههه
*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يوليو 2011)

*بقله يلا امشي بئا​*


----------



## Doctor Mikel (25 يوليو 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::banned:


----------



## Alexander.t (30 يوليو 2011)

*أشتقت لـ "أحاديثنا"
لــ "صوتك"
اشتقت لـ "جنونك"
و لـ كلمة أحبـــــــك
اشتقت لـ كل شيء ترتكبيه لتثيرى غضبي فقط
وتطلقى ضحكتك في الهواء ثم تلمع عيناكِ بـ "براءة"
وتقولى : آخر مرة !
و أبتسم لكِ رغما عني
حقاً اشتقت لكِ ولكنى لا أريدك

*


----------



## grges monir (30 يوليو 2011)

مهما بعدت انت  قريب برضة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يوليو 2011)

*اشتئتلك أد الدنيييييييييييييي*​


----------



## max mike (30 يوليو 2011)

*مش عارف ليه فجاة مشاعرى بردت خااااااااااالص تجاهك​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أغسطس 2011)

*مو أنت يلي حبيتك من سنتين.....*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*وحشتني صوتك*​


----------



## max mike (2 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عارف اقول ايه
محتار خااااااااااالص​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عارف اقلك ايه*​


----------



## just member (3 أغسطس 2011)

أنت كبيرك اوى تتنسى...


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2011)

يعم بلا حبيب بلا نيلة ما احلها عيشة الحرية الاول الواحد كان اهبل وعبيط ومجنون العقل زينة راجعو نفسكو


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش عارف اقلك ايه*​


ههههههههههههه
قوله زي ما حليم كان بيقول
ولا استنيه هو لما يقولك
قولي حاجه اي حاجه وبعد كدا ابقي قول اي حاجه
يا تري فهمت حاجه
هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يعم بلا حبيب بلا نيلة ما احلها عيشة الحرية الاول الواحد كان اهبل وعبيط ومجنون العقل زينة راجعو نفسكو


*زينة وهرقليز:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

just member قال:


> أنت كبيرك اوى تتنسى...


*يالهوي عايز تنساني اخس عليك:smile02*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> قوله زي ما حليم كان بيقول
> ولا استنيه هو لما يقولك
> قولي حاجه اي حاجه وبعد كدا ابقي قول اي حاجه
> ...


 

*اتهدي يا سووسه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

شلتك م قلبى م عقلى م فكرى وبالى ​ما بيمرأ صوتك ولا وجهك حتى بخيالى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> شلتك م قلبى م عقلى م فكرى وبالى ​ما بيمرأ صوتك ولا وجهك حتى بخيالى


*يا شيخة:08:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا شيخة:08:*​


*اه والنعمة
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> شلتك م قلبى م عقلى م فكرى وبالى ​ما بيمرأ صوتك ولا وجهك حتى بخيالى




مين دا بقي ؟؟؟؟؟
:smile02


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهدي يا سووسه*​



تؤ تؤ مامتي قالتلي مش تتهدي وبراحتك
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مين دا بقي ؟؟؟؟؟
> :smile02


هفتكره ازاى وانا بقولك شلته م عقلى وم كل حاجة :gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *اه والنعمة
> *​


*كدابة كدب الابل:gy0000:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كدابة كدب الابل:gy0000:*​


*ههههههههههههههه تؤ تؤ صداقة صدق اى حاجة حلوة
*​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أغسطس 2011)

بت يا روكا خير اللهم معله خير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> بت يا روكا خير اللهم معله خير


*ايه مرنون عملتش حاجة:94:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه تؤ تؤ صداقة صدق اى حاجة حلوة
> *​


*تؤتؤ برضه تدابة:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> هفتكره ازاى وانا بقولك شلته م عقلى وم كل حاجة :gy0000:



وبتقوليله ازاي بقي شلتك وانتي مش فاكره اصلا
:nunu0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> وبتقوليله ازاي بقي شلتك وانتي مش فاكره اصلا
> :nunu0000:


*سؤال يطرح نفسه:smile02*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تؤتؤ برضه تدابة:gy0000:*​


*بس بت انتى بت احس اعضك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> وبتقوليله ازاي بقي شلتك وانتي مش فاكره اصلا
> :nunu0000:


*هههههههههههههههه 
مش تعلقى و بدل ما ماسكة لى العصاية 
قومى شوفى الغسالة بس ها :gy0000::gy0000:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *بس بت انتى بت احس اعضك
> *​


*احس اعضك*
*زي اسمهم كتير استحملوني:gy0000:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احس اعضك*
> *زي اسمهم كتير استحملوني:gy0000:*​


*يابت الكيبورد بيودع 
ونون اللنسوة بعافية استحميلى بقى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *يابت الكيبورد بيودع
> ونون اللنسوة بعافية استحميلى بقى
> *​


*هنظلم الكيبورد بقا:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> مش تعلقى و بدل ما ماسكة لى العصاية
> قومى شوفى الغسالة بس ها :gy0000::gy0000:
> *​




اه يا فضايح
الواحد مش يقولك علي حاجه خالص 
:nunu0000::gun::nunu0000::gun::vava:
علي فكره الغساله بخير وكومان الغسيل
وكله بونو بونو
وهاعلق براحتي بقي ومش بتغاظ انا
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*فينك بقا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*يريضك كده*​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أغسطس 2011)

بحبكككككككككككك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*قلقانة عليكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*واحشني اوي*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 أغسطس 2011)

*يا ريتك حاسس فيي متل قبل
كان كل شي انمحى و تغير
بس انت اللي تغيرت خلص
كلامك مجرد كلام عابر
*​


----------



## max mike (7 أغسطس 2011)

*امممممممممممممم
مش هقول حاجة​*


----------



## totty (7 أغسطس 2011)

*كل سنه وانت طيب *​


----------



## شميران (7 أغسطس 2011)

ربي يحفظك الي حبيبي


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

*إنه وبعدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين؟؟؟؟ :act23:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2011)

*مبروووووك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

*مش كفاية بقا*​


----------



## totty (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يريح بالك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

*دايما علي بالي يا غالي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*قلقانة عليك*​


----------



## انريكي (10 أغسطس 2011)

جدا جدا اسف

لكن مش حنفعك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*انتو واحشني جدا*​


----------



## انريكي (11 أغسطس 2011)

خليني في حالي مش ناقص وجع راس


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*اغفر لى و ارحمنى*
*فانا لاارى الا سواك*
*اخلاصى كله لك انت*
*وكذلك محبتى لك انت*
*فى قلبى و عقلى 247*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

*بدور عليك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا*​


----------



## just member (15 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك
فا فى بعادك انا تقويت كثيرا


----------



## rana1981 (16 أغسطس 2011)

ما بقله شي


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 أغسطس 2011)

*اقولها  حاسبى  على الارض وانتى ماشيه علشان عليها اقساط​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*مجرد ذكرى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2011)

انت اكبر كدبها عشت فيها


----------



## عاشقة البحر (26 أغسطس 2011)

حقولو اوع تتسرع باختياراتك لازم تفكر كويسة فبل ما تعمل حاجة


----------



## chrictin (26 أغسطس 2011)

*وحشتني اوي اوي اوي*
*و اااااااااااه من السفر والفراق*​


----------



## لدى المسيح (28 أغسطس 2011)

*انتا شخص رائع .. وصاحب قلب حساس وباهر .. و جميل وشاعر .. اااااااااه منك انت يا صاحب هذا القب وهذه المشاعر .. .. ..

الله يسلمك يارب من كل شىء أمين*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أغسطس 2011)

وحياة امي اللي ماحلف بيها كدب ابدا
انا مافاكر شكلك !!


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*نفسى احبك بجد*_​​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2011)

كنت داخله اكتب حاجه حلوه بس يلا عليه العوض في الكلام الحلو
مبقاش حد يستاهلو


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كنت داخله اكتب حاجه حلوه بس يلا عليه العوض في الكلام الحلو
> مبقاش حد يستاهلو



 ليه كدة  بس هههههههههههههههههههه
 :gun:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2011)

كده يا يوليوس
الحلو تقولو للي خلقك واللي رباك وبسسسسسس
غير كده محدش بيقدر حاجه حلوه وبيوقفلك ع الواحده كانو ما صدق
يلا وع اييييييييييييه
محدش يستاهل


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كده يا يوليوس
> الحلو تقولو للي خلقك واللي رباك وبسسسسسس
> غير كده محدش بيقدر حاجه حلوه وبيوقفلك ع الواحده كانو ما صدق
> يلا وع اييييييييييييه
> محدش يستاهل



  مش عارف اقول ايه  لكن فى كل ظلام فى شعاع نور ديما موجود 
 يا لولو


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كده يا يوليوس
> الحلو تقولو للي خلقك واللي رباك وبسسسسسس
> غير كده محدش بيقدر حاجه حلوه وبيوقفلك ع الواحده كانو ما صدق
> يلا وع اييييييييييييه
> محدش يستاهل


 


_*بجد عندك حق *_
_*ربناا معاكى *_

_*بس غلطيتك انتى من الاول*_
_*ومفيش حد بيتعلم بسهل*_
_*ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> مش عارف اقول ايه  لكن فى كل ظلام فى شعاع نور ديما موجود
> يا لولو



اكيد يايوليوس
بس وقت ما بييجي الشعاع ده بيكون الانسان اتكسر 
ميرسي ليك
ربنا يفرحك


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

:big74:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اكيد يايوليوس
> بس وقت ما بييجي الشعاع ده بيكون الانسان اتكسر
> ميرسي ليك
> ربنا يفرحك


 
* هينكسر ازاى بس     وهو ابن ملك ومش اى ملك دة ملك الملوك ورب الارباب  كمان ​*


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

:big74:
.​


----------



## rana1981 (29 أغسطس 2011)

زعلانة منك


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2011)

بحبك هى نقطة ضعفى عارفها وبرضو بحبك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

_ هتجنن على ايديك انا عارف 
_​


----------



## just member (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبك
ومش هقول تانى ...​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبك وهقول تانى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## rimonda (4 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبك كتير يا زوجي العزيز​


----------



## MAAZIKA (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور

​






مسلسلات مزيكا،المقطم يوتيوب،مسلسلات تركيه،رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد، الارض الطيبه ج4،لوعه قلب ،بو كريم ، فيلم شار ع الهرم ،فيلم تك تك بوم،سيلا ج 2،وادى الذئاب ج 5،نقوش متنوعه،ندى العمر ،سيلا،ايزل،الزهره البيضاء ،الحب والعقاب،الامال التى نحياها ،الارض الطيبه ج 3،احلام بريئه ،ما ذنبى انا ،


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*والنبي عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل*​


----------



## max mike (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*محتاااااااااار ومش لاقى حبيبة
صاحب بالين كداب وصاحب 3 منافق فعلا​*


----------



## max mike (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*محتاااااااااار ومش لاقى حبيبة
صاحب بالين كداب وصاحب 3 منافق فعلا​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 سبتمبر 2011)

max mike قال:


> *محتاااااااااار ومش لاقى حبيبة
> صاحب بالين كداب وصاحب 3 منافق فعلا​*





max mike قال:


> *محتاااااااااار ومش لاقى حبيبة
> صاحب بالين كداب وصاحب 3 منافق فعلا​*




براحة بس ياعم 
اهدى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





انا خارج دلوقتي 
اجيبلك واحدة معايا وانا راجع ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

max mike قال:


> *محتاااااااااار ومش لاقى حبيبة
> صاحب بالين كداب وصاحب 3 منافق فعلا​*


*يالهووووووووووي تاهت منك لا حول الله*
*ماقولتلك علمها باي حاجة عشان تعرفها علطول:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> براحة بس ياعم
> اهدى
> 
> 
> ...


*2 كيلو سمك وجمبريleasantr*​


----------



## max mike (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> براحة بس ياعم
> اهدى
> 
> 
> ...



*
لالالالالالالالالالالا انا محتار مش عارف اختار مين
بالى متشتت بين اكتر من واحدة
بس اكتشتفت ان ده مش حب .. ده اعجاب بس ,, لكن الحب الحقيقى جداااااااااااا لسه بدرى عليه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> لالالالالالالالالالالا انا محتار مش عارف اختار مين
> بالى متشتت بين اكتر من واحدة
> بس اكتشتفت ان ده مش حب .. ده اعجاب بس ,, لكن الحب الحقيقى جداااااااااااا لسه بدرى عليه​*


*ايوة اغنية محتار اختار من فيهم هما الاتنين عاجبني:a63:*​


----------



## max mike (4 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة اغنية محتار اختار من فيهم هما الاتنين عاجبني:a63:*​



*
امممممممممممممممم ياريتهم كانوا اتنين وبس
كنت ارتحت​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> امممممممممممممممم ياريتهم كانوا اتنين وبس
> كنت ارتحت​*


*نو ده يبقا مجرد ارتياح وبس:smil12:*
*ربنا يزيد ويبارك يا هارون:a63:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 سبتمبر 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> لالالالالالالالالالالا انا محتار مش عارف اختار مين
> بالى متشتت بين اكتر من واحدة
> بس اكتشتفت ان ده مش حب .. ده اعجاب بس ,, لكن الحب الحقيقى جداااااااااااا لسه بدرى عليه​*




ربنا يفرحك مع حد يستاهلك


----------



## totty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يريح بالك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*فينك من زمان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*لتكن مشيئة ربنا*​


----------



## rana1981 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

اشتقتلك كتير


----------



## totty (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## just member (8 سبتمبر 2011)

أحببتك من قلبى
معكى كل الحب....


----------



## شميران (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ربي يحفظك الي ياعمري


----------



## انريكي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبك اوي ولكن اصبري علية اشوية كمان


----------



## rana1981 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

يا خسارة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*سامحني *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*وحشتني يا ملاكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*خلي بالك من نفسك يا ملاكي*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مش هاحبك تانى لانى وصلت لقمه الحب من اعلى ولقاع العشق من اسفل ولا توجد اى مساحه فارغه لدى بدون حبك فى قلبى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*احلي ملاك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احلي ملاك*​



انتي ملاك وهو ملاك اكيد منورين الدنيا كلها واوووي
شكل الفاتوره هتيجي غاليه اوي وافرح فيكي ا بت:t33:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتي ملاك وهو ملاك اكيد منورين الدنيا كلها واوووي
> شكل الفاتوره هتيجي غاليه اوي وافرح فيكي ا بت:t33:


*هههههههه*
*نو ولا ملاك ولا حاجة*
*نو يا بت انا كده وهفضل كده افرح بيكي الاول*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *نو ولا ملاك ولا حاجة*
> *نو يا بت انا كده وهفضل كده افرح بيكي الاول*​



ههههههههههه
ماشي يا روكا:smil13:
تصدقي قلبك قاسي اوي اوي:smil13:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ماشي يا روكا:smil13:
> تصدقي قلبك قاسي اوي اوي:smil13:


*اه *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*مسحتك من حياتى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *مسحتك من حياتى
> *​


*استيكا ولا كوركيتور:t33:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *استيكا ولا كوركيتور:t33:*​


هههههههههههههههههه لا قطعت الصفحة خالص بلا رجعة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه لا قطعت الصفحة خالص بلا رجعة


*هههههههه علي خيرة الله*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههه علي خيرة الله*​


ههههههههههههههههه نقرأ الفاتحة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه نقرأ الفاتحة


*لا يا ختي اقريها لوحدك:yaka:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*كده برضه يعني بس اشوووووووووووفك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كده برضه يعني بس اشوووووووووووفك*​



خلااااااااااااص
راحت عليه
ده وقع ف ايدين روكا مش اي حد يعني
الطيييييييييبه كلها:smile02


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> خلااااااااااااص
> راحت عليه
> ده وقع ف ايدين روكا مش اي حد يعني
> الطيييييييييبه كلها:smile02


*مادي مشكلتي طيبة قلبي:08:*
*بطلي تيجي ورايا بقا:08:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مادي مشكلتي طيبة قلبي:08:*
> *بطلي تيجي ورايا بقا:08:*​



*هههههههههه
منا كل ما ادخل اكتب ف موضوع الاقي اخر رد ليكي:smile02
وبنسى عايزه اقول ايه هههه 
يكونشي الحب يا سعديه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

:give_rose​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2011)

يا من اسميته بحبيبي عندما رأيتك تلاعب كلباً
سألت نفسي هل انت تتعلم منه الوفاء ام انت تعلمه الخيانة ؟؟!!​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اقول له تصبح على خير! يا خيالى.......


----------



## سمراءءء (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*بقول لحبيبي اليله ما تنام قبل ما تسمع الاعنيه دي مني هديه حماده هلال 
ايه يعني خسرت واحد كان كزاب كبير بس انت اخسرت واحد كان بحبك بضمير *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ*​


----------



## monygirl (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*الموضوع حلو 
انا اول مرة اشارك فية 
ميرسى كتير على الموضوع​*


----------



## monygirl (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*مُلْقِينَ كُلَّ هَمِّكُمْ عَلَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكُمْ" (بطرس الرسول الأولى 5: 7) ​*


----------



## magedrn (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مش هاقول غير انك وحشتنى قووووووووى النهاردة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*ما رح سامحك لو بموووووووت


و ازا كنت غلطانة الرب لا يسامحني بعمري

تعبتتتتتتتتت تلفت اعصابي

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

سامحتك بس صعب نكمل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفقسي اسمع صوتك 
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشتاق كتير ارجع شوفك يا عمري*
*ولصوووتك*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا الله ما أبرعك بالحكي*​


----------



## oesi no (2 ديسمبر 2011)

اسف اتاخرت عليك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*وينك ؟؟؟ *


----------



## amalon (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اشتقتلك و خليك عند وعدك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*منحكي *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*بايخ---- و مش حبيبى *


----------



## Violet Fragrance (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*كذاب كذاب كذاب
و بامتياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
*​


----------



## amalon (15 ديسمبر 2011)

ماتزعل مني, أنا ما كان قصدي...


----------



## Alcrusader (1 فبراير 2012)

شو ناطرة بعد...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 فبراير 2012)

*I need You
**I love You*
*I Miss You*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2012)

* انا اسفا............*


----------



## John Peter (2 فبراير 2012)

*هقله

يا ابن ال........................................................ناس الكويسة
*​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2012)

بحبك جدا وجدا  وجدا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 فبراير 2012)

خلصني فقد مللت القيد
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 فبراير 2012)

*يوليوس*


----------



## raffy (11 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههه طب واللى معندوش 
طيب بحبك يا يسوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يونيو 2012)

am waiting


----------



## KARMA777 (11 يونيو 2012)

*فينك يا عم الحاج 
ناوى تيجى امتى 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 يونيو 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> *فينك يا عم الحاج
> ناوى تيجى امتى
> *​



عم الحج ؟؟ لا كدة مش هينوى انه يجى خالص :t33:


----------



## KARMA777 (11 يونيو 2012)

*فينك يا عم الحاج
ناوى تيجى امتى
هههه
*​


----------



## KARMA777 (11 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> عم الحج ؟؟ لا كدة مش هينوى انه يجى خالص :t33:



هههههههههه غلبنا معاه لو فى حاجة اكتر من عم الحاج كنت قلتها


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 يونيو 2012)

أحبك جدا ومشتاق لأن تجذبني لأرتاح فيك


----------



## Alcrusader (13 يونيو 2012)

*تتغير الوجوه والثابت واحد. 
متى يثبت الوجه ويتغير كل شئ.*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2012)

امممممممم
ها ايه النظام 
امتي بقا 
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (14 يونيو 2012)

*لم اسمع صوت نبض قلبى الاحينما احببتك ​*


----------



## Alcrusader (15 يونيو 2012)

بعدني ناطر...


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 يونيو 2012)

افتكرني بكلمة حلوة


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2012)

* اديكى بوكس فى عنتينك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *اديكى بوكس فى عنتينك​*


 
*بنقول تقول له إيه-- مش تديله إيه--- ده انت مفترى حرام عليك البنيه-- طب عين واحده مش الاتنين!*


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بنقول تقول له إيه-- مش تديله إيه--- ده انت مفترى حرام عليك البنيه-- طب عين واحده مش الاتنين!*



 هههههههههههههههه دة انا غلبان . هو دة الحب الاصلى


----------



## jajageorge (18 يونيو 2012)

*عيوب الجسد يسترها متر قماش وعيوب الفكر يكشفها اول نقاش*


----------



## amalon (28 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يشفيك و يخليلي اياك.


----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يخليك ليا ولا يحرمنيش منك ابدا ابدا ابدا 
بس ابقى اسئل وبلاش وطينة


----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)

قد تكون بالنسبة للعالم مجرد شخص .. وقد تكون بالنسبة للشخص العالم كله .انا وانتى والمسيح وكفا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2012)

بالمطوه اغزك لو قلبك وزك تتأخر تاني
بالموس في وشك لو قلبك غشك ان في يوم تنساني
بالطوب هنشك وميه نار في وشك لوفكرت تخرجني من قلبك ثواني

ههههههههههه


لما تيجي بقا :smil12:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2012)

بموووووووووت فيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2012)

متغبش عنى


----------



## amalon (9 يوليو 2012)

*ياريت الألم عليي و ماعليك
ربي يشفيك.*


----------



## amalon (11 يوليو 2012)

من كتر حبي ليك خلاص أنا قربت اكرهك..


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2012)

زعلانة منك جدا​


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 يوليو 2012)

أين انت ؟


----------



## amalon (12 يوليو 2012)

*ساوي فيي كل شي ببالك.. رح سامح كل شي
اتعودت عالألم*


----------

